# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Թեմատիկ մրցույթներ >  Ստեղծագործական մրցույթ: Նմանակում: Քվեարկություն և քննարկում

## Վոլտերա

Քվեարկության պայմանները



    Ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրվում են հեղինակների անուններով:

    Քվեարկությունը լինելու է բաց և տևելու է 5 օր:

    Ստեղծագործությունների հեղինակները չեն կարող քվեարկել սեփական տարբերակի օգտին:

    Քվեարկությունը բազմակի է, կարելի է քվեարկել մեկից ավելի հավանած տարբերակների օգտին, սակայն դա պետք է արվի միաժամանակ:

    Գրառման տեսքով քվեները չեն հաշվելու:

----------

E-la Via (14.02.2014), Այբ (14.02.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (14.02.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

*Տարբերակ 1.  Պոզ*


Երբ Հարի Դիքսը մատները տանում է պահածոյի մեջ ու դուրս հանածը թափով մտցնում մինչև կոկորդը, օդը քարանում է: 
Երբ Հարի Դիքսը թքից փայլող մատները նորից խցկում է մետաղյա ամանի խորքը ու մսոտ տարթի նոր շերտ հանում, գարշահոտը երկինք է հասնում: 
Երբ Հարի Դիքսը լեզվի ծայրով լպստում է ամանի շուրջ լղոզվածը՝ միաժամանակ սրբելով մատները փորի ծալքերի արանքում, ամեն ինչ իր տեղն է ընկնում:
Հարի Դիքսի մայրիկը: 
Այս նախադասությունն արդեն իսկ լավ է, բայց դեռ շարունակություն էլ ունի: 
Հարի Դիքսի մայրիկը արդեն մի ամիս է, ինչ լցնում է սառնարանը մսի պահածոներով, որոնց վրա գրված է „Bozigian“: Սա Հարի Դիքսի մայրիկի ամենամեծ հայտնաբերությունն է: Տարվա կտրվածքով: 
Հնարավոր է, որ հենց Հարի Դիքսի որովայնն է առաջ տանում „B.“ բիզնեսը, բայց Մարալ Բոզիգյանը թքած ունի դրա վրա, որովհետև ամբողջ դպրոցում նա միայն ինձ վրա է նայում, թեև ես բերան անգամ չեմ դրել նրանց արտադրած մսոտ աղբը:
-Հեյ, Ջո,- ասում է ինձ մեծգլուխ Ստիվը, որի ակնոցը հավանաբար Սանտա Անա աստղադիտակի ապակիներից են սարքել,- բախտավոր շան տղա ես դու:
Եվ նա գիտի, թե ինչ է ասում: Մարալ Բոզիգյանի աչքերը մահ են, ա լյա բժիշկ Կևորկյան, կմախքի դասավորությունն էլ՝ լրիվ Քիմ Քարդաշյան: Բախտավոր շան տղա եմ ես, թեև բերան չեմ դրել նրանց արտադրած աղբը:

Դեռ սեպտեմբերին, երբ Լիզի ծնողներն արշավի էին գնացել Լոսթ Քոսթ՝ հին ոսկորներն իրար տալու, ու մենք ամբողջ ավագ դպրոցով լցվել էինք նրանց տուն, ես գիտեի, որ տարին լավ է սկսվել: Այդ օրն ալկոհոլ էլ կար, մեծգլուխ Ստիվը հոր խանութից էր թռցրել: Ամեն մեկիս միայն մի կում հասավ, բայց ինչ կում էր դա, գրողը տանի: 
Ու կանգնած եմ ես Լիզենց պատշգամբում, որտեղ պարկերի մեջ գունավոր սրվակներ են լցված, չհարցնեք ինձ, թե ինչ նպատակով, ու մտածում եմ, որ կյանքը հենց հիմա կատարման մեջ է: Ի դեպ, շատ խորը էքզիստենցիալ միտք, որը հասկանալ կարող են միայն առանձնահատուկ մարդիկ:
-Բարև, լուրջ տղա,- հետևից ասում է ինձ մեկն այնպիսի ձայնով, որ մտածում եմ՝ սա նախաճաշին հում ձու է կուլ տվել:
Շրջվում եմ: Սուրբ Թերեզա: Այն մի քանի կաթիլ ջինը, որ խմել էի, կամաց հետ է բարձրանում կոկորդովս, հետո ավելի վեր ու թափով տալիս գլխիս: Հանգիստ, չխառնվես:
-Ես Մարալն եմ Բոզիգյան,- ասում է նա:
Չգիտեմ ինչ է դա նշանակում, բայց կյանքումս լսած լավագույն բանն է:
Նա ժպտում է: Իմ բերանն էլ է սկսվում բացվել: Ու այդպես բաց մնում:

Հետո ես տեսնում եմ ինձ կողքից: Արդեն խոսում եմ, նա ծիծաղում է: Ավազի ժամացույցը, որ նա կրում է այնտեղ, որտեղ ուրիշների մոտ մարմինն է, ցնցվում է մրգային դոնդողի նման: Երբ նա ծիծաղում է: Ես փորձում եմ ինձ համոզել, որ չեմ նկատում դա: Անգամ կողքից: 
Հետո պատմում է, որ Մարալ նշանակում է ինչ-որ կենդանի: Իրենց լեզվով: Իսկ ազգանվան մեջ «պոզ» բառն է,  «բոզիգ»՝ «փոքր պոզ»: 
Հետո աղմուկ է բարձրանում: Լիզենց առաջին հարկում գորգ է վառվում: Հարի Դիքսը կանգնած է պատերի արանքում ու փորձում է իր բոլոր յուղերը տեղավորել մի պատից մյուսն անցնող անկյան մեջ: Որ կրակը հանկարծ իրեն չխորովի: Թեև կրակը հենց նրան է փնտրում՝ որպես լավ մսացու: Ու ես արդեն պատկերացնում եմ, թե ոնց է Հարի Դիքսը ճթճթում հրդեհի մեջ՝ մորթվող խոզի պես գոռալով: Բայց մեծգլուխ Ստիվը արագ հանգցնում է կրակը, ու խրախճանքն ավարտվում է: Հարի Դիքսի ճարպերը փրկված են: Լիզը գոռգոռում է բոլորի վրա, ու ամբողջ տեսարանն ինձ մի ծանոթ կոմիքս է հիշեցնում: Ցրվում ենք տներով:

Իմ քեռի Լյուկը, որ նոր է դուրս եկել ռեհաբից, դեռ մինչև այնտեղ ընկնելը միշտ նույն բանն էր կրկնում:
-Լսիր, Ջո, արա այս կյանքում ինչ կուզես: Միայն թե երեք բան հիշիր: Երբեք չփորձես ծախել մի բան ավելի թանկ, քան առել ես: Երբեք չասես կնոջդ, թե իր սարքածից կերել ես ուրիշ տեղ, ու ավելի համով էր: Եվ վերջապես, ամենակարևորը, Ջո: Երբեք գործ չունենաս հայերի հետ:
Սա իմ քեռի Լյուկի կյանքի դասերն են, որոնք նա իր հետ ռեհաբ է տարել ու անվնաս հետ բերել: 
Ծնողներս ասում են, որ հիմա չարժի այցելել քեռի Լյուկին, բայց ես կուզեի խոսել նրա հետ: Ես կհարցնեի նրան, թե ինչ նկատի ունի նա իր երրորդ պատգամով: Պատգամը երևի թե ճիշտ բառ է այստեղ, թեև ինձ ամենևին դուր չի գալիս: Նաև կհարցնեի, թե գիտի ինքն արդյոք այնպիսի ազգանուններ, որոնց մեջ «պոզ» բառը կա, ու արդյոք դա սատանայի վկայություն է: Իմ քեռի Լյուկը հավատացյալ է, նա այդ հարցերում մասնագետ տղա է: 

Մարալի հետ ծանոթանալուց ի վեր, ես էլ եմ ինձ տվել հավատին ու հաճախ եմ մտաբերում բոլոր սրբերին: 
Ահա կանգնած է նա իմ առաջ, ու հայացքս կուլ է գնում վզից կախած խաչին, որի վրա հանգչում է Քրիստոսը: Այդ սուրբ մետաղի ստորին ծայրը մտած է երկու աստվածային լանջերի արանքը, որոնք կամաց բարձրանում իջնում են Մարալի շնչառությունից: Քրիստոսը կախված է ուղիղ դրախտում: Այնտեղ հայտնվելու համար անգամ ես եմ պատրաստ խաչվել:
Ես թուքս կուլ եմ տալիս ու փորձում մտքերս վերև բերել: Գոնե մինչև ստամոքսիս խոռոչ, այնտեղից դեպի գլուխ արդեն երկար ճանապարհ չի:
Ես չեմ ուզում, որ Մարալը մտածի, թե փսլնքոտի մեկն եմ, մի „average Joe“, ով իրեն կորցնում է՝ լանջավոր աղջիկ տեսնելիս: Ծնողներս սխալ անուն են ընտրել ինձ համար. ինձ նախատեսված չի հասարակ լինել: Այս մի Ջոն առանձնահատուկ է, ու համոզված եմ, Մարալը հենց այդպես էլ կարծում է: Այլապես նրա աչքը հենց ինձ վրա չէր կանգնի ամբողջ ավագ դպրոցում, որտեղ բոլորը պատրաստ են իրենց բութ մատը զոհաբերել նրա կողքին լինելու համար: Երբ ասում եմ՝ բոլորը, անգամ Քսավիերին նկատի ունեմ, ով ավելի թափով է, քան ես ու մեծգլուխ Ստիվը միասին վերցրած:

Չէ, ես հասարակ տղա չեմ: Ու հասարակ չլինելու համար ես փիլիսոփայություն եմ կարդում: Հարցրեք ավագ դպրոցում, թե քանիսն են ճանաչում Կիերկեգորին կամ Կանտին: Կանցնի ընդամենը մի քանի տարի, ու ես կսկսեմ հասկանալ, թե ինչի մասին են նրանք գրում, իսկ հիմա միայն կարդում եմ: 
Սա իմ կյանքի պլանն է: Լինել առանձնահատուկ: Ու ես ճիշտ ուղու վրա եմ: Բոզիգյան Մարալն ինձ է ընտել: Ես ճիշտ ուղու վրա եմ:
Արժեր խոսել քեռի Լյուկի հետ: 

Ստիվն ինձ կանչում է իրենց տուն վիդեոխաղերով զբաղվելու, բայց ես նախընտրում եմ պլպլացնել սուպերմարկետի հատակն ու հեռու վանել այն մտքերը, որ այնտեղով անցել է Հարի Դիքսը: Հենց մսի պահածոների շարքի մոտ հսկա կեղտահետքեր են: Ես ուշադիր նայում եմ հատակին: Չէ, Հարի Դիքսը հաստատ այսքան մեծ ոտք չունի: Մեքենայի տակից հոսում է ջուրը, խոզանակները լիզում են գետինը: Մեկ, երկու, երեք, չկա ոտնահետք: Ես բռնել եմ մեքենայի կանթից ու նայում եմ պահածոներին գրված „Bozigian“-ին: Սրանով ես անգամ շանս չէի կերակրի: Եթե ունենայի շուն կամ եթե քեռի Լյուկն ունենար: Սրա մասին ես Մարալին ասել չեմ կարող, ի սեր բոլոր սրբերի, ես դա չեմ կարող ասել Մարալին: 
Երբ աշխատանքս վերջանա, ես մի քանի դոլարով ավելի հարուստ կլինեմ, բայց ես ինձ արդեն իսկ հարուստ եմ զգում: Ինձ մոտ միշտ այդպես է, երբ բռնում եմ մեքենայիս կանթը: Հասարակ մարդկանց մոտ այդպես չի լինում: 

Մտքիս կար Մարալի հետ կինո գնալ: Ու կինոյի ժամանակ ձեռքս գցել նրա ուսին, որ ինքն իմանար՝ մենք միասին ենք, ինքն իմ աղջիկն է: 
Կինոն սկսվում է, հենց մտնում եմ դպրոց: Միջանցքով դեպի ինձ են գալիս երկու ավազի ժամացույցներ՝ մեկը մյուսից կատարյալ: Քրիստոսներն էլ ճոճվում են դրախտում: 
-Քույրդ է՞,- փորձում եմ սովորական զրույց սկսել ես:
-Չէ, մայրս է, ծանոթացիր:
Դա հնարավոր չի: Կամ ես պիտի հավատամ պոզերի ու սատանեքի գոյությանը: Ակնհայտ է, որ միսիս B.-ն ամեն առավոտ լողանում է կույսերի արյան մեջ: Ինչ Կլեոպատրայի վաննաներ, դրանք երեկվա պատմություն են: Գրողը տանի: Այս տեսարանն իմ աչքի առաջ է: 
Մայր պոզ ու դուստր պոզիկ: Boz ու Bozig:
Կյանքն իր կատարման մեջ է:
-Դու խիզախ տղա ե՞ս, Ջո:
-Այո, մէմ,-պատասխանում եմ ես մշուշի մեջ:
-Դե տես,- ասում է նա ժպտալով:
Հետո նայում է աղջկան ու գլխով անում՝ որպես հավանության նշան: Կամ ինձ այդպես է թվում, որ դա հավանության նշան է: 

Դասերից հետո Լիզի ուսապարկն եմ նորոգում: Լիզն իմ մանկության ընկերն է, բայց ինձ դուր չի գալիս, որ փորձում է մեծ քույր խաղալ գլխիս: Լիզն ուղղում է ձեռքի պլաստմասե մատանիները, որոնք չորս ցենտով է գնել, հետո ջինսի վրայից թելեր է հավաքում, հետո նայում է հեռախոսին: Բայց ես գիտեմ, որ նրա մտքին միայն մի բան է, ուզում է Մարալի մասին խոսել:
-Քո մտքով երբևէ անցել է՞,-սկսում է նա:
Ես գիտեմ շարունակությունը, հեռու մնա Լիզ, հավեսդ չունեմ, ուսապարկդ վերցրու, չքվիր: Չէ, Լիզն ուզում է խոսել: Նա ուզում է ասել, որ Մարալը տարօրինակ է, ոչ ոքի հետ մտերմություն չի անում, դասերին ձայն չի հանում, բայց բոլոր գնահատականները բարձր են: Ու որ նրանց մսամթերքն ուտելու բան չի, բայց միևնույն է ամսվա ամենավաճառվող ապրանքն է: Դա Լիզն իր մորից գիտի, ով վիճակագրությամբ է զբաղվում: Հենց նրա մայրն է պատճառը, որ իմ մանկության ընկեր Լիզն իրեն կյանք տեսած աղջիկ է համարում ու փորձում ինձ խելք սովորեցնել: 

Վերջերս Լիզը հայտնաբերել է տեսագրություններ, որտեղ իր մայրն ու հայրը շատ անհարմար դիրքերով են: Երբ առավոտյան քեզ համար պանքեյք սարքած մորդ տեսնում ես վրան լատեքս ու կաշի քաշած դոմինայի դերում, ով հորդ հետույքի մեջ տարբեր սրվակներ է խցկում ու մտրակում, այն ժամանակ երբ վերջինս գրիլ դրած հավի լոճված դիրքում խնդրում է ավելի խիստ պատժել իրեն, դա հաստատ ազդում է գլխիդ վրա: Ու շատ վատ է ազդում, որովհետև ծնողների սեքսը անմարսելի կաղամբ է, որի մասին լավագույնը, ինչ կարող ես մտածել, այն է, որ դա չկա, գոյություն չունի: Իսկ իմանալ, որ ծնողներդ ֆետիշիստ են ու իրականում ոչ թե արշավների են գնում, այլ դոմինա խաղերի, որոնք հետո տեսագրում ու նայում են տանը, կարգին ուժեղ դոզա է: Ու Լիզն այդ դոզայի տակ է մնացել: Լիզը հավանաբար մտածում է, որ ինքն առանձնահատուկ է, որովհետև գիտի այն, ինչ գիտի: Իրականում Լիզն առանձնահատուկ չի, նա հասարակ աղջիկ է, „average Joe“, ինչ էլ տեսած լինի: Բայց ես կուզեի, որ Լիզը դա տեսած չլիներ, ու կուզեի, որ ես իմացած չլինեի, որ ինքը դա տեսել է:
Հիմա Լիզը կսկսի խրատել, որ այդ աղջկանից հեռու մնամ, սիրտը լավ բան չի վկայում: Գնա գործիդ, Լիզ: Դու ոչինչ չգիտես Մարալի մասին: 
Ճիշտը որ խոսենք, ես էլ չգիտեմ:
Ես ուզում եմ ճանաչել նրան, հարցեր տալ, իմանալ: Ուզում եմ հանդիպումներ ունենալ հետը, իսկական, դպրոցից դուրս, ձեռքեր բռնելով: 

-Ջո:
Պոզիկն ուղիղ աչքերիս մեջ է նայում: Ու աջ ձեռքով կամաց ուղղում է ձախ կողմի մազերը: Դրախտի հավքերը սկսում են երգել ականջներիս մեջ: Ավել ի՞նչ եմ ուզում իմանալ այս աղջկա մասին:
-Կուզե՞ս տեսնել մեր արտադրամասը:
Հենց դրա մասին եմ երազում, Հարի Դիքսի մայրիկը վկա:
-Կարող ենք գիշերը գնալ, երբ այնտեղ ոչ ոք չկա:
Նա ասաց՝ գիշերը՞:
-Մինչև առավոտվա հինգն այնտեղ ոչ ոք չի լինում:
Առավոտվա հինգը...
Գլուխս եռում է: Ծնողներս թող իմանան, որ մնում եմ Ստիվենց մոտ: Ստիվին պիտի ասել, որ չմատնի: Գլխավոր հարցը լուծված է: 
Առավոտվա հինգը: Հավքերը երգում են:
Լիզն է անցնում մեր կողքով, նա ձեռքը տանում է Մարալի մազերին ու հետ քաշում: Ափի  մեջ սատկած բզեզ է, նրանցից, որ ներքև են թռչում ու ծանր բզզում, ու թվում է՝ հազիվ են մնում օդում: 
-Սա մազերիդ մեջ էր,- ասում է Լիզը:
Ես գիտեմ, որ դա սուտ է: 
Մարալը վերցնում է սատկած միջատը, դնում ափի մեջ, ու ձեռքը բռունցք անում:
-Շնորհակալություն,- ասում է նա հանգիստ:
Ես մտածում եմ, որ հիմա կբացի ձեռքն, ու այն դատարկ կլինի: Պոզավոր ֆոկուսներ: Բայց տեսնում եմ, որ սեղմած ափի միջից դեղին հեղուկ է ծորում:

Մսաղացների մռայլ երկաթներն անշարժ են: Օդում սառած է Հարի Դիքսի վրայից փչող գարշահոտը: Ես փորձում եմ զգալ իրավիճակի ռոմանտիկան, բայց այնքան էլ չի ստացվում: Մարալը բռնել է ձեռքս, ես մրսում եմ: Քայլում ենք լուռ, ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչ գործ ունեմ այստեղ: 
-Դու քաջ ե՞ս, Ջո: 
Դիմացս միսիս B.-ն է: Մարալը բաց է թողնում ձեռքս, գնում կանգնում է մոր կողքին: Boz ու Bozig տեսարան: Նրանց աչքերում սառը փայլ կա: Մսաղացը միանում է:
-Դու ուզո՞ւմ ես լինել հասարակ, Ջո:
Սա նշան է, որ գնալու ժամանակն է, բայց դուրս տանող ոչ մի անցք չեմ տեսնում:
-Ես գիտեմ, որ դու ուզում ես առանձնահատուկ լինել:
Ո՞վ է խոսում, մեծը, թե փոքրը: 
-Դու կլինես մեր այս տարվա մատաղը: Որ գործերը շարունակեն հաջող ընթանալ: 
Ի՞նչը կլինեմ, այդ բառը ես չեմ հասկանում: 
-Սա առանձնահատուկ լինելու լավագույն ձևն է, Ջո: Այս քաղաքում դեռ ոչ ոք մսաղացը չի նետվել:
Ու հանկարծ ես հասկանում եմ: Սա խաղ է, նրանք փորձում են ինձ: Քսանմեկերորդ դարում ոչ ոքի մսաղացը չեն նետում, այդպես չի լինում: Սա խաղ է, նրանք փորձում են իմ քաջությունը: 
-Տխուրն այն է, որ ես ձեր մասին այդպես էլ ոչինչ չեմ իմանա,- ասում եմ ես հեգնանքով,- պետք էր լսել քեռի Լյուկին:
-Տխուրն այն է, Ջո,- ասում է Մարալը,- որ մենք ինքներս էլ ոչինչ չգիտենք մեր մասին:
Նրա ձայնում տխրություն չկա:
Ուսերս լարվում են, որովհետև զգում եմ, որ ինձ կամաց առաջ են հրում: Կյանքն իր կատարման մեջ է, գրողը տանի: Ու ես առանձնահատուկ Ջո եմ:
Սա ընդամենը խաղ է, կրկնում եմ ես ինձ: Հետո մտածում, որ գուցե պետք լինի սիրել Հարի Դիքսին: Հնարավոր է, ես վաղը դառնամ նրա ճարպերի մի մասը:
Հնարավոր է:

Նմանակում՝ Չակ Պալանիկ

----------

CactuSoul (19.02.2014), E-la Via (16.02.2014), impression (16.02.2014), Lílium (28.02.2014), melancholia (18.02.2014), Sambitbaba (15.02.2014), Vardik! (16.03.2014), Արէա (15.02.2014), Դատարկություն (18.02.2014), Հայկօ (21.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.02.2014), Պիրիտ (14.02.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

*Տարբերակ 2. Վրեժը*

Գրող Սահակ Բզնունին անհանգիստ քայլում է տան մեջ: Կինը՝ Սեդան, կարծես մի բան է ուզում ասել ամուսնուն, բայց չի համարձակվում: 
-Սահա՛կ,-այնուամենայնիվ, անհամարձակորեն սկսեց Սեդան:
-Հը՞,- մի պահ կանգ առնելով Սահակը խոժոռ նայեց կնոջը:
Տան հեռախոսի ձայնը, սակայն ընդհատեց ամուսինների չսկսված խոսակցությունը: Սեդան կարծես իմանալով, թե ով է զանգահարողը, դժվարությամբ մոտեցավ հեռախոսին: Սահակ Բզնունին, որի համար աշխարհը այդ պահին չգիտես, թե ինչ մոլորակ էր դարձել, քայլում է սենյակով մեկ և ինքն իրենից գոհ շարունակ կրկնում.
-Գիրքս...Ես՝ մրցանակակիր: Պատկերացնում եմ Սասունցու վիճակը: Նախանձից կտրաքվի...
Բայց Սահակ Բզնունին ստիպված եղավ կտրվել իր մտքերից, երբ հարևան սենյակից լսեց կնոջ ձայնը.
-Հասկանում ենք, հասկանում...Մի քիչ սպասեք: 95% ամուսնուս գիրքը...ալո՛, ալո՛...անջատեց...
Սեդան տխուր վայր դրեց հեռախոսը:
-Հը՞,- կնոջից ոչ պակաս տխուր հարցրեց Սահակ Բզնունին:
-Բանկից էր,- բարկացած պատասխանեց Սեդան,- ամսեկան տոկոսն են ուզում:
Սահակ Բզնունին չպատասխանեց և լուռ անցավ մյուս սենյակ: Եվ թեև փորձեց նորից վերադառնալ նախորդ մտքերին, բայց զանգը արդեն կտրել էր հաճելի մտքերի թելը: 
-Ուրիշները վարկ են վերցնում, գործ-մործ են դնում, հարց են հոգում, իսկ մե՞նք,-թաքնված բարկությամբ հանկարծ պոռթկաց Սեդան, բայց Սահակ Բզնունին չթողեց, որ կինը շարունակի.
-Աղջի՛...
-Ի՞նչ:
-Աղջի՛, լեզուդ քեզ քաշի: Հազար եմ ասել՝ կնիկ ես, քո տեղում մնա:
Սեդան չշարունակեց: Սեղանից վերցրեց վաղուց սառած սուրճը, մի կում խմեց և բաժակը տհաճությամբ նորից դրեց սեղանին: Բայց, ի վերջո, չհամբերեց.
-Բա՞ որ էդ մրցանակը քեզ չտան, ի՞նչ ենք անելու:
Սահակ Բզնունին սաստող հայացքով նայեց կնոջը, բայց դա չօգնեց. կինը իբր չտեսավ ամուսնու հայացքը.
-Ա՜խր, ինչի՞ց ես ենթադրում, թե քո վեպը պիտի հաղթի, ու մենք պիտի մեծ գումար ստանանք: Հետն էլ՝ պատվավոր գրողի կոչում ստանաս: Հետո էլ՝ պարտադի՞ր էր, որ գրքիդ թուղթը ամենաթանկը լիներ: Մի քիչ էժան թուղթ, որ լիներ...
-Աղջի՛...համբեր...
-Էդ ապուշ գրքի տպագրության համար դասերդ կրճատեցիր, պարտքի տակ ընկանք, ինչ է թե...
Ավելի լավ էր այդ պահին Սահակ Բզնունուն կայծակը խփեր, քան թե լսեր, թե ինչպես են իր գրքին «ապուշ» անվանում: Մի պահ նույնիսկ պապանձվեց: Բայց դա ընդամենը մի պահ: 
-Ապու՛շը դու ես, որ չես հասկացել իմ վեպի գաղափարը: Իմ ՝ «Զարտուղի ուղիներ» վեպը, մեծ գրական երևույթ է, որը ցնցելու է ներկայիս գրականությունը: Իսկ ի՞նչ է ներկայիս գրականության վիճակը: Իդիոտի՜զմ: Կամ թեման խոպանչիներն են՝ իրենց սեռակարոտ կանանցով և տուն չվերադարձող ամուսիններով, կամ էլ՝ էրոտիկ բովանդակությամբ չգիտեմ ինչ, -բարկացած ասաց Սահակ Բզնունին:
Լռություն տիրեց: Ո՛չ Սահակ Բզնունին է խոսում, ո՛չ Սեդան: Սակայն Սահակ Բզնունին չհամբերեց.
-Իսկ դու իմ վեպը կարդացե՞լ ես, որ ապուշ ես անվանում:
-Հա՛,- չարությամբ նետեց կինը:
Դա Սահակ Բզնունու համբերության վերջին կաթիլն էր: Ձեռքի ընկած առաջին պատահած իրը, որը կիսատ թողած սուրճի բաժակն էր, նետեց կնոջ վրա: Սեդան չհասցրեց գլուխը մի կողմ տանել...
Երեկո էր արդեն: Գրողը կնոջ հետ վիճելուց հետո դուրս էր եկել տանից և դեռ տուն չէր վերադարձել: Սեդան ավելի շատ բարկությունից, քան թե անհանգստությունից, տեղը չի գտնում: Հիսուն տարի Սահակ Բզնունու կինն է եղել, և այդ տարիների ընթացքում համբերությամբ տարել է ամուսնու կամակորությունները, իսկ հիմա՞: Հիմա արդեն՝ վե՛րջ: Նա արդեն չի պատրաստվում տանել նրա կամակորությունները: Մյուս կողմից էլ անտանելի գլխացավն է շարունակ հիշեցնում. «Մի ապուշ գրքի համար բաժակը խփեց գլխիդ... »: Բարկությունից Սեդան նույնիսկ մտածեց ամուսնուց վրեժ լուծել. « Սահա՛կ, դու դեռ կզղջաս սրա համար»:
Լսվեց դռան ձայնը: Սահակ Բզնունին էր: Երբ ներս մտավ, ուզեց կնոջը հարցնել, թե հո՞ գլուխը շատ չի ցավում, բայց հիշելով կնոջ ասածները՝ լռեց, բայց Սեդան լռել չկարողացավ.
-Գրողների միությունից էին զանգահարել...
Սահակ Բզնունին մեխվեց տեղում, գույնը գցեց, և դատապարտյալի վախով սպասեց «դատավճիռին»: Սեդան նույնիսկ վարանեց՝ ասե՞լ, թե՞ չասել, բայց հիշելով, թե ամուսինը ոնց է բաժակով խփել գլխին՝ շարունակեց.
-Սասունցու՝ «Վերադարձ չկա» վեպն է մրցանակակիր դարձել:
Սահակ Բզնունին ձայն չհանեց: Աչքերը մթնեցին: Գլուխը պտտվեց: Աշխարհն էլ կարծես դադարեց գոյություն ունենալ. «Սասունցու «Վերադարձ չկա» վեպն է մրցանակակիր դարձել»,-խոսքերի հետ այն փուլ եկավ, կործանվեց և անդառնալիորեն փշուր-փշուր եղավ: Գրողը մի ձեռքով հազիվ բռնվեց աթոռից, որ վայր չընկնի, և լուռ գնաց իր սենյակ: Այդ պահին Սեդան նույնիսկ խղճաց նրան, բայց՝ «Չէ՛, թող մի քիչ էլ տանջվի»: 
Մի ժամ արդեն անցել էր, երբ դռան զանգը տվեցին: Աշոտ Սահակյանն էր՝ Սահակ Բզնունու գրող ընկերը: Աշոտ Սահակյանը մտածելով, որ արժեքավոր ստեղծագործության մրցանակը ապագա սերունդների գնահատականն է, իր ստեղծագործությունները ոչ մի մրցույթների չէր ներկայացնում: Իսկ իրականում՝ նման կարծիքի էր հանգել մի քանի անգամ պարտություն կրելուց հետո:
-Աչքներս լույս: Գրողների միությունից եմ գալիս: Չթողեցի, որ որևէ մեկը զանգահարի: Անձամբ եմ եկել, որ ուրախ լուրը ես հայտնեմ: «Զարտուղի ուղիները» հաղթեց,-ուրախ բացականչելով ասաց Աշոտը: -Բա ու՞ր է մեր մրցանակակիրը: 
-Սենյակում,- ուրախ պատասխանեց Սեդան: Լուրն էլ այնքան անսպասելի էր, այնքան ուրախալի, որ նա ամեն ինչ մոռացած, վազեց խոհանոց, որ աչքալուսանքի համար օղի բերի:
«Մի քիչ հոգու հետ չխաղա՞մ ու նոր ասեմ», - մտածեց Աշոտ Սահակյանը և դեմքի լուրջ արտահայտությամբ մտավ Սահակ Բզնունու սենյակը:
Սահակ Բզնունին պառկած է դեմքը դեպի պատը, և կարծես թե քնած է : Աշոտ Սահակյանը փորձեց արթնացնել: Չստացվեց: «Էս ինչ խորն է քնել, որ չի էլ խռմփացնում, վա՜յ»,-մտածեց նա և բարձրաձայն ասաց.
-Ուզում էի սկզբից կատակ անել, բայց չէ՝ ասեմ, որ միանգամից զարթնես: Քո վեպը հաղթեց:
Լռություն: Սահակ Բզնունին դարձյալ չի արձագանքում:
-Տնաշե՛ն, քնելու ժամանակ ես գտել, - Սահակ Բզնունուն հրելով ուրախ ասաց Աշոտ Սահակյանը,- ասում եմ՝ վեպդ լավագույնն է: Հաղթեցիր: Վա՜յ, զարթնի՛ր:
Նորից անօգուտ: Պառկածը համառորեն չի արձագանքում: Աշոտը ուղղեց ընկերոջը: Շը՜րխկ: Սեդան, որը այդ պահին մտավ սենյակ, վայր գցեց ձեռքի սկուտեղը: Օղու շիշը բաժակների հետ մի վայրկյանում փշուր-փշուր եղան: Սահակ Բզնունու աչքերը բաց էին...բայց անկենդան: Նա մեռած էր:

Նմանակում՝ Անտոն Չեխով

----------

E-la Via (16.02.2014), Sambitbaba (15.02.2014), Smokie (14.02.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (15.02.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

*Տարբերակ 3. Մարսի թուզը*

Վերջում եկավ հայերի հերթը: Ամբողջ Երկրագունդն արդեն դատարկվել, տեղափոխվել էր Մարս՝ սարսափով սպասելով պայթյունի մասին լուրերին: Մնացել էին հայերը, որոնք արդեն ճամպրուկներն էին դասավորում՝ վերցնելով ամենաանհրաժեշտ իրերը, որպեսզի տեղավորվեն իրենց համար հատկացված տիեզերանավերում:

Փոքրիկ Մարիի՝ արջուկի գլխով ուսապարկում այլևս տեղ չկար: Ներկերն ու սիրելի տիկնիկը վերցրել էր, ու պայուսակը լցվել էր: Պարտեզից հենց նոր քաղած թզերը ոչ մի կերպ չէին խցկվում:
- Մամ, Մարսում թուզ աճու՞մ է,- հարցրեց Մարին:
- Դրա ժամանակը չի, արագացրու, քեզ ենք սպասում:
Մարին անվստահ նայեց սեղանին դրված երեք հասած թզերին, որոնք վերցնելու դեպքում պիտի ներկերից կամ տիկնիկից հրաժարվեր: Հետո մի միտք ծագեց: Քրքրեց սենյակի դարակներն ու գտավ անցյալ տարի դպրոցում նկարած թզենին. հաստ բնով, մուգ մանուշակագույն եռանկյունաձև թզերով: Ծալեց թուղթն ու տեղավորեց պայուսակում: 
- Մարի˜, արագացրու, ուշանում ենք:
Մարին վազեց դեպի դուռը՝ ճամփին սեղանից վերցնելով այն երեք թզերը: Հերթով սկսեց ուտել դրանք՝ խնամքով ծամելով ու փորձելով մտապահել դրանց համը՝ հյութեղ, քաղցր, փափուկ, իսկ կորիզներն ատամներիդ տակ ճրթճրթում են: Ի՞նչ իմանաս, գուցե իսկապես Մարսում թուզ չի աճում կամ գուցե այնքան համեղ չէ, որքան իրենց պարտեզինը: 

Երկրից Մարս գնացող վերջին տիեզերանավը պոկվեց գետնից ու սլացավ դեպի տիեզերք: Մարիենց տունն ու այգին գնալով փոքրացան, դարձան մի կետ անհետացող քաղաքում ու Հայաստանում: Մարին զարմացած նայում էր պատուհանից գնդակի չափ դարձած Երկրագնդին, որի վրա մայրցամաքները երևում էին ճիշտ այնպիսին, ինչպիսին իր սենյակում տեղադրված գլոբուսի վրա էր, բայց որքան էլ տեսողությունը լարեց, էդպես էլ չկարողացավ նկատել աղջկա դեմքով գծապատկերով Հայաստանը:
- Դրանք պայմանական գծեր են,- բացատրեց Մարիի հայրը,- մարդիկ սահմաններ են որոշել, որ պահպանեն իրենց երկիրը:
- Բայց Երկրագնդի վրա էլ մարդ չկա,- ասաց Մարին:
- Ճիշտ այդպես:
- Ուրեմն Հայաստա՞նն էլ այլևս չի լինի:
Հայրը ոչինչ չասաց: Շրջվեց դեպի կինն ու հարցրեց.
- Վարդ, եղանակի տեսությունը նայեցի՞ր: Մարսում անձրևներ սպասվու՞մ են:
Մարին նորից դեմքը հպեց տիեզերանավի պատուհանին ու հայացքը հառեց ավելի ու ավելի փոքրացող Երկրագնդին: Երբ այնքան հեռացավ, որ թվում էր՝ կտեղավորվեր Մարիի փոքրիկ ափում, կրակ բարձրացավ:
- Պա՛պ, պա՛պ, սա ի՞նչ էր:
Հայրը մոտեցավ պատուհանին ու փորձեց Երկրագունդը տեսնել, բայց Մարիի բռի չափ կրակից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ չէր երևում:
- Լավ հասցրինք,- ասաց,- Վարդ, եղանակի մասին բան չասացիր:
- Նույնը: Կարծում էիր՝ կհովանա՞,- պատասխանեց տիկին Հակոբյանը՝ բացելով ձեռքի ամսագրի վերջին էջը:
- Անձրևի հույս չկա՞:
- Դեռ չէ: Առաջիկա օրերին չէ:
Մարսում տասներեք ամիս անձրև չէր եկել, երբ հայկական տիեզարանավը վայրէջք կատարեց՝ իր հետ բերելով Երկրանգդի վերջին բնակիչներին: 
- Թզենի՜,- ուրախացած բացականչեց Մարին՝ մտնելով իրենց նոր տան պարտեզը:
Չորացած պարտեզի կենտրոնում կանգնած էր մի հաստ բնով փարթամ թզենի, վրան՝ եռանկյունաձև մուգ մանուշակագույն թզեր: Կարծես Մարսի երաշտը բնավ թզենուն չէր վերաբերում: 
Մարին մի թուզ պոկեց: Տարավ բերանն ու աչքերը փակեց: Ուղիղ հարյուր հիսուն օր առաջ էր, որ թողել էին իրենց հայաստանյան տունը և ուղևորվել դեպի այս նոր բնակեցվող մոլորակ: Բայց Մարին դեռ հիշում էր հայկական, երկրային թզի համը՝ հյութեզ, քաղցր, փափուկ, իսկ կորիզներն ատամներիդ տակ ճրճրթում էին: Մարսի թուզն իսկը հայկականից էր:
- Մարի՜, ներս արի, քեզ ենք սպասում:

**
Շուտով Մարին պարզեց, որ Մարսի վրա միայն թուզն էր այնպիսին, ինչպիսին Երկրում: Այստեղ շուն ու կատու չկար. մարդիկ տներում ռոբոտներ էին պահում, որոնք տարին մեկ անգամ պարտաճանաչ կերպով ձագ էին հանում: Խնձորը համարվում էր Երկրից բերված թանկարժեք դելիկատես, ինչը միայն հարուստները կարող էին իրենց թույլ տալ ու ինչը կամաց-կամաց վերանում էր: Արևն ավելի փոքր էր թվում, թեև ավելի ուժեղ էր այրում, իսկ գիշերը երկնքում երկու լուսին էր հայտնվում:

Ամենասարսափելին շոգն էր, անվերջ թվացող երաշտը: Լուրերով անընդհատ ջրազրկման կամ ջերմահարման սարսափելի դեպքեր էին հաղորդում: Ըստ փորձագետների կանխատեսումների, եթե ևս երեք ամիս այդպես շարունակվեր, ողջ մարդկությունը կվերանար Մարսում: Կվերանար ընդհանրապես, որովհետև ըստ այդ նույն փորձագետների, Երկրագունդն արդեն պայթել էր, պայթել էր Հայաստանի, Մարիենց տան ու այգու ու թզենու հետ:

Մարին ժամերով նստում էր թզենու տակ, անընդհատ թուզ պոկում ու զարմանում, թե ինչու ոչ ոք չի ուզում օգտվել այդ անմահական մրգից: Հաճախ հավաքում, տանում էր տուն, դնում սեղանին, մորն ու հորը հյուրասիրում, որոնք վախվորած նայում էին եռանկյունաձև պտուղներին ու հայտարարում.
- Մուտանտ են, հանկարծ չուտես:
Զուր էր Մարին բացատրում, որ դրանք նույնքան համեղ են, որքան Հայաստանում, զուր էր նրանց ներկայությամբ աչքերը փակում ու կծում եռանկյունաձև պտուղը: 
- Էս թզենին ինչու՞ չի չորանում,- զարմանում էր Մարիի հայրը:
Իսկ շոգը գնալով ավելի անտանելի էր դառնում: Մարդիկ անձրևի մասին երգեր էին գրում, հավատացյալներն անդադար աղոթում էին, գիտնականները փորձում էին անձրևաբեր ամպեր ստեղծել, գուշակուհիները սուրճի բաժակներից չէին կտրվում, կախարդները նորանոր մեթոդներ էին փորձում: Մարին թուզ էր ուտում: Իսկ անձրևը չկար ու չկար: 

Մարիենց ընտանիքը կամաց-կամաց վարժվում էր Մարսի կյանքին: Երկիրն ու իրենց տունը հիշելն անիմաստ զբաղմունք էր. իրենց աչքի առաջ էր պայթել: Տունը, այգին ու Հայաստանը գնալով փոքրանում էին նրանց հիշողության մեջ՝ շուտով վերջնականապես մոռացվելով: Բայց Մարին ամեն օր թուզ էր ուտում: Իսկ շոգը, այդ անտանելի շոգը...

Մի օր ամպերը լսեցին երգերը, աղոթքները տեղ հասան, գիտնականներն ու կախարդները հաջողեցին, իսկ քաղաքի հայտնի գուշակուհիներից մեկը հանդիսավոր կերպով հայտարարեց.
- Վաղը:
Հաջորդ օրն առավոտյան ամպեր կուտակվեցին: Մարին դուրս եկավ թուզ ուտելու: Անձրևի առաջին կաթիլներն ընկան Մարիի պստիկ ձեռքերին:
- Մարի՜, ներս արի, կթրջվես,- կանչեց մայրը:
Մարին չլսեց: Քայլեց դեպի թզենին: Անձրևն ուժեղացավ: Մարին հասավ թզենուն: Մի թուզ պոկեց: Անձրևը մանր էր ու նուրբ, գրեթե անձայն:
- Մարի՜,- լսվեց մոր ձայնը:
Աղջիկը տուն վազեց՝ ձեռքում պահելով դեռ չկերած թուզը: Ներս մտավ ու պատուհանից հետևեց թզենուն, որի մուգ մանուշակագույն եռանկյունաձև պտուղները հերթով թրջվում, հոսում էին ցած՝ ներկելով չորացած հողը: Մարին ձեռքի թուզը մոտեցրեց բերանին: Շուրթերն ու ատամները ներկվեցին մուգ մանուշակագույն: Համ չզգաց:

Նմանակում՝ Ռեյ Բրեդբերի

----------

E-la Via (16.02.2014), Sambitbaba (15.02.2014), Արէա (15.02.2014), Դատարկություն (18.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.02.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

*Տարբերակ 4. Կակաչներ*

Գնացքը դանդաղ մոտեցավ կայարանին: Դռները բացվեցին, ու բազմաթիվ ուղևորների հետ դուրս թռավ նաև աղջիկն, լայն ժպիտը դեմքին մոտեցավ տղային: Գրկախառնվեցին:
- Երկա՞ր սպասեցիր,- աղջկա ձայնը խլացրեց հեռացող գնացքը:
- Վերջին անգա՞մ ենք հանդիպում,- հարցրեց տղան՝ ուղիղ աղջկա աչքերի մեջ նայելով:
- Ինչու՞ վերջին: Դեռ վաղն էլ կա, մյուս օրն էլ: Ես հինգշաբթի եմ մեկնում... բայց դե շատ զբաղված եմ լինելու,- աղջիկը գլուխը կախեց:
- Որ ասում եմ վերջին,- ասաց,- սա քեզ,- աղջկան մի փունջ կարմիր կակաչ պարզեց:
Տղան ու աղջիկը ձեռք ձեռքի տված դուրս եկան կայարանից, որը բացվում էր մեծ փողոցի վրա:
- Ինչու՞ ինձ այստեղ կանչեցիր,- հարցրեց տղան:
- Հարմար է: Էստեղից եմ գնալու: 
- Մոտակայքում ի՞նչ լավ տեղ կա:
- Սա քո քաղաքն է, դու կիմանաս:
- Ես այստեղ օտար եմ: Երևանում էլ եմ օտար:
Մի քանի մետր փողոցով քայլելուց հետո հասան կամրջին, որի տակով գետն էր հոսում՝ հանդարտ, անշտապ: Կանգնեցին ուղիղ մեջտեղում: Աղջիկը նայում էր ջրերին, տղան՝ աղջկան: 
- Լսիր, քեզ մի վիդեո պիտի ուղարկեի այֆոնի մասին, մոռացել եմ:
- Ես այֆոն չունեմ,- ասաց աղջիկը,- իմ հեռախոսը տեսե՞լ ես:
- Տեսել եմ: Հին, հասարակ, չես էլ ուզում ավելի լավն ունենալ: Դրա համար քեզ սիրում եմ:
Աղջիկը կակաչներն ազատեց մոմլաթե փաթեթավորումից ու հատիկ-հատիկ ջուրը նետեց:
- Այդ ի՞նչ ես անում:
- Ես հասարակ եմ,- պատասխանեց,- միևնույն է, հետս չէի կարող տանել:
Աղջիկը գլուխը բարձրացրեց, մի քանի վայրկյան նայեց տղայի աչքերի մեջ ու լայն ժպտաց: Տղան մոտեցրեց գլուխն այնքան, որ քիթը դիպավ աղջկա քթին: Աղջիկը գլուխը կախեց: Տղան քիթը մտցրեց աղջկա՝ արևի տակ փայլող ոսկեգույն մազերի մեջ ու հոտոտեց: 
- Քայլենք,- ասաց աղջիկը:
Անցան կամուրջն ու մտան լայն փողոց: Նրանց ձայները երբեմն խլանում էին ավտոմեքենաների աղմուկից: Աղջկա ոտքը սահեց: Տղան բռնեց, որ չընկնի:
- Ի՞նչ պատահեց, կնիկ:
- Քանի՞ անգամ եմ ասել, այդ բառը մի ասա, հայերենում ճիշտ չի հնչում:
- Լավ, կին... կին ջան:
- Էլի սխալ է: Ասա՝ աղջիկ ջան:
- Աղջիկ ջան:
- Կոպիտ է... չէ, մի ասա, ընդհանրապես մի ասա:
Անցան լայն փողոցով, թեքվեցին դեպի նրբանցք: Այնտեղով մեքենաներ չէին անցնում: Լռություն էր տիրում: Տղան կանգ առավ, քաշեց աղջկա ձեռքից, մոտեցրեց մարմինն իր մարմնին: Աղջիկը մեջքով հենվեց տղայի կրծքավանդակին: 
- Տես՝ դիմացի պատին ինչ է գրված,- ասաց աղջիկը:
Տղան գրկեց աղջկա գոտկատեղը:
- Քո մայրենի լեզվով է:
- Ներվերս մի կեր,- ասաց տղան:
Տղան գլուխն իջեցրեց, քիթը մտցրեց աղջկա մազերի մեջ: Բարձրացրեց աջ ձեռքն ու սահեցրեց աղջկա մազերի միջով:
- Քեզ խուճուճ սազում է:
Աղջիկը դուրս սահեց տղայի ձեռքերի միջից, շրջվեց, նայեց աչքերի մեջ ու ժպտաց: Բռնեց ձեռքը:
- Գնանք, ուշանում եմ:
Շարունակեցին քայլել: Աղջիկը կանգ առավ: Ասֆալտի արանքում խատուտիկ էր աճել: Պոկեց: Մոտեցրեց շուրթերին ու փչեց: Խատուտիկի թերթիկները օդում պտույտներ գործեցին, խառնվեցին աղջկա մազերին: 
- Գնանք,- ասաց:
Շուտով երկուսով մետրոյի վագոնում էին: Նստելու տեղ չկար: Կանգնեցին իրար կողք: Տղան գրկեց աղջկա գոտկատեղը: Աղջիկը նազանքով ձգվեց: Տղան նորից քիթը մտցրեց աղջկա մազերի մեջ: Աղջիկը գլուխը բարձրացրեց: Երկար նայեցին միմյանց աչքերի մեջ: Աղջիկը ժպտաց: Հետո նորից գլուխը կախեց:
- Ես մի ընկեր ունեմ, ընկերուհին ուզում էր փողոցում համբուրել, ընկերս չթողեց: Ասում էր, որ այն տղաները, որոնք ընկերուհի չունեն, կտեսնեն ու կտխրեն:
- Այդ թեմայով երգ կա,- ասաց աղջիկն առանց գլուխը բարձրացնելու,- կուղարկեմ: Մյուս կայարանում իջնում եմ:
Ռոբոտային ձայնն ազդարարեց. «Հաջորդ կայարանը Համերսմիթ»: Տղայի հեռախոսը զանգեց.
- Երկու րոպեից այդտեղ կլինեմ... հիմա Համերսմիթում եմ...
Գնացքը կանգ առավ:
- Մնաս բարով,- ասաց աղջիկը ու դանդաղ դուրս սահեց տղայի ձեռքերի միջից:
- Ես քեզ հետո կզանգեմ,- տղան հեռախոսը գրպանը դրեց: Ձգվեց դեպի հեռացող աղջիկը՝ փորձելով համբուրել: Շուրթերին չհասավ: Ձգվեց դեպի այտը: Աղջիկը մի ոտքը դուրս դրեց գնացքից: Տղայի շուրթերը դիպան նրա մազերի ծայրին: Աղջիկը դուրս եկավ գնացքից: Տղան ձեռքը տարավ շուրթերին ու մատների ծայրով բռնեց խատուտիկի թերթիկը:
- Ալո, Ջորջ, կներես, հարմար չէր: Համերսմիթում եմ, շուտով կհասնեմ:

Նմանակում՝ Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյ

----------

E-la Via (17.02.2014), Sambitbaba (15.02.2014), Smokie (14.02.2014), Այբ (15.02.2014), մարիօ (16.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.02.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

*Տարբերակ 5. Անիծյալը*

Հեռու եմ կատարյալ մարդ լինելուց: Այո՛, ես լավը չեմ: Բայց գուցե ես այնքան էլ վատը չեմ: Ինձնից վատերն էլ կան, չէ՞: Չէ՛, իրականում ես վատ մարդ չեմ: Ինչ էլ, որ արել եմ՝ նա էր մեղավոր: Հենց նա: Նա էր վատը, ոչ թե ես: Ատում եմ նրան նույնիսկ հիմա...
Չսիրելով ամուսնացա:
-Սիրում եմ,-ասեցի, բայց չէի սիրում: Սակայն ավելի շատ ինձ էի փորձում խաբել, քան թե նրան: Այնուամենայնիվ, համոզում էի ինձ, թե իբր նրան սիրում եմ: Բայց ի՞նչքան խաբեի ինքս ինձ: Բնավ չէի սիրում: Ավելի շատ պատահականությունը, քան թե ես նրան ընտրեցի իբրև իմ կին: Իսկ գու՞ցե փառասիրությունը: Անիծյալը հարուստ էր: Բայց նույնիսկ նրա հարստությունը չկարողացավ ինձ ստիպել, որ հետագայում նրան հանդուրժեի իմ կյանքում:
Օր օրի Էմմային ավելի էի ատում: Իսկ նա կարծես չէր էլ նկատում, որ իրեն չեմ սիրում. միշտ հոգատա՜ր, սիրալի՜ր: Դա էլ ավելի էր ինձ հունից հանում: Սկսեցի նրան անտեսել: Քայլերս հաճախ էին ինձ «Կարմիր լապտերների տուն» տանում: Այդ տան կանանցից զզվում էի, բայց դա չէր խանգարում, որ համարյա ամեն օր նրանց գրկում հայտնվեի: 
Չէ՛, ես վատ մարդ չեմ: 
Էմման իբր բան չէր նկատում, բայց ես տեսնում էի, որ գիտի, թե ուր եմ ամեն օր գնում: Տանջվում, տառապում էր: Նկատում էի նաև, որ թաքուն լաց է լինում: Մեկ-մեկ ջղայինանում էի, որ չի բողոքում, խանդի տեսարաններ չի սարքում: Եվ նրա այդ հնազանդությունը նրան ավելի էր ինձնից վանում: 
Չէի խղճում Էմմային: Ես մեղավոր չէի: Նա էր մեղավոր: Իմ խիղճը մաքուր է: 
Նրանից բաժանվել չէի կարող: Տուն չունեի, միջոցներ չունեի ապրելու: Էմմայի հետ ամուսնությունն էլ և՛ տնով, և՛ նորմալ ապրելու միջոցներով էր ապահովել ինձ, թեև այդ ամենի համար ես ստիպված էի հանդուրժել նրան: Ապահով կյանքիս համար շա՜տ ծանր գին: Ի՞նչ անեի: Ոչինչ: Մնում էր ատելը: Եվ ատում էի:
Քաղցկեղով հիվանդացավ: Ուրախացա: Ուրախությունս, սակայն կարճ տևեց: Չմեռավ: Միայն կուրծքը հեռացրեցին: Ատելությանս գումարվեց ֆիզիկական զզվանքը, և Էմման դարձավ մեկը, որի գոյությունը խանգարում էր ինձ շնչել: Իսկ նա շարունակ հիշեցնում էր իր գոյության մասին.
-Սիրում եմ...շա՜տ եմ քեզ սիրում, Ռու՛բ:Ասա՛, ասա՛, որ դու էլ ինձ ես սիրում: Գոնե մի քիչ:
«Հիմա՛ր: Իբր չգիտես, որ չեմ սիրում: Ատու՜մ եմ: Ատու՛մ»,- ասում էի մտքումս և բարձրաձայն բարկացած ասում.
-Էլի նու՞յնը: Չեմ սիրում, որ միշտ նույն հարցն ես տալիս: 
Ամենաանտանելին գիշերներն էին: Եթե մինչ վիրահատությունը նա ինձ շատ տգեղ էր թվում, ապա կուրծքը հեռացնելուց հետո դարձավ անճոռնի: Ամեն գիշեր էլ տեսնել նրա խեղաթյուրված մերկ մարմինը՝ անպատմելի տանջանք էր: Մեղավո՞ր էի, որ զզվում ու ատում էի նրան: Իհարկե, ո՛չ: Ու ամեն գնով չէի ուզում հաշտվել, որ նա քաղցկեղից չմեռավ: 
Ամուսնական պարտականություններս դադարեցի կատարել: Ինչի՞ ավելի խորացնեի զզվանքս, եթե ուրիշ կանայք կային՝ գեղեցիկ, կրքոտ...Բայց մեկ է՝ նրա գոյությունը ինձ խանգարում էր: Որոշեցի սպանել: Չսպանեցի: Նրան սպանելու միտքը, սակայն գիշեր-ցերեկ հանգիստ չէր տալիս: Սկսեցի պատկերացնել, թե ինչպես էի դա անելու: Երբեմն երևակայությամբ շա՜տ հեռուն էի գնում: Շուտով սկսեցի նաև երազներումս տեսնել, թե ինչպես եմ վերցնում դանակը, ատելությամբ նայում Էմմային, գոռում նրա վրա, որ մահից առաջ իմանա, թե ինչքան եմ նրան ատում և դանակը խրում կոկորդը: Նա ճիչ է արձակում, կարմիր արյունը հոսում է...ի՜նչ հաճելի է կարմիր արյան հոտը: Երևակայությամբ անգամ հոտը զգում էի: 
Ինչու՞ չէի սպանում իրականում: Սպասում էի: Ինչի՞ն: Չգիտեմ: Վախենու՞մ էի: Սպանության ինձ ընդունակ չէի համարու՞մ: Բնա՛վ:
Մի օր որոշեցի երևակայականը ի կատար ածել: Լոգարանում էր: Սակայն էլի ինչ-որ մի բան խանգարում էր...Նորից ընկա երևակայության գիրկը: Երևակայում էի, թե ինչպես եմ վերցնում տան ամենասուր դանակը և վստահ քայլերս ուղղում դեպի լոգարան: Աչքերս փայլում էին: Դեմքիս նույնիսկ ժպիտ կար: Տարօրինակ է, բայց երջանկության նման մի բան էի զգում: Հա՛, երջանիկ էի. շուտով ատելին այլևս չէր շնչելու: Առաջին սպանությունս էր, որ կատարելու էի, բայց փորձառու մարդասպանի պես էի ինձ պահում: Երբ մոտեցա լոգարանի դռանը, կանգ առա: Ընդամենը մի վայրկյան երևի: Երկրորդ վայրկյանին արդեն ներսում էի: Նա պառկած էր լոգարանի մեջ: Աչքերը փակ էին: Անիծյալը ջրի մեջ իրեն լավ էր զգում: Բացեց աչքերը, երբ լսեց դռան ձայնը (չնայած կամաց էի դուռը բացել): «Ռու՞բ»,-լոգարանի մեջ նստելով ասաց նա: Հանկարծ տեսավ ձեռքիս դանակը: Սարսափած նայեց ինձ: Չգիտես ինչի հանկարծ սկսեցի մտածել, թե իրավունք չունեմ ուրիշին զրկել կյանքից: Մի՞թե ես եմ այդ կյանքը տվել, որ ուզում եմ խլել: Լավ է՝ կարողացա վանել այդ հիմար մտքերը... «Ատում եմ»,- համարյա գոռում եմ և դանակը խրում Էմմայի կոկորդը: Թեթև ճիչ: Աչքերը չռված ինձ էին նայում: Կարծես ասում էին. «Ինչի՞ համար: Իմ միակ մեղքը եղել է քեզ սիրելը»: Ապու՛շ: Լոգարանի ջուրն էլ կարմի՜ր, կարմի՜ր էր դարձել...Նա մեռած էր...
Ափսոս: Նրա սպանությունը նորից երևակայական էր: Թվում էր, թե խելագարվում էի: Չէ,՛ ես խելագար չեմ... 
Երևակայական սպանությունից ուղեղս մի տեսակ բթացել էր: Չեմ հիշում, թե ինչպես էի քնել: Երբ արթնացա, դրսում արդեն մութ էր: Էմման ո՛չ խոհանոցում էր, ո՛չ սենյակներում: Հանկարծ հիշեցի, որ մի քանի ժամ առաջ լոգարանում էր: Նորից այնտե՞ղ էր: Չգիտես ինչի, բայց վախեցա: Վատ զգացողություն ունեի: Ձեռքերս էլ անկախ ինձնից դողում էին, երբ բացեցի լոգարանի դուռը: Քարացա տեղում: Չէի պատկերացնում, որ նման բան կտեսնեմ: Էմման պառկած էր արյամբ ողողված լոգարանի մեջ: Կարմի՜ր, կարմի՜ր էր ջուրը: Տարօրինակ էր, բայց ինձ թվաց, թե նա ժպտում էր: Հա՛, հա՜, նա ժպտում էր: Անիծյալը կարծես գիտեր, թե ես ինչ էի ուզում անել, դրա համար էլ շտապել էր կտրել երակները, որ ես չվայելեմ նրան սպանելու հաճույքը: Նա մեռած էր: 
Գրություն էր թողել. «Ինքնասպանությանս համար ամուսինս է մեղավոր: Նա դավաճանում ու չէր սիրում ինձ: Ամենաանտանելին նրա արհամարհանքն էր»:
Հայտնվեցի բանտում, բայց այնտեղ երկար չմնացի... 
Ատելությունս կրկնապատկվեց: Մահից հետո անգամ չի դադարում թունավորել իմ կյանքը: Կարծես չի մահացել: Խղճի խայթ չունեմ: Ոչ մի բանի համար չեմ զղջում: Ի՜նչ էլ մի գրություն է թողել: Անիծյա՜լ: Գոնե ես սպանեի: Անիծյալը չթողեց, որ վայելեի նրան սպանելու հաճույքը: 
Սկսեցի մտածել, թե ես մարդասպանից վատն եմ: Մարդուն ինքնասպանության հասցնելը մի՞թե անձամբ սպանելուց ահավոր չէ: Սրիկա՛ եմ: Էլի նույն հիմար մտքերը: Չէ՛, ես այդքան ստոր չեմ, ես մարդասպանից վատը չեմ: Էմման դա դիտմամբ արեց, որ տառապեի: Խղճի խայթ եմ զգու՞մ: Չէ՛: Ինչի՞ համար: Նա թունավորում էր կյանքս, թե՞ ես էի թունավորում Էմմայի կյանքը: 
Դիտմամբ, դիտմամբ ինքնասպան եղավ, որ...
Հոգեբուժարանում եմ:

Նմանակում՝ Էդգար Պո

----------

E-la Via (17.02.2014), Sambitbaba (15.02.2014), մարիօ (16.02.2014), Պիրիտ (14.02.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

*Տարբերակ 6. Հովսեփի ծնունդը*

Հովսեփի ծնունդն էր: Աշխատակիցներով շնորհավորեցինք, նվիրեցինք նախօրոք պատրաստած նվերը, սեղան գցեցինք: Ավելի ուշ սուրհանդակ ուղարկեցինք մոտակա 24-ժամյան, խմիչքի պաշարները թարմացնելու համար: Ես դուրս եկա պատշգամբ՝ ծխելու:
            Քիչ անց կողքիս հայտնվեց Անուշիկը, մեր նոր լաբորանտը: Նա լուռ ինձ մեկնեց գինու կիսատ շիշը:
-	Ցուրտ է, - հրաժարվեցի ես: - Ներս գնանք, կմրսես այդ ամառային զգեստով…
-	Չէ, չեմ ուզում, - շիշը մոտեցրեց իր մագնիսական շրթունքներին ու փոքրիկ բերանին անհամեմատ մեծ կում արեց, այնքան, որ ավելորդ գինին բերանի եզրից ծորաց ցած ու երկար վզի վրա թողնելով իր բարալիկ հետքը, շուտով թաքնվեց բաց շրջազգեստի պատճառով ավելի գրավիչ դարձած կրծքերի ծալքի մեջ…
            Նա տեսավ շնչահեղձ հայացքս ու խորամանկ աչքերը բևեռեց աչքերիս: Հետո ազատ ձեռքի միջամատը խրեց այդ հմայիչ ծալքի մեջ այնքան խորը, որքան թույլ էր տալիս կրծկալը և սկսեց դանդաղ վեր բարձրացնել գինու հունով վեր, վզով վեր, մինչև շուրթերը, և երկար ու համով լպստեց այն…
-	Ներս գնանք, ցուրտ է, - աղմկոտ կուլ տվեցի թուքս:
-	Ավելի լավ չէ՞, գնանք, մի տեղ սուրճ խմենք…
-	Հմմ… Վատ միտք չէ: 
Մոտակա սրճարանը փակ էր արդեն: Նայեցի ժամացույցիս՝ տասնմեկն անց էր…
-	Կուզե՞ս, ինձ մոտ գնանք, սուրճի հետ կոնյակ էլ ունեմ: Համ էլ չես թողնի, որ երիտասարդ աղջիկը գիշերով, մենակ…
-	Համոզեցիր:

            … Արթնացա ցրտից: Ամբողջովին սառել էի: Վերմակը քնաթաթախ որոնելիս ձեռքս հետ տարա և դեմ առա մերկ, պիրկ գավակի… Վայրկենապես արթնացա ու այնպես հետ քաշեցի ձեռքս, ասես թե այն ոչ թե սիրունիկ գավակի, այլ կրակի վրա լիներ դրված: Վեր թռա տեղիցս ու սարսափած նայեցի Անուշիկի մերկ մարմնին: 
            Ի՞նչ եմ ասելու Մարիին, ու՞ր էի ամբողջ գիշե…
            Կայծակի արագությամբ հագնվեցի, վերջին հայացք գցեցի մարմարե Ափրոդիտեի վրա: 
            Չարթնացավ անգամ: Ասես թե զգալով, որ անկողնում տարածություն է ազատվել, այդ անտանելի գավակը թեթևակի փոխեց իր դիրքը և փողոցային լապտերի գցած լույսի տակ իր վերջին համբույրը շողարձակեց ինձ… 
            Ես թռա դուրս:

            Մարին քնած էր: Մի կերպ շունչս տեղը բերեցի, հնարավորինս անձայն հանվեցի, կամաց մոտեցա, նստեցի անկողնու ծայրին, զգուշորեն բարձրացրեցի վերմակի փեշը…
-	Արդեն գործի՞ ես գնում, ինչ է: - Նույնիսկ չբացեց էլ աչքերը: - Շուտ չէ՞: Գոնե թեյ խմիր: Սառնարանում բլիթներ կան, կեր: Քեզ պաչիկ… - ու լռեց:
            Համարյա մեռած, վեր կացա անկողնուց և սկսեցի հագնվել… 

Նմանակում՝  Անտոն Չեխով

----------

E-la Via (17.02.2014), Sambitbaba (15.02.2014), Պիրիտ (14.02.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

*Տարբերակ 7. Հողը*

-Թոս,-շշնջաց Խաժակը՝ աչքը չկտրելով երկնքից իջնող արծաթե գնդից, որի վրա «Կեպլեր-62էֆ» նշանն էր փայլում:
Արդեն մի քանի րոպե անց իր կողմն էր գալիս երիտասարդ տղամարդը, որն անցյալ տարվա համեմատ ավելի բարձրահասակ ու ամրակազմ էր դարձել: Նրա կատարյալ դիմագծերն ու հաղթանդամ կազմվածքը վախեցնում էին Խաժակին: Այդպիսին կարող էր լինել նաև իր մարմինը: Հենց այդպիսին, որովհետև իր առջև Թոսն էր՝ երկվորյակ եղբայրը, որին դեռ քառասուն տարի առաջ հնարավոր չէր տարբերել իրենից: Բայց նրանց նմանությունը մնացել էր անցյալում: Հիմա ոչինչ չէր հուշում, թե այդ երկուսը եղբայրներ էին: Մեկը հնազանդվել էր բնությանը, մյուսը՝ հաղթել այն՝ հայտնվելով նոր տարածքում, ուր իշխողը միայն մարդն էր: Նրանք նայում էին իրար՝ հասկանալով, որ կարող էին մեկը մյուսի արտաքինն ունենալ, եթե ժամանակին այլ ճամփա բռնած լինեին:
-Շնորհավո՜ր ծնունդդ:
-Մեր ծնունդը շնորհավո՜ր:
Գրկախառնությունն ամեն անգամվա պես ջերմ էր ու կարոտած:
-Վաթսուներեքում էսքան խոշոր չէիր ոնց որ թե,- ասաց Խաժակը լայն ժպիտով,-քիթդ էլ դեռ հայկական էր:
-Է՜, քիթս վաղուց է փոխվել, լավ չես հիշում,-ծիծաղեց Թոսը, որն այնպիսի ջահել տեսք ուներ, ասես քսանութամյակն էր նշում:
Նորից գրկեցին իրար:
-Ո՞նց ես դու:
Խաժակի աչքերը թաց էին: Ծերանում էր:
-Թոքերդ փրկող սարքերն ո՞ւր են: Էլ չե՞ս վախենում մեր կեղտոտ օդից:
-Կդիմանամ,-պատասխանեց Թոսը,- երկար չեմ մնալու, գիշերը պիտի հետ թռչեմ:
-Էդքան արա՞գ:
-Ինձ ամեն անգամ ավելի դժվար է Երկիր գալ: Կենտրոնը մերժում է բոլորին: Սա հրաշք էր, որ էս մի քանի ժամը կարողացա պոկել:
Թոսը չասաց, որ սա վերջին անգամն էր: Չասաց, որ գալն այլևս հնարավոր չի լինելու, եթե անգամ շատ ուզենա ու դրա համար ջանք չխնայի: Կենտրոնը խզում էր բոլոր կապերը Երկրի հետ: Մնալու էին միայն այստեղ ստեղծած հետազոտական կայանները, որոնք վաղուց արդեն գործում էին առանց մարդկանց ներկայության: 
-Կենտրոնը, ի՞նչ գիտի ձեր էդ Կենտրոնը:
-Էդպես մի ասա, Խաժակ, Երկիրը վտանգավոր է, ինքդ էլ ես հասկանում, բայց դեռ շարունակում ես համառություն անել: Էլ մարդ չի մնացել էս մեռած հողի վրա:
-Հիսուն հազարից ավել մարդ կա ու դեռ ավելանալու են: 
-Հիսուն հազար մարդ մի ամբողջ մոլորակում: Դատարկ է Երկիրը, Խաժակ: Արևի երես չեք տեսնում փոշու ամպերից: Դու դեռ համառում ե՞ս:
Թոսը չգիտեր, թե Խաժակն ինչպես էր գոյատևում այստեղ՝ առանց քաղաքակրթության, առանց մարդկանց: Չգիտեր, թե ինչպես էին անցնում նրա ձմեռները՝ ցրտի ու խավարի մեջ: Որտեղից էր հաց ու ջուր գտնում, ինչով էր ապրում: Ամեն անգամ նա Երկիր էր գալիս՝ սրտի մեջ վախ, որ այլևս չի գտնի եղբորը: 
-Ասում ես՝ մութ ու կե՞ղտ, արի հետս, կտեսնես հիմա:
Խաժակը հաստատուն քայլերն ուղղեց մոտակա բլրի կողմը, որի հողը վաղուց չորացել ու ճաքճքել էր, և արդեն տասնամյակներ կլինեին, որ վրան փուշ անգամ աճած չկար:
Նա շրջանցեց բլրակն ու դանդաղեցրեց քայլերը: Թոսը հասավ եղբորը: 
-Նայի՛ր,- ձայնեց Խաժակը:
Թոսը կանգ առավ, աչքերը զարմանքից լայնացան:
Պտուղներից ծանրացած փարթամ ծառերը միահյուսվել էին խոտերի ու թփերի հետ, ասես սեղմվել իրար, որ կործանումից փրկվելու ուժ գտնեն: Թվում էր, Երկրի վրա կենդանի մնացած ամբողջ բուսականությունը հավաքվել էր մի տեղում, կուտակվել այս մի կտոր հողի վրա՝ թաքնվելու համար վերացման վտանգից: Դա կանաչ դրախտ էր չորացած մոլորակում, որն ապրում էր միայն իրեն ճանաչելի օրենքներով՝ մարդկանց աշխարհից կտրված:
-Դեռ անցյալ տարի էստեղ խանձված հող էր, ոչինչ չկար վրան, իսկ հիմա նայիր: Մոտ արի, տես ինչ խնձորներ կան ծառին:
-Մի տարում էսպիսի այգի է աճել: Հնարավոր բան չի, էն էլ էստեղ:
Խաժակը մի հասած խնձոր պոկեց ու մեկնեց Թոսին: Բայց արագ միտքը փոխեց և հետ քաշեց ձեռքը:
-Դու չես ուտի, թունավոր է քեզ համար:
Թոսը խլեց խնձորը եղբոր ձեռքից, պտտեց ափի մեջ, շոշափեց ու զննեց, հետո կծեց մի կտոր: Հյութեղ պտուղը հոսեց նրա շուրթերի կողքից: Տղամարդը ձեռքով մաքրեց դեմքը, և թվաց նրան, թե իր մանկության այգում է՝ իրենց տան մոտ, ու կողքին փոքր Խաժակն է՝ ոտաբոբիկ, արևահարված ու պեպենոտ:
-Հավատս չի գալիս, որտեղի՞ց էս մրգերը:
-Էստեղից ոչ հեռու մի գետ է հոսում, որն ավելի զուլալ է, քան երբևէ խմածդ որևէ ջուր: Իսկ մեջը... Մեջը ձուկ կա, Թոս: Հասկանում ե՞ս: Նորից ձուկ կա ջրի մեջ:
Խաժակը ձեռքը տարավ գետնին ու մի բուռ հող վերցրեց:
-Սա մեռնող հող չի, Թոս: Երկիրն ապրում է: Մարդիկ հեռացել են, ու մոլորակն ապաքինվում է:
-Դրա համար հարյուրամյակներ են պետք, չի կարող Երկիրն էդքան արագ մաքրվել: Կենտրոնից եկող տվյալները...
-Ախր ի՞նչ Կենտրոն: Նայի՛ր: Դու աչքերդ բա՛ց ու նայի՛ր: 
-Սա միայն մի կտոր հող է, Խաժակ, դու չգիտես, թե ինչ է կատարվում ամբողջ Երկրի վրա:
-Ամեն ինչ էլ գիտեմ:
Այդ ասելով՝ նա դուրս եկավ այգուց. Թոսը լուռ հետևեց նրան: Հեռվում քանդրտված կառույցներ էին՝ անցյալից մնացած ու ամայի: Այնտեղ էլ ապրում էր Խաժակը:
Ցեխից ու քարից սարքած նրա տունը շրջապատված էր փտած ծառերի արմատներով. դա ասես կյանքը դատարկությունից անջատող ցանկապատ լիներ, որը Խաժակն ինքն էր խնամքով շարել: 
-Նոր շենք եմ տեղափոխվել, էստեղ կապն ավելի լավ է:
Թոսը նայեց  եղբոր դեմքին՝ փորձելով հասկանալ նրա ասածի իմաստը:
-Կա՞պ, ի՞նչ կապ:
Ներսում խճճված լարեր էին ու ռադիո հիշեցնող ինչ-որ սարք, որից խշշոց էր գալիս, իսկ գետնին էլ ավելի տարօրինակ ապարատներ էին, որոնց շուրջը միայն Խաժակին հասկանալի նշաններով թղթեր էին լցված:
-Մենք կապի մեջ ենք:
-Դո՞ւք, ովքե՞ր, ի՞նչ ես խոսում:
-Հա, մենք՝ Երկրում ապրող մի քանի հազար բնակիչներս: Եթե ուզում ես, կարող ես լուսանկարել. թոռներիդ ցույց կտաս քսաներկուերորդ դարի ինտերնետը: Մեր գյուտն է: Ձեր Կեպլեր-62էֆ-ում էսպիսի բաներ կա՞ն:
Ու Խաժակը ծիծաղեց ուրախ և լիաթոք: Թոսը չէր հիշում, թե երբ էր եղբորն այդքան երջանիկ տեսել:
-Դու դեռ սպասի՜ր, տես քեզ ուրիշ ինչեր եմ ցույց տալու: Ասում ես՝ փոշու ամպե՞ր: Չես հավատա, Թոս, բայց նույնիսկ երկինքն է մաքրվում. էս ամիս երկու անգամ աստղ եմ տեսել: Գիշերը գա, քեզ էլ ցույց կտամ: Երանի էսօր էլ երևա: Հա, պիտի էսօր էլ երևա, դու մնա մինչև ժամը երեքը, խոստանում եմ, կտեսնես:
Քառասուն տարի էր անցել Մեծ էվակուացիայից կամ Մեծ գաղթից, ինչպես դա անվանում էր Խաժակը: Միլիոնավոր երկրացիներ տեղափոխվել էին Կեպլեր-62էֆ՝ նոր մոլորակ, որն ավելի մաքուր էր, ավելի մեծ ու ամեն ինչով միայն ավելի լավը: Բայց ոչ բոլորն էին հեռացել մաշված Երկրից. մնացել էին նրանք, ովքեր իրենց տունը ոչնչի հետ փոխել չէին ուզում, նրանք, ովքեր հավատում էին, որ դա վերջը չէր: Քսանչորսամյա Խաժակն էլ նրանցից մեկն էր, ով որոշել էր մնալ իր հողի վրա: Թոսն անկարող էր համոզել եղբորը. այս բոլոր տարիների ընթացքում նա միայն դա էր փորձում՝ տանել Խաժակին: Ու հիմա էլ եկել էր՝ վերջին անգամ փորձելու:
-Կմնամ մինչև երեքը,- ասաց Թոսը:
Նա գրպանից փոքր գունդ հանեց ու գցեց վերև: Գունդը բացվեց էկրանի նման ու կախվեց եղբոր առաջ:
-Նուշն ուզում էր խոսել հետդ:
Տասնամյակներ առաջ Թոսի հետ միասին իրենց դեռահաս քույրն էլ էր հեռացել ու դրանից հետո երբևէ չէր եկել Երկիր: 
Օդում գոյացած թափանցիկ էկրանին երիտասարդ կին էր, որին Խաժակն ամեն անգամ ավելի դժվարությամբ էր ճանաչում: 
Նա քնքուշ ձայնով ինչ-որ բան էր ասում, հետո լռում էր, ժպտում ու նորից շարունակում խոսել: Խաժակն այդ լեզուն չէր հասկանում:
-Թարգմանությունը չես միացրել:
-Ա՛հ, մոռացա, մի րոպե:
Թոսը նորից էկրանը գունդ սարքեց ու սկսեց մատներով կտկտացնել վրան:
-Հիմար սարք, էլի փչացավ:
-Ոչինչ, կարևորը տեսա Նուշին: Ի՞նչ էր ասում:
-Ասում էր, որ կարոտել է քեզ: Ու ուզում է, որ գաս մեզ մոտ:
Եղբայրը ոչինչ չասաց: Թոսը ձեռքը դրեց նրա ուսին:
-Ես էլ եմ ուզում, որ գաս,- ու համարյա շշնջաց,- խնդրում եմ:
-Թոս, ես քո ծեր պապը չեմ, որ ստիպված լինես հոգ տանել իմ մասին:
-Հիմարություններ դուրս մի տուր:
-Ես լավ եմ ու ոչ մի տեղ գնալ չեմ պատրաստվում:
-Վերցրու քո բոլոր գյուտերը, խնձորները, խոտերը, ձկները: Ու արի հետս: Ես կկազմակերպեմ, որ գնաս Կենտրոն, ուզում ե՞ս: Ցույց կտաս ամեն ինչ, կպատմես, կբացատրես: Հնարավոր է, մի օր բոլորս էլ հետ գանք: Բայց հիմա արի հետս: Խնդրում եմ, արի՛:
Խաժակը դուրս եկավ տնից:
-Գնանք բլրի մոտ, խարույկ անենք, մթնում է:
Նրանք նստած էին կրակի առաջ, որի մեջ այգուց քաղված միրգն էր խորովվում ու ճթճթալով պայթում՝ իր քաղցր հյութը դուրս թափելով:
-Հերիք է էդ զիբիլները մեջդ սրսկես,-ասաց Խաժակը՝ նայելով տղամարդու երիտասարդ դեմքին,- տեսքդ ահավոր է:
Թոսը ժպտաց:
-Քոնն էլ, ծերուկ:
Խաժակը կրակի միջից երկու տանձ հանեց ու ձեռքերի մեջ խաղացնելով մի քանի անգամ փչեց վրան:
-Կանցնի մի հարյուր տարի, ձեր Կենտրոնն ի վերջո խելքի կգա: Էն ժամանակ դու մի հինգ տարով էլ ջահել կլինես, կգաս էստեղ, մի լավ տուն կկառուցես, այգի կցանես: Էս համով տանձերից էլ մեջը կլինեն: Հլը փորձիր:
Նա եղբոր կոշտ ձեռքերից վերցրեց մրգերն ու սկսեց ուտել: Դրանք մեղրի պես հալվեցին շուրթերի ներսում: Թոսի աչքերը թացացան: Ծերանում էր: 
Գլուխը դրեց Խաժակի քրքրված բաճկոնին՝ փորձելով իր մեջ առնել ու պահել դրանից եկող հարազատ հոտը: Խորը պահել, որ երբևէ չկորցնի:
-Չքնես հանկարծ, սպասիր, քեզ պիտի խոստացածս աստղերը ցույց տամ: Թո՞ս, Թորոս, չքնես: Լսիր ինչ եմ պատմում:
Եղբայրը շարունակում էր խոսել, նրա ձայնը հետզհետե հեռանում էր, կորչում ամայության մեջ: Մութը սեղմում էր Թոսի խոնավ կոպերը: Հեռվում իր գնդաձև նավն էր՝ թռիչքին սպասող: 
Նա տեսնում էր, թե ինչպես են ինքն ու Խաժակը քայլում դեպի արծաթե գունդը: Ահա բացվում է դուռը, ու իրենք ներս են մտնում: Հայացքն ուղղում է եղբորը. նա բոբիկ է ու արևահարված, դեպքին՝ իր երջանիկ ժպիտը: Դուռը փակվում է, և նավը կամաց օդ է բարձրանում: Ինքը դուրս է նայում ու տեսնում, որ Խաժակը մնացել է ներքևում՝ չոր հողին կանգնած: Նա ձեռքով երկինքն է ցույց տալիս ու բացականչում. 
-Նայի՜ր, Թոս, նայի՜ր: Աստղ է, տեսնում ե՞ս, ասո՜ւմ էի, չէ՞:
Ինքն ուզում է գոռալ նավի միջից, բայց ձայնը կտրվում է կոկորդում:
Խաժակի մարմինը գնալով փոքրանում է ու մնում հեռվում:
-Ծնունդդ շնորհավո՜ր, Թո՜ս, մեր ծնունդը շնորհավո՜ր:

Նմանակում՝ Ռեյ Բրեդբերի

----------

Alphaone (16.02.2014), E-la Via (17.02.2014), Sambitbaba (16.02.2014), Smokie (15.02.2014), Արէա (15.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.02.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

*Տարբերակ 8. Անեկդոտ Ա-ԼՅԱ ՊԱԼԱՆԻԿ*

Երբեք զարթուցիչից չեմ օգտվում. գիտեմ, որ մորս ու քրոջս վեճը լոգարանն առաջինը գրավելու համար, արթնացնելու է ինձ առանց զարթուցիչի: Եվ այսօր էլ, ինչպես համարյա միշտ, հաղթողը քույրս էր, որովհետև լսեցի մորս դժգոհ մրթմրթոցն ու քիչ անց արդեն, խոհանոցում ամանեղենի չխկչխկոցը: Դա նշանակում էր, որ մի տասնհինգ րոպեից նախաճաշը պատրաստ կլինի, և ուրեմն ժամանակն էր հորիցս շուտ հասցնել մտնել զուգարան: Հայրս առանց թերթ երբեք զուգարան չի մտնում, այնպես որ, ինքներդ էլ հասկանում եք. որպեսզի հասցնեի դեռևս տաք նախաճաշ ուտել, պետք է ամեն կերպ հորիցս առաջ ընկնեի:

Հասցրեցի´:

Մինչև զուգարանից դուրս կգայի, քույրիկս ավարտեց իր լոգանքը և, քանի որ նախաճաշն արդեն պատրաստ էր, երկուսով զբաղեցրինք մեր տեղերը, իսկ մայրիկն էլ մտավ լոգարան:

Վերջապես խոհանոց բարեհաճեց հայրս: Բարի լույսից և բարի ախորժակից հետո սկսեց թափառել խոհանոցով մեկ և այսուայն կողմ ինչ-որ բան էր փնտրում:

-         Ու՞ր է, -նետեց դժգոհ: - Ու՞ր է… 
-         Հայրիկ, թերթերը միջանցքում են, հայելու առջև, ինչպես միշտ, - ասաց քույրս:
-         Ո´չ… գիրքը՝ ու՞ր է: 

Մոռացա ասել, որ վերջերս, կրոնական թեմաներով վիճաբանությունների ժամանակ, ընկերները հորս ասել էին, որ նա ընդհանրապես իրավունք չունի մահմեդականությանը դեմ կամ կողմ ինչ-որ բան ասել, քանի որ չի կարդացել Ղուրանը: Հայրս լրիվ լուրջ ընդունել էր դա որպես նախատիք և որոշել էր լրացնել իր թերի գիտելիքները: Չգիտես որտեղից ճարել էր Ղուրանը, բայց համաձայնվեց կարդալ այն միայն զուգարանում, պատճառաբանելով, որ “այդ գիրքը (երբեք անունը չէր տալիս) կարդալու միակ արժանի տեղը քրիստոնյայի համար՝ պետքարանն է”:

Վերջիվերջո գիրքը գտանք: Պարզվեց, որ սեղանի “պալիրովկան” չփչացնելու համար, մայրիկը տաք բլիթներով ափսեն դրել էր գրքի վրա, իսկ վերևից էլ ծածկել էր անձեռոցիկով, որ բլիթները չսառեն: Մի խոսքով, հայրիկը դժգոհ՝ թևի տակ առավ Ղուրանն ու մտավ զուգարան:

Քիչ անց լոգարանից, սրբիչով մազերը չորացնելով, դուրս եկավ մայրիկը: Իսկ նրա դուրս գալուց համարյա անմիջապես հետո…

-         Վա՛յ մամա ջան… Էս ի՞նչ եղաաավ… - մի սարսափելի ոռնոց լսվեց զուգարանից…
-         Էս հայրի՞կն էր, - վախեցած շշնջաց քույրիկս: - Ի՞նչ պատահեց նրան…
-         Վերջ, - լրջորեն ասացի ես: - Ալլահը պատժեց հայրիկին Ղուրանը զուգարանում կարդալու համար:
-         Վա՛յ, այ մարդ, - գոչեց մայրս: - Վա՛յ, Վալոդ ջան… կներես… Բաղնիքի լույսի փոխարեն, զուգարանի լույսն եմ հանգցրել…

Մի պահ լռությունից հետո՝ այդ ընթացքում մայրս հասցրեց զուգարանի լույսը նորից վառել, - լսեցինք հորս կես-լացակումած, կես-բարկացած, կես-երջանիկ ձայնը.

-         Ես քո տիրոջ… Շա´ն աղջիկ… Թող դուրս գամ, տես ինչ օյին եմ բերելու գլուխդ… Ես էլ կարծեցի, թե զոռ տալուց՝ աչքերս պայթեցին…


Նմանակում՝ Չակ Պալանիկ

----------

Sambitbaba (16.02.2014), Smokie (14.02.2014), Պիրիտ (14.02.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

*Տարբերակ 9. Մեծ փոփոխություն*

-	Լավ,- ասաց տղամարդը,- ի՞նչ կասես:
-	Ոչ,- ասաց աղջիկը,- չեմ կարող:
-	Նկատի ունես՝ չես ուզում:
-	Չեմ կարող,- ասաց աղջիկը,- ես հենց դա նկատի ունեմ:
-	Նկատի ունես՝ չես ուզում:
-	Լավ,- ասաց աղջիկը,- դու քո ձևով հասկացիր:
-	Չեմ կարող իմ ձևով հասկանալ: Երանի կարողանայի:
-	Երկար ժամանակ կարողանում էիր,- ասաց աղջիկը:
Դեռ վաղ էր, և սրճարանում բարմենից ու անկյունում նստած այս երկուսից բացի ուրիշ ոչ ոք չկար: Ամառվա վերջն էր, և երկուսն էլ թխացել էին, հետևաբար Փարիզին չէին սազում: Աղջիկը տվիդից կարված հագուստով էր, նրա մաշկը հարթ ոսկեշագանակագույն էր, շիկահեր կարճ մազերը գեղեցիկ կերպով հեռանում էին նրա ճակատից: Տղամարդը նայեց նրան:
-	Կսպանեմ այդ կնոջը,- ասաց նա:
-	Խնդրում եմ՝ չանես էդպիսի բան,- ասաց աղջիկը: Նա նուրբ ձեռքեր ուներ, և տղամարդը նայեց դրանց: Դրանք բարակ ու շագանակագույն ու շատ սիրուն էին:
-	Կսպանեմ: Երդվում եմ Աստծո անունով, կսպանեմ:
-	Դա քեզ երջանիկ չի դարձնի:
-	Չէի՞ր կարող ուրիշ բան բերել գլխիդ: Չէի՞ր կարող ուրիշ պրոբլեմ ստեղծել:
-	Ոնց որ թե չէ,- ասաց աղջիկը,- ի՞նչ ես անելու:
-	Արդեն ասացի:
-	Չէ, առանց կատակի:
-	Չգիտեմ,- ասաց նա: Աղջիկը նայեց նրան և ձեռքը դուրս բերեց:
-	Խեղճ Ֆիլ,- ասաց նա: Տղամարդը նայեց նրա ձեռքերին, բայց չդիպավ դրանց:
-	Պետք չէ, շնորհակալ եմ,- ասաց նա:
-	Եթե ներողություն խնդրեմ, որևէ բան կփոխվի՞:
-	Ոչ:
-	Իսկ եթե պատմե՞մ, թե դա ինչպիսին է:
-	Ավելի լավ է՝ չլսեմ:
-	Քեզ շատ եմ սիրում:
-	Այո, սա դրա ապացույցն է:
-	Կներես,- ասաց նա,- եթե չես հասկանում:
-	Հասկանում եմ: Խնդիրը հենց դա է: Հասկանում եմ:
-	Հասկանում ես,- ասաց նա,- իսկ դա, բնականաբար, ավելի վատ է:
-	Իհարկե,- ասաց նա՝ նայելով աղջկան,- ես միշտ կհասկանամ: Ամեն օր ու գիշեր: Հատկապես գիշերը: Կհասկանամ: Կարող ես չանհանգստանալ:
-	Կներես,- ասաց նա:
-	Եթե դա տղամարդ լիներ...
-	Էդպիսի բան մի ասա: Չէր կարող տղամարդ լիներ: Դու գիտես դա: Վստահու՞մ ես ինձ:
-	Ծիծաղելի է,- ասաց նա,- քեզ վստահելը: Շատ ծիծաղելի է:
-	Կներես,- ասաց աղջիկը,- կարծես միակ բանն է, որ ասում եմ: Բայց երբ մենք չենք հասկանում իրար, կարիք չկա ձևացնելու, որ հասկանում ենք:
-	Ոչ,- ասաց նա,- ենթադրում եմ, որ ոչ:
-	Կվերադառնամ, եթե ուզում ես:
-	Ոչ, քեզ չեմ ուզում:
Հետո որոշ ժամանակ նրանք ոչինչ չասացին:
-	Չե՞ս հավատում, որ քեզ սիրում եմ,- հարցրեց աղջիկը:
-	Արի հիմար բաներ չասենք,- ասաց տղամարդը:
-	Չե՞ս հավատում, որ քեզ սիրում եմ:
-	Ինչու՞ չես ապացուցում:
-	Դու էսպիսին չէիր: Դու չէիր պահանջում, որ որևէ բան ապացուցեմ: Դա քաղաքավարի չէ:
-	Մազալու աղջիկ ես:
-	Իսկ դու՝ ոչ: Դու լավ տղամարդ ես, ու սիրտս կոտրվում է, որ պիտի գնամ ու քեզ թողնեմ:
-	Ստիպված ես, իհարկե:
-	Այո,- ասաց նա,- ստիպված եմ, և դու դա գիտես:
Տղամարդը ոչինչ չասաց, և աղջիկը նայեց նրան ու ձեռքը նորից դուրս բերեց: Բարմենը բարի մյուս ծայրում էր կանգնած: Նրա դեմքը հագի պիջակի պես սպիտակ էր: Նա գիտեր այս երկուսին և մտածում էր՝ սիրուն ջահել զույգ են: Նա շատ էր տեսել սիրուն ջահել զույգերի բաժանում ու նոր զույգերի կազմավորում, որոնք այլևս այդքան սիրուն չէին: Նա ոչ թե այս ամենի մասին էր մտածում, այլ ձիու: Կես ժամ անց կարող է անցնել փողոցը և տեսնել՝ որ ձին է հաղթել:
-	Չե՞ս կարող պարզապես ինձ լավություն անել ու թույլ տալ, որ գնամ,- հարցրեց աղջիկը:
-	Իսկ քո կարծիքով ի՞նչ եմ անելու:
Երկու հոգի ներս մտան և գնացին դեպի բարը:
-	Եղավ պարոն,- բարմենը պատվերներն ընդունեց:
-	Չե՞ս կարող ներել ինձ: Երբ արդեն գիտես դրա մասին,- հարցրեց աղջիկը:
-	Ոչ:
-	Չե՞ս կարծում, որ մեր արածները պիտի տարբերություն մտցնեին, պիտի ուրիշ կերպ հասկանայինք:
-	«Անառակությունը սարսափելի կերպարանքով հրեշ է»,- երիտասարդ տղամարդն ասաց դառնությամբ,- որ պետք է չգիտեմ ինչ լինի, որ տեսանելի լինի: Հետո մենք չգիտեմ ինչ, չգիտեմ ինչ, հետո ընդունում ենք,- նա չէր հիշում բառերը,- չեմ կարող լրիվ ասել,- ասաց նա:
-	Արի չասենք՝ անառակություն,- ասաց աղջիկը,- դա այնքան էլ քաղաքավարի չէ:
-	Այլասերում,- ասաց նա:
-	Ջեյմս,- հաճախորդներից մեկը դիմեց բարմենին,- տեսքդ լավ է:
-	Քո տեսքն էլ է լավ,- ասաց բարմենը:
-	Մեր լավ Ջեյմս,- մյուս հաճախորդն ասաց,- քո տեսքն ավելի լավ է, Ջեյմս:
-	Ահավոր է,- ասաց բարմենը,- թե ինչպես եմ հագնվում:
-	Չմոռանաս կոնյակ լցնել, Ջեյմս,- ասաց առաջին հաճախորդը:
-	Ոչ պարոն,- ասաց բարմենը,- վստահիր ինձ:
Բարի մոտ կանգնած երկուսը նայեցին սեղանի մոտ նստած երկուսին, հետո նորից բարմենին նայեցին: Բարմենին նայելն ավելի հարմար էր:
-	Ավելի լավ կլիներ՝ այդպիսի բառեր չօգտագործեիր,- ասաց աղջիկը,- կարիք չկա նման բառեր գործածելու:
-	Ի՞նչ անուն կուզեիր դնել:
-	Կարիք չկա անվանելու: Պարտադիր չի՝ անուն դնես: 
-	Հենց սա դրա անունն է:
-	Ոչ,- ասաց աղջիկը,- մենք բաղկացած ենք ամեն տեսակի բաներից: Դու գիտեիր դա: Դու բավական լավ օգտագործեցիր դրանք:
-	Պարտադիր չի՝ նորից ասես:
-	Որովհետև դա բացատրություն է տալիս:
-	Լավ,- ասաց 
-	տղամարդը,- լավ:
-	Նկատի ունես՝ ամեն ինչ սխալ է: Գիտեմ: Այս ամենը սխալ է: Բայց ես կվերադառնամ: Քեզ ասել եմ, որ կվերադառնամ: Անմիջապես կվերադառնամ:
-	Ոչ, չես վերադառնա:
-	Կվերադառնամ:
-	Ոչ, չես վերադառնա: Ոչ ինձ մոտ:
-	Կտեսնես:
-	Այո,- ասաց նա,- սա ամենավատն մասն է: Դու երևի կվերադառնաս:
-	Իհարկե կվերադառնաս:
-	Այդ դեպքում շարունակիր:
-	Իսկապե՞ս,- աղջկա հավատը չէր գալիս, բայց ձայնն ուրախ էր:
-	Շարունակիր,- իր սեփական ձայնը տարօրինակ թվաց նրան: Նա նայում էր աղջկան, նրա բերանի շարժումներին և այտոսկրերի կորությանը, աչքերին և ճակատի մազերին, ականջի ծայրին և պարանոցին:
-	Էնքան էլ չէ: Ահ, դու շատ համովն ես,- ասաց նա,- դու չափից դուրս լավն ես ինձ համար:
-	Եվ երբ վերադառնաս, պատմիր ինձ դրա մասին,- նրա ձայնը շատ տարօրինակ էր հնչում: Նա ինքը չէր ճանաչում այն: Աղջիկն արագ նայեց նրան: Նա մտազբաղ էր:
-	Ուզում ես՝ գնա՞մ,- լուրջ տոնով հարցրեց աղջիկը:
-	Հա,- նույն լրջությամբ պատասխանեց տղամարդը,- հենց հիմա,- նրա ձայնն այլևս նույնը չէր, նրա բերանը շատ չոր էր,- հիմա,- ասաց նա:
Աղջիկը կանգնեց և արագ դուրս եկավ: Հետ չնայեց: Տղամարդը նայեց նրա հեռացող կերպարանքին: Նա այլևս այն տեսքը չուներ, որ ուներ մինչև աղջկան ասելը, որ հեռանա: Նա վեր կացավ, վերցրեց երկու հաշիվները և մոտեցավ բարին:
-	Ես ուրիշ տղամարդ եմ, Ջեյմս,- ասաց նա բարմենին,- կարող ես տեսնել, որ բավական փոխվել եմ:
-	Պարո՞ն,- ասաց Ջեյմսը:
-	Անառակությունը,- ասաց շագանակագույն երիտասարդը,- տարօրինակ բան է, Ջեյմս,- նա նայեց դռանը: Նա տեսավ աղջկան փողոցով քայլելիս: Ապակուն նայելով՝ նկատեց, որ ինքն իսկապես բավական ուրիշ տեսքով տղամարդ է: Բարի մոտ կանգնած երկուսը շարժվեցին, որ տեղ ազատեն:
-	Ճիշտ եք, պարոն,- ասաց Ջեյմսը:
Մյուս երկուսը մի քիչ էլ տեղաշարժվեցին, որպեսզի նա հարմարվի: Երիտասարդ տղամարդը նայեց բարի հետևի հայելուն: 
-	Ասացի, որ ես ուրիշ տղամարդ էի, Ջեյմս,- ասաց նա: Հայելու մեջ նայելով տեսավ, որ իսկապես այդպես է:
-	Տեսքդ լավն է, պարոն,- ասաց Ջեյմսը,- հաստատ լավ արձակուրդ ես անցկացրել:


Նմանակում՝ Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյ

----------

Sambitbaba (16.02.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

*Տարբերակ 10. Կախարդական ծնծղաները*

Լինում է չի լինում, մի տղա է լինում: Նա ապրում էր ծովափնյա մեծ քաղաքի ծայրամասում, մոր հետ: Հայրը վաղուց էր մահացել՝ տղային ժառանգություն թողնելով ապրուստ վաստակելու իր միակ միջոցը՝ մի զույգ ծնծղա: Չարքաշ աշխատանքից մոր առողջությունը քայքայվել էր, ու մի քանի տարի անց նա գամվեց անկողնուն: Նվագախմբի անդամները, որոնց հետ ժամանակին նրա հայրն էր նվագում, խղճացին նրանց և տղային ընդունեցին իրենց մոտ: Նա սկսեց երաժիշտների հետ մասնակցել տարբեր արարողությունների ու այդպիսով հոգ տանել մոր մասին:

Տղայի տասնչորսամյակը նոր էր բոլորել, երբ մի օր երաժիշտներին մոտեցավ հնամաշ հագուստով մի երկարամորուս ծերուկ, որի ուսին ագռավ կար: Նա դիմեց տարօրինակ խնդրանքով. ցանկանում էր, որ երաժիշտները կեսգիշերին այցելեն իրեն և նվագեն հյուրերի համար, ու խոստանում էր, որ առատորեն կվարձատրի: Դերվիշի տեսք ունեցող ծերուկի խոսքերը զառանցանք թվացին երաժիշտներին, և նրան մերժեցին:

Վշտացած ծերուկը խոժոռ հայացքով ուղեկցում էր հեռացող երաժիշտներին և պատրաստվում ինքն էլ գնալ, երբ տղան, ով այդ ողջ ընթացքում ուշադիր հետևում էր խոսակցությանը, մոտեցավ ծերուկին և ասաց.

- Հայրիկ, ես շատ կուզենայի քեզ օգնել, բայց չգիտեմ՝ ինչ կարող եմ անել:

- Իսկապե՞ս: Դու հավատո՞ւմ ես ինձ:

- Այո: Բացի դա, մայրս շատ հիվանդ է, իսկ մեր խմբի գործերը վերջերս լավ չեն գնում, ու բոլորս էլ հազիվ ենք ծայրը ծայրին հասցնում: Դրա համար էլ մի փոքր գումարը մեզ չի խանգարի:

- Իմ տունն այստեղից հեռու է գտնվում, տղաս, դժվար թե մայրդ թողնի՝ այդքան երկար ճանապարհ գաս:

- Իսկ ես նրան չեմ էլ ասելու այդ մասին:

- Չե՞ս կարծում, որ ստելը լավ բան չէ: Միգուցե, մի օր դու խստորեն պատժվես դրա համար:

- Ոչինչ, հայրիկ, մորս առողջությունն ինձ համար ավելի կարևոր է:

Ծերուկը բարեհոգաբար ժպտաց, ապա հարցրեց.

- Այդ դեպքում գնացինք: Ահա այն բարդու մոտ էլ հավատարիմ ձիուկս ինձ է սպասում: Ի դեպ, քո անունն ի՞նչ է:

- Ավետիս, բայց բոլորն ինձ Ավո են ասում: Իսկ քո՞նը:

- Հեմզե: Կար ժամանակ, երբ անունս այլ էր, բայց այդ ժամանակները վաղուց են անցել... Լավ, դու ինձ ասա՝ սիրո՞ւմ ես սայլակով ճամփորդել:

- Ոչ, որովհետև կենդանիները տանջվում են՝ ծանր բեռներ քաշելով: Համ էլ ոտքով ճանապարհ գնալն ավելի օգտակար ու հետաքրքիր է:

- Բայց ես իմ ձիուն չեմ չարչարում ու դեռ այնպես եմ կերակրում, որ շատ ազնվացեղ նժույգներ կնախանձեին նրան. քեզ մի գաղտնիք կբացեմ, - ասաց ծերուկը՝ սայլակի վրա տեղավորվելով.-  այս ձին ժամանակին շատ հարուստ ու ժլատ ագարակատեր իշխան է եղել, ով ապրել է հեռավոր հյուսիսում: Իր ժառանգած հարստությունը նա ավելացրել է թալանով ու բռնություններով, տեղի բնակիչներին ստրկացնելով: Ի վերջո, նրանցից մեկը՝ տարեց մի հյուսն, հիշեց իմ մասին ու դիմեց իմ օգնությանը: Եվ հիմա, ինչպես տեսնում ես, նախկին ազնվականն ինձ է ծառայում, որպեսզի իր արարքների համար հատուցում ստանալուց հետո հանգիստ գտնի:

- Զվարճալի պատմություն էր, հայրիկ, բայց, միևնույն է, ես ձիուն խղճում եմ: Լավ կլիներ, որ ճանապարհը կարճ լիներ:

- Ճանապարհը երկար է, բայց մենք կարող ենք այն կրճատել: Հապա նայիր, սայլակի հետևի կողմում սնկերով լի պարկ կա: Ձիուկս այդ սնկերը շատ է սիրում, ու մի փոքր կազդուրվելուց հետո կրկնակի եռանդով ու թեթևությամբ մեզ տեղ կհասցնի:

Տղան զարմանքով ու հիացմունք էր նայում պարկի միջի գույնզգույն և համաչափ սնկերին:

- Դրանք թունավոր չեն, դեռ մի բան էլ ավելին. համարձակորեն կարող ես համտեսել:

Արևն արդեն պատրաստվում էր մայր մտնել, բայց հանկարծակի կանգ առավ: Կարծես փոշմանելով՝ այն փորձում էր հետ մղել իրեն շրջապատող ու հրող գորշ ամպերին: Սակայն հենց այդ ժամանակ ամպերի միջից երևաց լուսինը իր սև թիկնոցով և սկսեց հետապնդել խռովարար լուսատուին: Վերջինիս ոսկեզօծ նետերն անզոր գտնվեցին, և արևը ստիպված էր նահանջել: Քիչ անց երկինքը զարդարված էր աստղերով, հաղթանակած լուսինը մեղմորեն շողում էր, իսկ սայլակը կանգնած էր ծերուկի տան մոտ: Այն գտնվում էր անտառին հարող մարգագետնի մեջտեղում, գետակի կողքին: Մարգագետինն ամբողջությամբ պատված էր լուսատտիկներով, իսկ հինավուրց անտառից խորհրդավոր ձայներ էին լսվում:

Տղան վախենում էր այդ ամենից, բայց աշխատում էր ցույց չտալ: Նա դիմեց ծերուկին.

- Հայրիկ, ե՞րբ են գալու հյուրերը:

- Նրանք արդեն այստեղ են: Պարզապես քո աչքերը մշուշոտվել են, և դու չես կարող տեսնել նրանց: Հապա մոտեցիր գետակին ու լվացվիր:

Սառը ջրով երեսը թրջելուց հետո տղան տեսավ, որ ողջ մարգագետինը լցված է տարօրինակ արարածներով. նրանցից ոմանք նման էին մարդկանց, ոմանք՝ տարբեր կենդանիների, ոմանք էլ՝ թե՜ առաջիններին և թե՜ մյուսներին: Բոլորը ուշադիր զննում էին տղային, ով քարացած կանգնել էր: Ծերուկը խախտեց լռությունը.

- Ավո, մենք երկար էինք սպասել այս օրվան: Ամեն ինչ կբացատրեմ, բայց նախ ցանկանում եմ քեզ վճարել այն ամենի համար, ինչ պետք է անես:

Այս ասելով՝ նա ձեռքը վեր պարզեց ու երկնքից աստղեր հավաքեց, որոնք նրա ափի մեջ վերածվում էին մետաղադրամների: Դրանք լցրեց մի մեծ քսակի մեջ, ապա տղայի մոտից վերցրեց նրա ծնծղաները և այնպես ուժեղ նետեց դեպի անտառը, որ դրանք անհետացան խավարում: Քիչ մնաց՝ տղան արտասվեր.

- Ի՞նչ արեցիր, հայրիկ, ես հիմա ինչպե՞ս պիտի փող աշխատեմ:

- Մի տխրիր, հին ծնծղաներդ այլևս պետք չեն քեզ: Տե՜ս՝ անտառից լույս երևաց: Քո նոր գործիքներն են բերում:...

----------

Sambitbaba (16.02.2014), Smokie (15.02.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Շատ չանցած՝ սուրալով նրանց մոտեցավ մի ահարկու գայլ՝ երախում մի զույգ ծնծղա պահած: Դրանք անսովոր փայլով պսպղում էին լուսնի շողերի տակ, ինչպես գայլի աչքերը: Բոլոր արարածները լռեցին՝ նրան տեսնելով, ու խոնարհաբար հետ քաշվեցին: Իր բերածը գետնին դնելով՝ գայլը հայացքն ուղղեց վախից համրացած տղային, ապա՝ ծերուկին և վազեց դեպի անտառ՝ սև հորիզոնին միաձուլվելով:

Տղան մի պահ անվստահությամբ նայեց ծնծղաներին, ապա վերցրեց դրանք և սկսեց ուշադրությամբ ուսումնասիրել, իսկ ծերուկն ասաց.

- Արդեն ժամանակն է, տղաս: Արի գնանք տուն:

Երբ մոտեցան փայտաշեն խրճիթին՝ Ավոն նկատեց, որ այն ոչ պատուհաններ ունի, ոչ էլ՝ ծխնելույզ: Ծերուկը դուռը բացեց և տղային ուղեկցեց դեպի միակ սենյակը, որտեղ պատին կախված մի մեծ հայելուց բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ չկար:

- Հիմա ինձ ուշադիր լսիր.- սկսեց ծերուկը,- այդ ծնծղաների օգնությամբ դու կարող ես բուժել հիվանդներին և ապաքինել վիրավորների վնասվածքները: Դրա համար պետք է նրանց մոտ գտնվելիս երեք անգամ ծնծղաները զարկես՝ ամեն զարկից հետո համապատասխան հերթականությամբ ասելով այս խոսքերը. Ալ-Լաթ, Ալ-Ուզզա, Մանաթ: Դու դա պետք է անես կեսգիշերից լուսաբացն ընկած ժամերին, մինչև աքաղաղը երեք անգամ կկանչի: Իսկ եթե ծնծղաները զարկելու ընթացքում գայլի ոռնոց լսես, թող ամեն ինչ և շտապիր այստեղ: Եթե ճանապարհը չգտնես կամ մոլորվես, իմ անունը գոռա, և ագռավս կթռչի քեզ մոտ ու կուղեկցի այստեղ: Չեմ կարծում, որ դա շուտով կլինի, այդ պատճառով էլ խնդրում եմ, որ մտապահես իմ խոսքերը: Իսկ հիմա անցնեմ բուն գործին. նայիր հայելուն, և կտեսնես այն ամենը, ինչ կա քո սրտում, ինչ զբաղեցնում է քո միտքը: Հենց դրա համար ես դու հիմա այստեղ գտնվում:

Տղան կանգնեց հայելու դիմաց և իր արտացոլանքից բացի ոչինչ չտեսավ: Բայց մի քանի վայրկյան անց հայելու մակերեսը սկսեց խամրել, ու դրա մեջ պատկերներ ուրվագծվեցին: Տղան հանկարծ ճչաց և դուրս վազեց խրճիթից. հայելու մեջ մորն էր տեսել, ով ընկել էր անկողնուց և, փորձելով բարձրանալ, անօգնական հևում էր ու որդուն կանչում:

- Գրողի ծոցը կորչեք, դժոխքի ծնունդներ,- գոռաց տղան,- ես էլ՝ ձեզ հետ: Ինչո՞ւ մորս մենակ թողեցի ու եկա այս անիծյալ վայրը:
Նա վերցրեց ծերուկի կացինը, որը մի կերպ կարողացավ գետնից պոկել, քայլեց սայլի մոտ, կտրեց պարաններն ու ցատկեց ձիու վրա: Ազատություն ստացած կենդանին ինչքան ուժ ուներ, սլանում էր իրեն հայտնի ճանապարհով: Մարգագետնի արարածները կրնկակոխ հետապնդում էին նրանց, և թվում էր՝ ուր որ է կհասնեն: Բայց երկինքը արևելքում սկսեց շառագունել, լսվեց աքաղաղի կանչը, և նրանք կանգնեցին: Երկրորդ կանչի ժամանակ շրջվեցին ու քամուց էլ արագ հեռացան հակառակ ուղղությամբ, իսկ երրորդ կանչից հետո նրանց հետքն էլ չէր երևում:

Ճանապարհը շատ ավելի երկար էր, քան թվում էր: Համարյա մի ամբողջ օր գնալուց հետո նա դուրս եկավ անտառից, իսկ երեկոյան կողմ քաղաքը երևաց: Կեսգիշերին տղան արդեն կանգնած էր տան դիմաց: 
Մայրը նույն դրությամբ պառկած էր, բայց փորձեց ժպտալ, երբ որդուն տեսավ: Ավոն գրկեց նրան, օգնեց բարձրանալ մահճակալին և ջուր տվեց: Հուսահատ նայում էր պատուհանից՝ չիմանալով՝ ինչ անել: Ու հանկարծ նկատեց, որ ծնծղաները քսակի հետ կախված են ձիու թամբից, չնայած հստակ հիշում էր, որ դրանք չէր վերցրել, և ձին էլ թամբած չէր: Մի փոքր մտածելուց հետո դուրս եկավ, դրանք ներս բերեց:

«Ալ-Լաթ»՝ մայրը դադարեց զառանցել: «Ալ-Ուզզա»՝ նստեց: «Մանաթ»՝ զարմացած նայեց ծնծղաներին և փարվեց որդուն:

- Իզուր կոպտեցի նրանց,- մտածեց տղան բերկրալի րոպեները վայելելուց հետո,- վաղն ևեթ կգնամ շնորհակալություն և ներողություն հայտնելու:

Բայց առավոտյան դառնությամբ տեսավ, որ ձին անհետացել էր: Իսկ ճանապարհը նա չէր կարող գտնել: Ինչքան էլ հարցուփորձ արեց անտառամերձ գյուղերի բնակիչներին, ոչ ոք ոչ տեսել էր այդ մարգագետինը, ոչ էլ՝ լսել դրա մասին: Մի քանի շաբաթ ապարդյուն փնտրտուքներից հետո նա, ի վերջո, հրաժարվեց ծերուկին գտնելու մտքից: Բայց մարգագետնում տեղի ունեցածը նրա մտքից դուրս չէր գալիս:

Քսակի գումարով նա քեռու հետ դարբնոց հիմնեց և քաղաքի լավագույն վարպետներին հրավիրեց աշխատելու: Մի քանի տարի անց նա հաջողակ գործարարի ու բարերարի համբավ ձեռք բերեց: Իր երաժիշտ ընկերներին նույնպես չէր մոռացել: Իսկ կեսգիշերին նա գնում էր քաղաքի մյուս ծայրը, ճանապարհին դիմակ հագնում, որպեսզի թաքցնի իր անձը, և իր գնած մի հյուղակում հիվանդներ ընդունում, բոլորին անվճար ապաքինում: Որպես հեքիմ՝ նրա հռչակը դուրս էր եկել քաղաքի սահմաններից:

Մի օր ողջ երկրով մեկ տարածվեց սուլթանի աղջկա ծանր հիվանդության բոթը: Նրան շատ էին սիրում նրան իր բարության և իմաստնության համար, իսկ նրան տեսած տղաները խելքահան էին լինում աղջկա անսովոր գեղեցկությունից:

Սուլթանը հրավիրել էր աշխարհահռչակ բժիշկների և հեքիմների, սակայն նրանցից ոչ մեկը չէր կարողանում գլուխ հանել աղջկա հիվանդությունից: Վերջապես, հերթը հասավ Ավոյին: Կեսգիշերին նա ծնծղաները վերցրեց, սուլթանի հետ մոտեցավ աղջկա մահճակալին և զարկեց իրար. «Ալ-Լաթ»՝ ոչինչ տեղի չունեցավ: «Ալ-Ուզզա»՝ տղային թվաց, թե հեռվում գայլի ոռնոց լսվեց: «Մանաթ»` ձայնն ավելի պարզ էր լսվում, իսկ աղջիկը դեռ նույնչափ հիվանդ էր: Տղան հիշեց ծերուկին ու նրա խոսքերը, ներողություն խնդրեց սուլթանից և վազեց դուրս: Ապա գոռաց Հեմզեի անունը, և հայտնվեց վերջինիս ագռավը, որը սկսեց ճախրել տղայի գլխավերևում: Ավոն ձի նստեց, և ագռավը սլացավ առաջ: Տղան հազիվ էր հասնում ծառերի ստվերների միջով թռչող ագռավին: Մեկ օր հետո, լուսնկա գիշերվա կեսին նա արդեն ծանոթ մարգագետնում էր:

Ծերուկի տունը ավերակների էր վերածվել. պատերը քանդված էին, դուռն ընկած էր գետնին: Գայլը նրան սպասում էր այնտեղ: Գլխի շարժումներով տղային հասկացրեց, որ գետնի դուռը բացի, ապա ծնծղաները նետի այնտեղ: Այդ անելուն պես դռան շրջանակի ներսում հողը հրեղեն լեզվակներով պատվեց, և ագռավը լուսնի մոտ մի քանի պտույտ անելուց հետո սուզվեց դրանց մեջ: Գայլը հետ քաշվեց և սպասողական հայացքով նայեց տղային: Վերջինս մի պահ մտածեց և ցատկեց՝ նկատելով, որ գայլը նույնպես հետևեց իրեն:
Նա հայտնվել էր ինչ-որ մեծ քարանձավում, որտեղ ցուրտ էր ու խոնավ: Ագռավն ու գայլը անհետացել էին: Մոխրագույն պատերը հազիվ էին լուսավորվում հեռվից երևացող անհայտ լույսի աղբյուրից: Որոշ ժամանակ կիսախարխափելով առաջ գնաց, մինչև հասավ դրան. ոսկե դարպասներ էին: Դրանք իրենք իրենց բացվեցին, և տղան տեսավ ադամանդակուռ գահին բազմած մի ծերունու, ում դժվարությամբ ճանաչեց: 
Հեմզեն ժպտում էր: Ագռավը կանգնել էր նրա ուսին, իսկ գայլը՝ բազմել կողքին:

- Ողջույն, Ավո,- ասաց նա հանդիսավոր ձայնով ու, նկատելով տղայի անհամբեր հայացքը, շարունակեց,- եկել է հանելուկները լուծելու ժամանակը: Դու երևի վաղուց ես հասկացել, որ մենք հասարակ մահկանացուներ չենք: Այդ պատճառով էլ ձեր թերություններն ու թույլ կողմերը մեզ համար գոյություն չունեն: Բացառությամբ մի բանի:

Սրանից ուղիղ հազար տարի առաջ Իյեն իր մշտական դեգերումներից մեկի ժամանակ հանդիպում է մի հասարակ գեղջկուհու՝ անտառապահի աղջկան, և սիրահարվում նրան: Մահասփյուռ ահեղ արարածը, ումից նույնիսկ Էլիֆն է վախենում, անզոր է գտնվում այդ զգացմունքի դեմ: Նա պատանու կերպարանք է ընդունում և օրեցօր կարողանում գրավել աղջկա սիրտը: Սակայն նա չէր կարող դիպչել գեղջկուհուն, քանի որ նրա հպումից մահկանացուներն իրենց երկրային կյանքն ավարտում են, իսկ ինքը անդրաշխարհ չի կարող մտնել: Ի վերջո, նա աղջկան բացահայտեց իր ով լինելը: Աղջիկը սկզբում մտածեց, թե երիտասարդը կատակում է, բայց երբ վերջինս իր աչքերի առաջ մի այծ սպանեց՝ դրան դիպչելով, հավատաց նրան: Խառը և հակասական զգացմունքներ տիրեցին աղջկան: Բայց որոշ ժամանակ անց նա ասաց, որ գերադասում է մահանալ սիրելիի գրկում, քան մի ողջ անմահություն ապրել նրանից հեռու: Իյեն չէր ուզում սիրելիին կորցնել, բայց, ի վերջո, տեղի տվեց նրա թախանձանքներին: Եվ նրանք համբուրվեցին, ինչից հետո նա գրկեց աղջկա անշնչացած մարմինը, բարձրացավ բլրի վրա և սգաց նրա մահը: Բայց անկարող էր հաշտվել նրա կորստի հետ, ու ստիպված դիմեց Էլիֆին. խոստացավ, որ հազար տարով կհրաժարվի իր ազատությունից, գայլի կերպարանք կընդունի և կդառնա նրա ծառան, միայն թե կարողանա իր սիրեցյալին վերադարձնել երկիր: Սակայն Էլիֆը, Իյեին ստրկացնելուց հետո սովորության համաձայն դրժեց իր երդումը: Այդ ժամանակ էլ հայտնվեցի ես ու նրան առաջարկեցի իմ օգնությունը. նա կարող էր հազար տարուց հետո, երբ վերստին ազատ կլիներ, իր սիրելիին հանդիպել այստեղ՝ իմ աշխարհում, պարզապես առանց մաքուր և քաջ սիրտ ունեցող մարդու ուղեկցության նա չէր կարող այստեղ գալ: Դու էլ հենց ուղեկցեցիր նրան այստեղ իմ պատրաստած ծնծղաների օգնությամբ: Հիմա ազատ ես...
Տղան զարթնեց սուլթանի պալատում: Մինարեթի հետևից արևը ծագում էր, իսկ սուլթանի աղջիկն ամբողջությամբ ապաքինված էր: Սուլթանն աշխարհով մեկ եղավ ու աղջկան կնության տվեց Ավոյին, նրանք երջանիկ ապրեցին մինչև իրենց կյանքի վերջ, և այս տարօրինակ պատմությունը մոռացվեց: Հիշվում են միայն հետագա տարիներին նրա դարբնոցում պատրաստված ծնծաղները, որոնք առ այսօր էլ աշխարհում լավագույնն են համարվում:



Նմանակում՝ Գրիմ Եղբայրներ

----------

Chuk (19.02.2014), E-la Via (17.02.2014), Sambitbaba (16.02.2014), Smokie (15.02.2014), Աթեիստ (15.02.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Այ հիմա արդեն ուրախ քննարկումներ  :Smile:

----------


## Smokie

Ու՜խ, պատմվածքները քիչ են ու կարճ :Jpit:

----------


## Smokie

> *Տարբերակ 2. Վրեժը*


Վատը չէր: :Smile:  սովորական: :Smile:  

Վերջերում նախօրոք զգացի, թե ինչ կլինի Բզնունու հետ, իսկ համոզվելուց հետո արդեն պարզից էլ ակնհայտ «Չինովնիկի մահն էր»` Չեխովից կարդացածս էն եզակի ստեղծագործությունից մեկը: :Wink:

----------

Sambitbaba (15.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ մոտ պարանոյա՞ ա, թե՞ իսկապես առնվազն հինգ գործ Ռիփն ա գրել  :Think:

----------


## Smokie

> *Տարբերակ 6. Հովսեփի ծնունդը*


Մի տեսակ ստանդարտ էր, հասարակ պատմվածք :Pardon:  

Առանձնապես քիչ եմ ծանոթ էն հեղինակների ստեղծագործություններին ում որ նմանակում են, դժվար կլինի համեմատելը, եթե ոչ անհնար :Blush:

----------


## Smokie

> *Տարբերակ 8. Անեկդոտ Ա-ԼՅԱ ՊԱԼԱՆԻԿ*


Լավն էր :LOL:  Ժպիտ, ժպիտ ու էլի ժպիտ :Hands Up:

----------

Sambitbaba (21.02.2014)

----------


## Smokie

> *Տարբերակ 4. Կակաչներ*


Սիրուն էր, լավն էր, հաճելի զգացողություններով շատ արագ ընթերցվեց :Yes:

----------


## Smokie

> Վատը չէր: սովորական: 
> 
> Վերջերում նախօրոք զգացի, թե ինչ կլինի Բզնունու հետ, իսկ համոզվելուց հետո արդեն պարզից էլ ակնհայտ «Չինովնիկի մահն էր»` Չեխովից կարդացածս էն եզակի ստեղծագործությունից մեկը:


Որ մի քիչ մտածես, էս պատմվածքի մեջ բազում իմաստներ, բազում հետաքրքիր գաղափարներկան, բայց մատուցման ձևը ոնց որ մի քիչ թույլ լինի :Blush:  Կարծես ինչ-որ մի բան էն չի, կամ թվում ա թե ծանոթ ա ու նման բան բազմիցս կարդացել ես, նորություն չի էնքան էլ :Pardon:

----------


## Smokie

> *Տարբերակ 5. Անիծյալը*


Դաժան էր: Շատ դաժան: Կարդում եմ՝ մի գլուխ ասում ա «ես մեղավոր չէի», բայց իրականում վստահ եմ, որ էդ կերպարն էլ ա մեծ խղճի խայթ զգում ու էդ ամենը ասում ա միմիայն ինքն իրեն ներշնչելու համար: Հոգու խորքում իրան վատ ա զգում ու փորձում ա արդարացնել: Հակառակ դեպքքում... էդ կերպարն ուղղակի հրեշ ա:


 Հուսով եմ սա Էդգար Պոյի մշտական գրելաոճը չի ու ինքը բացի դաժանությունից ու արյունից ուրիշ բաներ էլ ա նկարագրել :Sad:  :Scare:

----------


## Smokie

> *Տարբերակ 10. Կախարդական ծնծղաները*
> 
>  Լինում է չի լինում, մի տղա է լինում:



Դե, առաջին իսկ խոսքերից հետո, արդեն ոչ մեկի մոտ կասկածի տեղ չի մնա, իհարկե Գրիմ եղբայրներ :Jpit:  Տեսնենք ո՞նցն ա :Rolleyes:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

1. *Պոզ* Լավն էր, սկզբի մի քանի նախադասությունից հետո հասկացա, որ Պալանիկին է նմանակել, չնայած ես Պալանիկից ընդամենը երկու գործ եմ կարդացել: Մրցույթի սկիզբը հուսադրիչ սկսվեց, հետագայում մյուս գործերի հետ ծանոթանալուց հետո կորոշեմ, արժի՞ քվեարկել, թե ոչ, բայց ամեն դեպքում հավանեցի  :Smile:  Հանգուցալուծումը դույզն ինչ կանխատեսելի էր, բայց պատմվածքը վարպետորեն էր գրած:

2. *Վրեժը* Չգիտես ինչի մինչև վերջ մտածում էի, թե Սարոյանն է նմանակված, պարզվեց, որ չէ, Չեխովն է: Վատիկը չէր, հետաքրքրությամբ կարդացի: Բայց ավելի շուտ անեկդոտային ստեղծագործություն էր, քան թե լիարժեք պատմվածք, կարճ էր, իսկ ասելիքը՝ հակիրճ: Ամեն դեպքում գրված էր վարպետորեն, քվերակել, թե չէ, կորոշեմ հետո:

3. *Մարսի թուզը* Հենց առաջին տողերից պարզ դարձավ, որ Բրեդբերին է: Ու վա՜խ, ինչ լավն էր, վերջում սիրտս մի միկրովայրկյան նվաղեց  :Love:  Անկախ հետագա գործերի որակից սրա օգտին քվեարկելու եմ  :Love: 

4. *Կակաչներ* Կեսերից նոր հասկացա, որ Հեմինգուեյն է: Քարկոծել չկա, բայց Հեմինգուեյ չեմ կարդացել բացառությամբ մի քանի պատմվածքի, որոնք էդքան էլ դուրս չեն եկել: Լավ ու սիրուն գրված գործ էր, բայց մի տեսակ իմը չի:

5. *Անիծյալը* Կարդում, կարդում էի, ու չէի կարողանում հասկանալ, թե ում է նմանակած: Հասա կնոջը սպանելու հատվածին ու նոր մտքիս ծերով անցավ, որ Էդգար Պոն է ու պարզվեց, որ էդպես էլ կա: Հեղինակ ջան, լավ էլի, գրածդ ժանրից բացի ընդհանրապես կապ չունի Պոյի հետ: Պոն նման կարճ 1-2 բառանոց նախադասություններով չի գրում, ընդհակառակը բավականին հարուստ ու բարդ լեզու ունի ու երկար նկարագրությունների մեծ վարպետ է: Բացի դրանից պատմվածքը իմ վրա չազդեց, հիշում եմ, երբ առաջին անգամ կարդացել էի Պոյի The Cask of Amontillado-ն ու The Oval Portrait-ը վախից տակս էի արել: Ու ընդհանրապես ես Մարիի տեղը լինեի, Պոյին ու Լյուիս Քերոլին էս մրցույթի մեջ չէի ներառի, երկուսին էլ շատ դժվար է նմանակելը, հատկապես Քերոլին, ում մենակ թերևս հենց Քերոլը կկարողանար նմանակել: Մի խոսքով, շատ անհաջող նմանակում էր:

6. *Հովսեփի ծնունդը* Էլի Չեխով, ում նորից չգուշակեցի: Նախորդ Չեխովյան նմանակումն ավելի հաջող էր: Դուրս չեկավ, անցանք առաջ:

7. *Հողը* Բրեդբերի հենց առաջին տողերից: Բայց նյարդերիս վրա ազդեց «ասաց»-ը, մտածեցի անուշադրության հետևանքով վրիպակ է, մեկ էլ քիչ հետո «չասաց»-ը հայտնվեց: Ավելի ուշ՝ «քանդրտված» ու էլի նմանատիպ բաներ: Բայց պատմվածքն ընդհանուր առմամբ վատիկը չէր, չնայած ավարտը մի քիչ թույլ էր: Ամեն դեպքում Բրեդբերիի առաջին նմանակումը շա՜տ ավելի հաջող էր:

8. *Անեկդոտ Ա-ԼՅԱ ՊԱԼԱՆԻԿ* մինուս 1 քվե: Անամոթաբար կատարված պլագիատ հայտնի անեկդոտից, չի կարելի սենց: Առաջարկում եմ գործը որակազրկել ու մրցույթից հանել: Պալանիկի հետ էլ բացարձակ կապ չուներ:

9. *Մեծ փոփոխություն* Էլի՞ Հեմինգուեյ:  :Boredom:  Անցանք առաջ:

10. *Կախարդական ծնծղաները* Հենց առաջին տողից պարզ դարձավ, թե ում է նմանակված ու հեղինակն ով է  :Smile:  Շատ լավն էր, Գրիմյան շունչը կար, սիրուն էր շարադրված: Մենակ թե վերջը մի փոքր անհասկանալի էր, սուլթանի աղջիկն ի՞նչ եղավ: Ես սպասում էի, որ վերջում Ավոն սուլթանի աղջկա հետ կպսակվի, երկնքից երեք խնձոր կընկնի, էն էլ Ավոն ընդամենը ազատությունը հետ ստացավ: Բայց միևնույնն է, սրա օգտին էլ եմ հաստատ քվեարկելու:

Գնամ թեյ պատրաստեմ, թեմայի քննարկումները կարդամ ու վերջնական որոշեմ, թե ում եմ ձայն տալու: Ընդհանուր առմամբ շատ հաջող մրցույթ էր, չկարդացվող գործեր չկային, հարգանքներս բոլոր հեղինակներին (բացի էն պլագիատից):

----------

melancholia (18.02.2014), Smokie (15.02.2014), Աթեիստ (15.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.02.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> 7. *Հողը* Բրեդբերի հենց առաջին տողերից: Բայց նյարդերիս վրա ազդեց «ասաց»-ը, մտածեցի անուշադրության հետևանքով վրիպակ է, մեկ էլ քիչ հետո «չասաց»-ը հայտնվեց: Ավելի ուշ՝ «քանդրտված» ու էլի նմանատիպ բաներ: Բայց պատմվածքն ընդհանուր առմամբ վատիկը չէր, չնայած ավարտը մի քիչ թույլ էր: Ամեն դեպքում Բրեդբերիի առաջին նմանակումը շա՜տ ավելի հաջող էր:


Ներողություն եմ խնդրում հեղինակից շփոթության համար, պարզվեց ճիշտ ձևն ասացն է  :Blush:  Որպես մեղքերիս քավություն կքվեարկեմ նաև էս գործի օգտին:

Մի խոսքով քվեարկել եմ Պոզի, Մարսի թզի, Հողի ու Ծնծղաների օգտին  :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (15.02.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ներողություն եմ խնդրում հեղինակից շփոթության համար, պարզվեց ճիշտ ձևն ասացն է  Որպես մեղքերիս քավություն կքվեարկեմ նաև էս գործի օգտին:
> 
> Մի խոսքով քվեարկել եմ Պոզի, Մարսի թզի, Հողի ու Ծնծղաների օգտին


Ես կարծել էի էդ բառն ընդհանրապես դուրդ չի գալիս ու շվարել, թե ախր գրականությունն առանց ասացի ո՞նց յոլա կգնա  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (19.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (15.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

Եվս մի անգամ համոզվում եմ, որ ակումբցիները «կոլեկտիվ անգիտակցական» ունեն. գրելիս նմանատիպ գաղափարներ են գալիս:
«Մարսի թուզն» ու «Հողը» իրար ահագին նման են: Սյուժեով, շարադրանքով, էմոցիաներով: Մեջն էլ՝ նույն մրգի պրոբլեմը. ամենալավ մրգերը Երկրի վրա են, թուզ լինի, տանձ, թե խնձոր  :Smile: 
Էլ չասեմ, որ երկու գործի մեջ էլ «ասաց» բառը կա  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (19.02.2014), Աթեիստ (15.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.02.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

մի հատ հարց ունեմ… պարտադիր ա՞ կարդանք որ քննարկենք…

----------

Alphaone (19.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

Մեկը նստել, լրիվ դասական հեքիաթ է գրել, ուրախացա: Ապրի էդ մեկը  :Kiss: 
Վերջին տարբերակի մասին էր խոսքը:

Ի դեպ, «ծնծղա» բառը չգիտեի, լրիվ նորություն էր ինձ համար: Նոր բառ իմացա:

----------

Smokie (15.02.2014), Աթեիստ (15.02.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Եվս մի անգամ համոզվում եմ, որ ակումբցիները «կոլեկտիվ անգիտակցական» ունեն. գրելիս նմանատիպ գաղափարներ են գալիս:
> «Մարսի թուզն» ու «Հողը» իրար ահագին նման են: Սյուժեով, շարադրանքով, էմոցիաներով: Մեջն էլ՝ նույն մրգի պրոբլեմը. ամենալավ մրգերը Երկրի վրա են, թուզ լինի, տանձ, թե խնձոր 
> Էլ չասեմ, որ երկու գործի մեջ էլ «ասաց» բառը կա


Մրգերը նկատել էի, բայց մտածեցի պատահականություն կարող է լինել  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Մրգերը նկատել էի, բայց մտածեցի պատահականություն կարող է լինել


Բա «ասաց»-ը ոնց էիր մենակ մեկում նկատել.




> - Բայց Երկրագնդի վրա էլ մարդ չկա,- ասաց Մարին:


Բա Երկրից գնալը, բա հայերը:
Հետաքրքիր զուգադիպություններ են:

----------

Alphaone (19.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.02.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Երևի անպայման ուզում էի կեղտ բռնած լինեի  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Խայտառակություն, պարզվեց, «ասաց» բառը բոլոր տարբերակների մեջ էլ կա, իսկ «ասեց»-ը ընդամենը մեկ անգամ է հայտնվում՝ 5-րդ տարբերակի մեջ, «ասաց»-ի հետ մեկտեղ:

Վերջ, իմ ֆորումային հեղինակությունը վերջնականապես 0-ի հավասարվեց, Հողի հեղինակից ևս մեկ անգամ ներողություն  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (19.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

Կակաչներն էլ կարդացի: Լավն էր: Հեմինգուեյի ոճն էլ՝ ահագին նման:
Շարադրանքի մեջ ինձ մի քիչ խանգարող բաներ կային, բայց էդ էլ երևի ինձնից կլինի: Կամ Հեմինգուեյից  :Jpit: 

Մնացածը՝ հետո:
Գնամ քնեմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

իմ համար քննարկելը շատ բարդ ա…

----------


## Smokie

«Գրիմ եղբայրների» հեքիաթն իրոք շատ լավն էր ու հենց իրենց ոճն էր :Smile:  Սիրեցի, կեցցե հեղինակը :Good:  Մենակ արքայադստեր բուժումն էր պակասում: չնայած այդ պահը ինքնըստինքյան պարզ է, բայց դե չկար, ոմանց մոտ հարցեր կառաջանան: :Pardon:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Պոզ*
Էս հո լրիվ Պալանիկն էր, շատ էլ որ իրա գործերից ոչ մի բան չեմ կարդացել  :Jpit:  Էս ո՞վ ա սենց լավ նմանակել: Եթե մրցույթի մնացած գործերն էլ սենց լինեն, քվեարկելը շատ բարդ գործ ա լինելու:
Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին, իրա շնորհիվ ես հասկացա, որ Պալանիկ չեմ ուզում կարդալ, հեչ իմը չի: Բայց մեկ ա չեմ կարա ժխտեմ, որ հզոր գործ ա արել: Նենց որ կքվեարկեմ:

----------

Alphaone (19.02.2014), Ուլուանա (17.03.2014)

----------


## Այբ

Ինչ լավ է, որ ես մրցույթին չեմ մասնակցում, առանց լարվածության կարդում եմ քննարկումները: :LOL:

----------


## Արէա

Շատ լավ մրցույթ էր: Շնորհակալություն հեղինակներին:

Քվեարկում եմ հետևյալ տարբերակների օգտին.

*Տարբերակ 1. Պոզ*

*Տարբերակ 3. Մարսի թուզը*

*Տարբերակ 7. Հողը*

Երեքն էլ շատ եմ հավանել:

Շնորհակալություն:

----------

Alphaone (19.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Անեկդոտ Ա-ԼՅԱ Պալանիկ*
Անկապ էր: Սկզբում որ տեսա վերնագիրը, ասեցի՝ կա-չկա, սա հաղթելու ա: Ակումբցիները սիրում են հումոր: Իհարկե, գնահատելի ա հեղինակի փորձը, որ վերցրել ա ոճ ու անեկդոտ, միացրել ա իրար, բայց ըստ էության մրցույթի պահանջը դա չէր: Ու ընդհանրապես, անկապ բան ա ստացվել: Սորի հեղինակ, էս մեկի օգտին չեմ քվեարկելու:

----------

Աթեիստ (15.02.2014), Այբ (15.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (15.02.2014)

----------


## Նարե91

Նենց էի սպասում, որ մեկը Կաֆկա նմանակած կլինի… 
Ափսոս :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ լավ մրցույթ էր: Շնորհակալություն հեղինակներին:
> 
> Քվեարկում եմ հետևյալ տարբերակների օգտին.
> 
> *Տարբերակ 1. Պոզ*
> 
> *Տարբերակ 3. Մարսի թուզը*
> 
> *Տարբերակ 7. Հողը*
> ...


Արէա, իսկ ավելի մանրամա՞սն  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մարի ջան, մեկ էլ մի բան էլի... էդ ձյաձի անունը Էռնեստ ա, Էռ-նեստ, ոչ թե Էռնստ: Ուղղի էլի, աչք ա քոռացնում  :Sad:

----------


## Smokie

Էս մրցույթի պատմվածքները էնքան էլ չեն տպավորվում, առանձնապես բան չեն ասում: Մրցույթի նպատակը նմանակումն էր, նշված հեղինակների ոճով գրելը ու եթե ընթերցողը ծանոթ չի էդ ոճին, պատմվածքներից քիչ բան կհասկանա ոնց տեսնում եմ: :Xeloq: 




> *Տարբերակ 3. Մարսի թուզը   *


Լավ էր նկարագրած, հետաքրքիր էր պատմում: Բայց վերջին մասը ինձ հանելուկային թվաց, մի տեսակ չհասկացա թուզի ծառը նկարա՞ծ էր :Think:  թե՞ ամեն մարդ պետք ա իր ձևով հասկանա ավարտը :Dntknw:  Ընդհանրապես ֆանտաստիկան, խորհրդավորությունը պատմվածքից անբաժան էին:




> *Տարբերակ 9. Մեծ փոփոխություն*


 Էս պատմվածքը որ ընդհանրապես տարօրինակություն էր: Խորհրդավոր խոսքերով՝ պատասխաններով: Էլ չեմ խոսում վերջին պահի մասին, որ տղան կերպարանափոխվում ա: Ու ընդհանրապես էստեղ ինչ-որ կին կար, որին տղան սպառնում էր սպանել, ի՞նքը ինչ կապ ուներ: Էս էլ էր ֆենթեզի, բայց էս մեկը չհավանեցի էդքան: Հնարավորինս փորձեցի հասկանալ, բայց հանելուկները շատ էին ըստ իս: «Կակաչներ»ն էլ էին խորհրդավոր խոսքերով ու պատասխաններով, բայց էդ մեկը լավն էր: Ակնհայտ երևում ա, որ դա Հեմինգուեյի ոճն ա, կամ որ ակումբցիների մոտ հենց է՛դ Հեմինգուեյն ա տպավորվել, կամ էլ երկու Հեմինգույներն էլ մի ակումբցի ա գրել ամենայն հավանականությամբ :Jpit:  Երեք փորձից գուշակեք թե ո՞վ :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Մեծ փոփոխություն*
Շա՜տ լավն էր: Սա էլ լրիվ Հեմինգուեյ էր, ապրի հեղինակը: Մենակ «նա» բառով ծնգել էր արել: Հայերենում կարելի ա դերանունները բաց թողնել, էդպես տեքստն ավելի սահուն ա դառնում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս պատմվածքը որ ընդհանրապես տարօրինակություն էր: Խորհրդավոր խոսքերով՝ պատասխաններով: Էլ չեմ խոսում վերջին պահի մասին, որ տղան կերպարանափոխվում ա: Ու ընդհանրապես էստեղ ինչ-որ կին կար, որին տղան սպառնում էր սպանել, ի՞նքը ինչ կապ ուներ: Էս էլ էր ֆենթեզի, բայց էս մեկը չհավանեցի էդքան: Հնարավորինս փորձեցի հասկանալ, բայց հանելուկները շատ էին ըստ իս: «Կակաչներ»ն էլ էին խորհրդավոր խոսքերով ու պատասխաններով, բայց էդ մեկը լավն էր: Ակնհայտ երևում ա, որ դա Հեմինգուեյի ոճն ա, կամ որ ակումբցիների մոտ հենց է՛դ Հեմինգուեյն ա տպավորվել, կամ էլ երկու Հեմինգույներն էլ մի ակումբցի ա գրել ամենայն հավանականությամբ Երեք փորձից գուշակեք թե ո՞վ


Սմոք ջան, էս լրիվ Հեմինգուեյի կայֆն ա, որ եթե ուշադիր չես կարդում, բան չես ջոկում: Հենցընենց դատարկ խոսակցություն ա թվում, բայց տակը լիքը բան կա: Թող ինձ ների հեղինակը, եթե սխալ եմ հասկացել, բայց աղջիկը տղայի ընկերուհին ա ու տղային դավաճանել ա մի կնոջ հետ: Տղան էլ դա ծանր ա տանում, չի կարողանում ների: Իսկ փոփոխությունն էն իմաստով ա, որ աղջկանից բաժանվելուց հետո ինքը փոխվում ա: Չգիտեմ, ես որ սենց եմ հասկացել:

Աաաա՜, վերջին մասը նոր տեսա  :LOL:  Սմոք ջան, էդքան խելքս չեմ թռցրել, որ Հեմինգուեյով մասնակցեմ էս մրցույթին, որ միանգամից սաղ ջոկեն: Ես նախորդ մրցույթներին արդեն Հեմինգուեյով մասնակցել եմ, հերիք ա:

----------


## Այբ

Քննարկումները ինչի՞ է էսքան պասիվ: :Sad:

----------


## Այբ

Դասախոսներիցս մեկը ասում էր. «Ինչ կարդում եք՝ պրոբլեմ գտեք մեջը: Ի՞նչ պրոբլեմը, խնդիր է առաջ քաշում հեղինակը տվյալ գործի մեջ»: Հիմա հերթով կարդամ (չնայած մի քանի գործ արդեն կարդացել եմ) ու պրոբլեմները գտենմ: :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Կակաչներ*
Էս էլ հո լրիվ Հեմինգուեյ ա  :Love:  Ապրի հեղինակը: Նենց մի քիչ նման էր «Մեծ փոփոխությանը», բայց ավելի լավն էր:

----------

Smokie (15.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Հողը*
Գրողը տանի, Ռիփ, էս էլ հո դու ես  :Jpit:  Ես քո հայերենը ոչ մի բանի հետ չեմ խառնի: Լավ, սպասի մինչև վերջ կարդամ:

Թարմացում: Էս էլ էր լավը  :Smile:  Բրեդբերիոտ, նոստալգիկ: Ռիփին էլ վերջերս տարել են բնապահպանական թեմաները  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Մարսի թուզը*
Էս էլ էր լավը, լրիվ բրեդբերիական նոստալգիա  :Love:  

Բայց խոխմ ա, նմանակված հեղինակների զույգերով եմ կարդում, ուրեմն երկու Բրեդբերիներն են իրար նման, երկու Հեմինգուեյներն ու երկու Պալանիկները: Նենց որ կարծում եմ ստեղ էնքան կոլեկտիվ անգիտակցականի հարց չի, ինչքան ընտրված հեղինակին լավ ընկալելու արդյունք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Վրեժը*
Սմոքը ճիշտ ա ասում, «Չինովնիկի մահն» ա հիշեցնում: Էլի լավն էր, բայց մինչև հիմա կարդացածներիս մի քիչ զիջում էր: Լեզուն մի քիչ արհեստական էր: Կամ ակումբցի չի գրողը, կամ ակումբցիներից մեկը որոշել ա մի լա՜վ թաքնվել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Հովսեփի ծնունդը*
Էս էլ էր թույլ: Բայց ասում եմ՝ կարո՞ղ ա նրանից են Չեխովները թույլ, որ Չեխովն ինքը Բրեդբերիի, Պալանիկի ու Հեմինգուեյի համեմատ թույլ գրող ա  :Jpit:  Հա, թույլ ասելով նկատի ունեմ ընդհանուր ֆոնի վրա թույլ: Թե չէ հաստատ թափելու բան չի:

Էդ գավակ բառը բայց ներվերիս վրա ազդեց:

----------


## Շինարար

Քվեարկել եմ Պոզի, Վրեժի, Մեծ փոփոխության օգտին: Չնայած Մեծ փոփոխութունն ավելի շատ ինձ դեպի Սարոյան տարավ, կներեք` եթե սխալվում եմ:

Հ. Գ. Պոզը երևի Ռայադե՞րն ա գրել:

----------


## Smokie

> Սմոք ջան, էս լրիվ Հեմինգուեյի կայֆն ա, որ եթե ուշադիր չես կարդում, բան չես ջոկում: Հենցընենց դատարկ խոսակցություն ա թվում, բայց տակը լիքը բան կա: *Թող ինձ ների հեղինակը, եթե սխալ եմ հասկացել, բայց աղջիկը տղայի ընկերուհին ա ու տղային դավաճանել ա մի կնոջ հետ:* Տղան էլ դա ծանր ա տանում, չի կարողանում ների: Իսկ փոփոխությունն էն իմաստով ա, որ աղջկանից բաժանվելուց հետո ինքը փոխվում ա: Չգիտեմ, ես որ սենց եմ հասկացել:
> 
> Աաաա՜, վերջին մասը նոր տեսա  Սմոք ջան, էդքան խելքս չեմ թռցրել, որ Հեմինգուեյով մասնակցեմ էս մրցույթին, որ միանգամից սաղ ջոկեն: Ես նախորդ մրցույթներին արդեն Հեմինգուեյով մասնակցել եմ, հերիք ա:



Ես ուղղակի չէի կարում, ավելի ճիշտ չէի ուզու՛մ հավատայի, որ աղջիկն էդպիսի բան ա արել :Jpit:  

Ուշադիրի պահով, ասեմ, որ աշխատել եմ հնարավորինս կենտրոնանալ, իսկ երկրորդ անգամ էդ խոսքերը ու կենտրոնանալու կրկնելու հավես չունեի :Jpit: 

 Իսկ վերջին գրածիդ պահով ասեմ` կապրենք կտեսնենք :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Պոզը երևի Ռայադե՞րն ա գրել:


Վայ, ինքն էլ՝ արգելափակված  :Unsure:

----------


## Վոլտերա

1. *Պոզը*
Շատ լավ նմանակում է, ու բացի այդ որպես առանձին պատմվածք` հզոր է: Ոնց որ հենց Պալանիկն ուղարկած լինի: Հեղինակն ամբողջությամբ մտել է ոճի մեջ: Ամենահաջողված գործերից է, եթե ոչ միակը:

2.*Վրեժը*
Որպես պատմվածք վատը չէր, որպես Չեխովյան նմանակում` շատ թույլ էր ու թխած: Ախր պետք էր ոճը նմանակել, ոչ թե սյուժեն: Հետո որպես Չեխովի նմանակում նաև պրիմիտիվ էր: Չեխովի Չինովնիկի մահն ի դեպ էդքան էլ խաղուպար գործ չէ, ինչքան թվում է: Էնտեղ լրիվ ուրիշ բովանդակություն կա: Ու համ էլ ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ, եթե իրոք ինքը հաղթած չլիներ: Թե չէ սենց ամեն ինչ հենց սկսզբից պարզ էր: Պետք է մի քիչ ընթերցողին ձեռ առնել, էշի տեղ դնել: Լավ իմաստով:

3. *Մարսի թուզը*
Էս էլ հո լրիվ Բրեդբերի էր` համարյա անթերի նմանակմամբ: Ու համ էլ որպես առանձին պատմվածք շատ քաղցր էր ու զգացմունքային: Շարադրանքը համարյա գագաթնակետին էր հասել: Սիրեցի իրեն  :Love: 

4. *Կակաչներ*
Չէ էլի, Հեմինգուեյը իմը չի, ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում հետն ընտելանալ: Երևի հա, նմանակումը լավ էր ստացվել, բայց ոչ մի կերպ չկպավ ինձ, ոնց որ Հեմինգուեյը չի կպնում:  :Think: 

5.*Անիծյալը*
 Պո չէր: Ախր ամեն մի մութ ու արյունոտ գործ Պո չի կարող լինել: Ռուֆը ճիշտ է ասում` ինքն էդքան կարճ ու կոնկրետ չի շարադրում: Որպես առանձին գործ ի դեպ լավն էր: Բայց լիքը անհարթ մասեր կային, ու անմշակ էր:

6. *Հովսեփի ծնունդը*
Որպես Չեխովի էն թույլ գործերի նմանակում ստացված էր: 

7.*Հողը*
Բայց դե էն առաջինը որպես նմանակում ավելի հաջող էր: Սա որպես առանձին պատմվածք էր շատ ուժեղ: Նմանակումը թույլ էր: 

8. *Անեկդոտ ալյա Պալանիկ*
Էս ավելի շատ հայկական միջին  մակարդակի հումորներից էր: Պալանիկի համեմատ բավականին ցածր էր:

9. *Մեծ փոփոխություն*
Մի քիչ Սարոյանական բան կար մեջը: Բայց Հեմինգուեյ էր: Նմանակումը լրիվ ստացված էր: Դե էլ չասեմ, որ առանձնապես չգրավեց, նմանակվողի պատճառով, ոչ թե նմանակողի:

10. *Կախարդական ծնծղաները*
Չնայած որ Գրիմ եղբայրներ շատ շուտ եմ կարդացել ու առանձնապես չեն տպավորվել, էս շատ սիրուն հեքիաթ էր  :Love:  ի դեպ հեղինակը ոնց որ պրոֆեսիոնալ հեքիաթասաց լինի, շատ հաջող տեխնիկա ու շարադրանք ունի: Մրցույթի ամենատարբերվող գործն էր:

----------

E-la Via (17.02.2014), ivy (15.02.2014), Smokie (15.02.2014), Աթեիստ (15.02.2014), Արէա (15.02.2014), Գրող (17.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (15.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

Պոզի մեջ բառերի խաղն էր հետաքրքիր արևելահայերենից արևմտահայերեն՝ էդ պոզիկ-bozig-ը:
Համ էլ մի ձև լցված էր, ահագին հերոսներ կային մեջը էդ պստիկ պատմվածքի համար:
Շարադրանքը Պալանիկի ոճին լավ նման էր, մենակ թե Պալանիկը դժվար թե սենց հստակ սյուժետային գիծ տաներ (նենց էլ մի Պալանիկի մասնագետ եմ  :Jpit: ), բայց դե մեկ ա հավես էր գրված:

----------

Արէա (15.02.2014), Վոլտերա (15.02.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Պոզի մեջ բառերի խաղն էր հետաքրքիր արևելահայերենից արևմտահայերեն՝ էդ պոզիկ-bozig-ը:
> Համ էլ մի ձև լցված էր, ահագին հերոսներ կային մեջը էդ պստիկ պատմվածքի համար:
> Շարադրանքը Պալանիկի ոճին լավ նման էր, մենակ թե Պալանիկը դժվար թե սենց հստակ սյուժետային գիծ տաներ (նենց էլ մի Պալանիկի մասնագետ եմ ), բայց դե մեկ ա հավես էր գրված:


Շունչ կա մեջը, ինչքան էլ փորձես նմանակել, եթե էդ շունչը չունես ինքդ, չես կարող հասնել: Ով էլ լինի հեղինակը, շատ տաղանդավոր ա, կեցցե: Ես էլ առանձնապես Պալանիկի մասնագետ չեմ, բայց երևի դառնամ. ձգեց ինձ դեպի իրան:

----------

Արէա (15.02.2014), Վոլտերա (15.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Շունչ կա մեջը, ինչքան էլ փորձես նմանակել, եթե էդ շունչը չունես ինքդ, չես կարող հասնել: Ով էլ լինի հեղինակը, շատ տաղանդավոր ա, կեցցե: Ես էլ առանձնապես Պալանիկի մասնագետ չեմ, բայց երևի դառնամ. ձգեց ինձ դեպի իրան:


Կարող ա քեզ դեպի հեղինակը ձգեց, ոչ թե դեպի Պալանիկը  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (19.02.2014), Jarre (16.02.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

Մեկ էլ ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ ամենահաջողված մրցույթներից մեկն ա, ով էլ հաղթի, ահագին լավ որակի մեջից ա հաղթելու, էդ ահագին բան ա:

----------

Alphaone (19.02.2014), ivy (15.02.2014), Արէա (15.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (15.02.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Կարող ա քեզ դեպի հեղինակը ձգեց, ոչ թե դեպի Պալանիկը


Նաև, բայց եթե Ռայադերն ա, իր գրելը ես շուտվանից եմ սիրում:

----------


## ivy

> Մեկ էլ ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ ամենահաջողված մրցույթներից մեկն ա, ով էլ հաղթի, ահագին լավ որակի մեջից ա հաղթելու, էդ ահագին բան ա:


Հա, ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ շատ հաջող մրցույթ է. ճիշտն ասած նմանակման դեպքում էսքան լավ գործեր չէի սպասում: Անակնկալ էր:
Մենակ էն է վատ, որ դեռ քչերն են կարդում, կարծիք թողնում, հուսով եմ աշխատանքային օրերին կշատանան:

----------

Արէա (15.02.2014), Շինարար (15.02.2014)

----------


## Արէա

Ներողություն եմ խնդրում կարճ գրելու համար: Ժամանակ ընդհանրապես չունեմ: Փորձեմ ընդհանուր, մի երկու բառով կարծիքս հայտնել տարբերակների վերաբերյալ:

*Տարբերակ 10. Կախարդական ծնծղաները*

Շատերին դուր ա եկել էս տարբերակը, բայց միակն էր, որ մինև վերջ չկարողացա կարդալ, ձանձրացա:
Կամ ես եմ հետ վարժվել հեքիաթ կարդալուց, կամ իրոք բավականին վարժ չէր գրված:
Վերջիվերջո միայն հեքիաթ գրելու փաստը բավարար չի Գրիմ եղբայրներին նմանակած լինելու համար:


*Տարբերակ 9. Մեծ փոփոխություն*

Միայն երկխոսությունից բաղկացած տեքստը նույնքան դժվար է կարդացվում ու ընկալվում ինչքան առանց երկխոսությունների, առանց պարբերությունների միապաղաղ երկար տեքստը, իսկ երբ խոսակցության հիմնական մասը ոչնչի մասին է, ու երբ կեսերից մեկումեջ մատներդ պիտի ծալես-բացես հասկանալու համար թե ով է էս պահին խոսում, ընկալելը կրկնակի դժվարանում է, իսկ երբ էս ամենի հետ մեկտեղ նաև պիտի փորձես կռահել թե վերջիվերջո ինչի մասին էին խոսում, արդեն սա չափից դուրս է:


*Տարբերակ 8. Անեկդոտ Ա-ԼՅԱ ՊԱԼԱՆԻԿ*

Առանձնապես ասելու բան չկա: Հա մեկումեջ հեղինակի հումորի զգացումը երևում ա տողերի արանքից, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ ոչնչի մասին անիմաստ պատմություն էր էլի:


*Տարբերակ 7. Հողը*

Լավն էր:
Բրեդբերիին բավականին նման ա:
Թեման՝ հետաքրքրիր, շարադրանքն էլ թեթև ու կլանող:


*Տարբերակ 6. Հովսեփի ծնունդը*

Չգիտեմ Չեխովն իրո՞ք սենց պրիմիտիվ բաների մասին, ու սենց աղքատիկ ա գրում, չեմ կարդացել, բայց ֆեյսբուքում լիքը էջեր կան, որտեղ օրեկան մի տաս հատ սենց պատմություններ են դնում: Սա պատմվածք չի:


*Տարբերակ 5. Անիծյալը*

Ինձ, որ թեման դուր չի գալիս, սկսում եմ չընկալել պատմվածքի արժանիքները:
Չեմ սիրում սենց գործեր:


*Տարբերակ 4. Կակաչներ*

Վերջի տողը լավն ա: Բայց միայն վերջինը: Առանց դրա ձանձրալի, առօրեական պատմություն ա: Վերջի տողը ստիպում ա մի անգամ էլ մտովի նորից անցնել պատմվածքի վրայով, սկզբից մինչև վերջ, էս անգամ արդեն ուրիշ կերպ, քան մինչև էդ տողը կարդալն էր:
Երևի հեղինակը հենց էս էֆեկտն էլ ուզեցել ա ստանալ:
Ամեն դեպքում մի առանձնակի գեղեցիկ ու ուժեղ գործ չէր:


*Տարբերակ 3. Մարսի թուզը*

Հետաքրքիր ու գեղեցիկ էր գրված:
Չնայած հեղինակին մի ինչ-որ բան խանգարում է լիարժեք ու արժանահավատ գիտաֆանտաստիկա գրելուն, որոշ դրվագներ բավականին թույլ ու անհամոզիչ էն. երկրի "պայթելը", մարսի եղանակի ճշտումը ))) 
Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ լավն էր:


*Տարբերակ 2. Վրեժը* 

Ոչ մի կերպ չեմ ուզում հավատալ որ Չեխովը էս կարգի թեմաներով ու կաղապարով ա գրում: Հնարավոր չի էլի:
Ապուշը դու ես: Բաժակը խփեց գլխին: Կինը խաբեց: Բզնունի: Սասունցի: Խառը ժամանակներ՝ քայլում է, նայեց, չի արձագանքում ...
Լավագույն դեպքում կարելի ա համարել սովետական ավանդույթներով գրված վատ որակի պիեսի համառոտագրություն:
Բայց Չեխո՞վ: դժվար:


*Տարբերակ 1. Պոզ*

Լավն ա: Առանձնապես որևէ բանի մասին չի պատմվածքը, բայց բավականին վարպետորեն ա գրված:

Երբ Հարի Դիքսը մատները տանում է պահածոյի մեջ ու դուրս հանածը թափով մտցնում մինչև կոկորդը, օդը քարանում է: 
Երբ Հարի Դիքսը թքից փայլող մատները նորից խցկում է մետաղյա ամանի խորքը ու մսոտ տարթի նոր շերտ հանում, գարշահոտը երկինք է հասնում: 
Երբ Հարի Դիքսը լեզվի ծայրով լպստում է ամանի շուրջ լղոզվածը՝ միաժամանակ սրբելով մատները փորի ծալքերի արանքում, ամեն ինչ իր տեղն է ընկնում:
Հարի Դիքսի մայրիկը: 
Այս նախադասությունն արդեն իսկ լավ է, բայց դեռ շարունակություն էլ ունի: 

Ստեղից կարելի էր էլ չշարունակել ու միանգամից քվեարկել )))

----------

E-la Via (17.02.2014), ivy (15.02.2014), Smokie (17.02.2014), Աթեիստ (15.02.2014), Գրող (17.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (15.02.2014), Վոլտերա (15.02.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես կարծիք հայտնելուց լավ չեմ, բայց Պո-ն մենակ սցենարով էր մոտ, շարադրանքը նման չէր։
Բրեդբերիները երկուսն էլ լավն էին։
Պոզն էլ շատ լավն էր, չնայած Պալանիկին ծանոթ չեմ ։)

Անեկդոտ Ա-ԼՅԱ Պալանիկ -ի հեղինակը գոնե բաց գրել էր, որ անեկդոտ ա, Հովսեփի ծնունդն էլի անեկդոտ ա, կարգին հաղորդումն էլ հասցրել էր էկրանավորել։

Հեքիաթը լավն էր, բայց չգիտեմ ինչ պակասում էր։




> 10. *Կախարդական ծնծղաները* 
> ... Ես սպասում էի, որ վերջում Ավոն սուլթանի աղջկա հետ կպսակվի, երկնքից երեք խնձոր կընկնի, էն էլ Ավոն ընդամենը ազատությունը հետ ստացավ: ...


Ինձ սկսում ա թվալ, որ էս հատված ավելի ուշ ա ավելացվել ։)




> Տղան զարթնեց սուլթանի պալատում: Մինարեթի հետևից արևը ծագում էր, իսկ սուլթանի աղջիկն ամբողջությամբ ապաքինված էր: Սուլթանն աշխարհով մեկ եղավ ու աղջկան կնության տվեց Ավոյին, նրանք երջանիկ ապրեցին մինչև իրենց կյանքի վերջ, և այս տարօրինակ պատմությունը մոռացվեց: Հիշվում են միայն հետագա տարիներին նրա դարբնոցում պատրաստված ծնծաղները, որոնք առ այսօր էլ աշխարհում լավագույնն են համարվում:

----------

ivy (15.02.2014), Smokie (15.02.2014), Արէա (15.02.2014), Գրող (17.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (15.02.2014), Վոլտերա (15.02.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Վայ, ես էդ չէի տեսել, իմ կարդալուց «Հիմա ազատ ես»-ով էր ավարտվում  :Jpit: 

Բայց ամեն դեպքում ճիշտ արեցի, որ էս տարբերակի օգտին քվեարկեցի  :Smile:

----------

Smokie (15.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

Էս հեքիաթը կարո՞ղ ա դեռ գրվելու պրոցեսում ա. համ ուշ հայտնվեց, համ էլ նոր պարբերություն ա ավելացվել  :Think: 
Բայց երևի ամեն դեպքում քվեարկեմ իր օգտին: Դեռ մտածում եմ:

----------


## Smokie

> *Տարբերակ 1.  Պոզ*


Ակումբում ոնց էլ լինի շատ եմ լսել Պալանիկի ոճի մասին :Smile:  Բազմիցս ասել եմ, որ չեմ սիրում նմա՛ն սիրային տեսարանների մասին կարդալ, (ինչպես նաև այստեղ չեղած դաժան, արյունալի տեսարանների) բայց կարդացի մինչև վերջ ու անկեղծ ասած տհաճության զգացումը այդ աստիճանի մեծ չէր, որքան էլ տարօրինակ լինի, ավարտը դուրս եկավ, խորիմաստ էր, շատ անսպասելի ու հետաքրքիր: Մի խոսքով չզզվեցի էս պատմվածքից, դա արդեն լավ ա :Jpit:  Ոնց էլ լինի չափը չէր անցել:

Ասում եք Ռայադեռն ա՞ գրել: Շա՜տ հնարավոր ա: :Jpit:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ակումբում ոնց էլ լինի շատ եմ լսել Պալանիկի ոճի մասին Բազմիցս ասել եմ, որ չեմ սիրում նմա՛ն սիրային տեսարանների մասին կարդալ, (ինչպես նաև այստեղ չեղած դաժան, արյունալի տեսարանների) բայց կարդացի մինչև վերջ ու անկեղծ ասած տհաճության զգացումը այդ աստիճանի մեծ չէր, որքան էլ տարօրինակ լինի, ավարտը դուրս եկավ, խորիմաստ էր, շատ անսպասելի ու հետաքրքիր: Մի խոսքով չզզվեցի էս պատմվածքից, դա արդեն լավ ա Ոնց էլ լինի չափը չէր անցել:
> 
> *Ասում եք Ռայադեռն ա՞ գրել: Շա՜տ հնարավոր ա:*


Չեմ հավատա ։)

----------

Շինարար (15.02.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Չեմ հավատա ։)


Հա,Ռայադերը դժվար մրցույթի մասնակցեր, նախ և առաջ: Ես արդեն թազա կասկածյալ ունեմ, առայժմ չի խոստովանում :Jpit:

----------


## Smokie

> Չեմ հավատա ։)


Հնարավոր ա և ճիշտ ես, ուղղակի Սոֆը ոնց որ հեռու չի նման մանրակրկիտ սրային նկրագրություններից: Կապրենք կտեսնենք :Jpit:

----------


## Smokie

> *Տարբերակ 7. Հողը*


Ու՜խ, այ պատմություն եմ ասել :Love:  Շատ հավանեցի, ոնց որ <Մարսիթուզ>իշաունակությունը լիներ, եթե չհաշվենք, որ առաջինում երկիրը այվում ա:Ու էդ շարունակությունը եսկոչեցի <Վերադարձ>, հոգու խորքումվտահ էի, որ կվերադանային Երկիր ու մնացի նույն համոզմունքին :Yes:  Շատ լավ էր ներկայացված,ապրի հեղինակը:

<Մարսի թուզ>-ը կարծում եմ Ալֆան գրած կլինի: 

Լավ, եկավ քվեարկելու ժամանակը :Smile:

----------


## Smokie

> 2. *Վրեժը* Չգիտես ինչի մինչև վերջ մտածում էի, թե Սարոյանն է նմանակված,


Չգիտեմ ինչի, ես էլ: :Xeloq: 





> 10. *Կախարդական ծնծղաները* Մենակ թե վերջը մի փոքր անհասկանալի էր, սուլթանի աղջիկն ի՞նչ եղավ: Ես սպասում էի, որ վերջում Ավոն սուլթանի աղջկա հետ կպսակվի, երկնքից երեք խնձոր կընկնի, էն էլ Ավոն ընդամենը ազատությունը հետ ստացավ: Բայց միևնույնն է, սրա օգտին էլ եմ հաստատ քվեարկելու:


Ոտից գլուխ համաձայն եմ :Yes:

----------


## Smokie

> *Տարբերակ 9. Մեծ փոփոխություն*
> 
> Միայն երկխոսությունից բաղկացած տեքստը նույնքան դժվար է կարդացվում ու ընկալվում ինչքան առանց երկխոսությունների, առանց պարբերությունների միապաղաղ երկար տեքստը, իսկ երբ խոսակցության հիմնական մասը ոչնչի մասին է, ու երբ կեսերից մեկումեջ մատներդ պիտի ծալես-բացես հասկանալու համար թե ով է էս պահին խոսում, ընկալելը կրկնակի դժվարանում է, իսկ երբ էս ամենի հետ մեկտեղ նաև պիտի փորձես կռահել թե վերջիվերջո ինչի մասին էին խոսում, արդեն սա չափից դուրս է:


Հարգանքներով սեղմում եմ ձեռքդ Արէա ջան :Friends:  Սկզբից մինչև վերջ ասեցիր էն, ինչ ես էի մտածում :Jpit:

----------


## Պիրիտ

Քվեարկելիս շատ չեմ խորացել, քվեարկել եմ ամենահամով տարբերակի` պոզի օգտին: Բոլոր պատմվածքները արագ եմ կարդացել, մեծ մասը կեսից ձանձրացել ու թողել եմ, չէին կպնում: Մարսի թուզն ու հողը մեղավոր չեն, ուղղակի Բրեդբերիին ու իրա ոճը տենց էլ չսովորեցի մարսել: Անեկդոտը ժպտցրեց: Ամպի չափ շնորհակալություն բոլոր գրողներին, նմանակելը դժվար ու անշնորհակալ գործա, ոչ բոլորն են համարձակություն ունենում:

----------

Վոլտերա (16.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս ինչ տխուր ա  :Sad:  Ուրիշ մրցույթների ժամանակ որ սենց ժամերով չեմ մտնում, պոպկոռնը պատրաստում, սուրճը դնում, ոտը ոտիս գցում, նոր եմ կոմպը միացնում, որ հավեսով մի հինգ-տասը էջ քննարկում կարդամ: Իսկ էս անգամ ընդամենը մի քանի գրառում ա ավելացել  :Sad:  Տխուր ա:



> Քվեարկել եմ Պոզի, Վրեժի, Մեծ փոփոխության օգտին: Չնայած Մեծ փոփոխութունն ավելի շատ ինձ դեպի Սարոյան տարավ, կներեք` եթե սխալվում եմ:
> 
> Հ. Գ. Պոզը երևի Ռայադե՞րն ա գրել:


Շին, Վրեժի համար բացատրություն եմ պահանջում  :Jpit: 
Իսկ Մեծ փոփոխությունն ահավոր Հեմինգուեյ ա, դրանից ավելի Հեմինգուեյ լինել ուղղակի չէր կարող: 




> Հա, ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ շատ հաջող մրցույթ է. ճիշտն ասած նմանակման դեպքում էսքան լավ գործեր չէի սպասում: Անակնկալ էր:
> Մենակ էն է վատ, որ դեռ քչերն են կարդում, կարծիք թողնում, հուսով եմ աշխատանքային օրերին կշատանան:


Ըհը, իրոք հաջող մրցույթ ա: Նենց ոչ մի պատահական, մրցույթի հետ կապ չունեցող գործ չկա: Իսկապես ափսոս ա, որ սենց պասիվ ա ընթանում: Չուկն ընդհանրապես ինչու՞ ա բաները հանել  :Sad: 




> p=2464846&viewfull=1#post2464846"]*Տարբերակ 3. Մարսի թուզը*[/URL]
> 
> Հետաքրքիր ու գեղեցիկ էր գրված:
> Չնայած հեղինակին մի ինչ-որ բան խանգարում է լիարժեք ու արժանահավատ գիտաֆանտաստիկա գրելուն, որոշ դրվագներ բավականին թույլ ու անհամոզիչ էն. երկրի "պայթելը", մարսի եղանակի ճշտումը ))) 
> Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ լավն էր:


Ասեցի՝ Արէայի գրածներից մեկին մի բան ասեմ, թող մի քիչ քննարկում ծավալվի  :Jpit:  Դե Հեմինգուեյների պահով հեչ չեմ կարա ասեմ, որտև ոնց ջոկում եմ Հեմինգուեյի ոճը հեչ իրանը չի: Բայց Բրեդբերիի պահով մի բան պիտի ասեմ: Ընդհանրապես, համաձայն եմ, որ ստեղ հեղինակն իրոք գիտաֆանտաստիկի կանոններից թռել ա. որոշ երևույթների բացատրություն չի տվել, որոշ բաներ էլ ընդհանրապես կասկածելի էին (իսկապե՞ս երկրից Մարս հասնելը 50 օր ա տևում, ինձ թվում ա անգամ լույսի արագությամբ պիտի բավական շատ տևի): Բայց էդ կողմից Բրեդբերին ինքն էլ ա տենց: Իրան շատ են քննադատել, որ սայֆայի կանոններից թռել ա, որ ինքը լուրջ սայֆայ գրող չի, լիքը տեղերում կա՛մ նորմալ բացատրություն չի տվել, կա՛մ ակնհայտորեն սխալ բաներ ա ասել: Ու հենց դրա համար Բրեդբերիին ոմանք համարում են ոչ թե սայֆայ, այլ ֆենթզի գրող: Դրա համար կարծում եմ՝ թզի հեղինակին չարժե մեղադրել մի բանում, որը Բրեդբերին ինքն էլ չի արել: Ինչևէ, սա իմ կարծիքն ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

> <Մարսի թուզ>-ը կարծում եմ Ալֆան գրած կլինի:


Չէ, Բյուրն է:
«Մեծ փոփոխությունն» էլ: Ու ի տարբերույթուն առաջինի, էս մեկն էդքան էլ լավ չի ստացվել, ինչքան էլ ասի՝ սա Հեմինգուեյ է: Չէ էլի, Հեմինգուեյ կարդալիս էնպես չի լինում, որ չհասկանաս՝ ինչը ինչոց է, ով է ում հետ խոսում: Էստեղ խոսակցության կեսից արդեն կորցնում ես թելը՝ որ մեկն է տղամարդն ասում, որ մեկը՝ կինը: Շարադրանքի խնդիր կա: Հաջող տարբերակ չի:
Իսկ «Մարսի թուզը» շատ լավն է  :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (17.02.2014), Վոլտերա (16.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, Բյուրն է:
> «Մեծ փոփոխությունն» էլ: Ու ի տարբերույթուն առաջինի, էս մեկն էդքան էլ լավ չի ստացվել, ինչքան էլ ասի՝ սա Հեմինգուեյ է: Չէ էլի, Հեմինգուեյ կարդալիս էնպես չի լինում, որ չհասկանաս՝ ինչը ինչոց է, ով է ում հետ խոսում: Էստեղ խոսակցության կեսից արդեն կորցնում ես թելը՝ որ մեկն է տղամարդն ասում, որ մեկը՝ կինը: Շարադրանքի խնդիր կա: Հաջող տարբերակ չի:
> Իսկ «Մարսի թուզը» շատ լավն է


Ռիփ, շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում ինձ նման մեծ պատվի արժանացնելու համար, բայց «Մեծ փոփոխությունը» ես չեմ:
«Մարսի թուզն» էլ ա պատիվ, բայց ոչ էդքան մեծ, բայց էլի ես չեմ:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, Վրեժի համար բացատրություն եմ պահանջում 
> Իսկ Մեծ փոփոխությունն ահավոր Հեմինգուեյ ա, դրանից ավելի Հեմինգուեյ լինել ուղղակի չէր կարող:


Բյուրս, սկսենք նրանից, որ չնայած Չեխովն իմ ամենասիրած գրողը չի, բայց ակնհայտորեն ինքն ավելի թույլ գրող չի, քան էս թեմայի ցանկացած այլ գրող: Ավելին, այն մի ձեռքի մատների վրա հաշվվող չափազանց քիչ գրողներից ա (էս ցանկում միակը), որ համաշխարհային գրականության ուղղությունն են թելադրել էդքան մեծ ընդգրկումով: Նույն Հեմինգուեյի, նույն Սարոյանի մեջ էնքաան Չեխով կա, որ էլ դու սուս: Մի քիչ շատ ես խիստ ու հավակնոտ արտահայտվել իր մասին, բեր ընդունի: Քվեարկածս գործը ակնհայտ հաջող նմանակում էր՝ ըստ իս: Էն որ երկրորդ նախադասությունից արդեն կռահում ես: Իհարկե Չեխովն ավելի խոր ա գրում, ինչպես Արեան նկատեց, բայց բեր ասենք, որ նմանակվող հեղինակներից յուրաքանչյուրն ա ավելի խոր գրում, քան էս մրցությում ներկայացված գործերը: Եթե մեր նպատակը եղել ա գերազանցել, ակնհայտորեն բոլորն էլ ձախողել են: Ինձ գործը դուր ա եկել, քվեարկել եմ: 

Գալով Մեծ փոփոխությանը՝ մեծ խնդիր չի Սարոյանին ու Հեմինգուեյին իրար խառնելը. ի վերջո, նույն դպրոցը, նույն երկիրն են ներկայացնում: Ոչ Սարոյանի, ոչ էլ Հեմինգուեյի մասնագետ չեմ, ավելին ձեզնից շատերից քիչ եմ կարդացել թե Սարոյան, թե Հեմինգուեյ, ուրեմն իմ զգացածով՝ ինձ էս գործը տարավ դեպի Սարոյան: Կարող եմ սխալված լինել: Կարող է և ոճերն եմ սխալ ընկալում: Ով իմանա՝ կարող է և իրականում հեիղնակը հենց Հեմինգուեյն է, մեկը չար կատակ է արել :Jpit:  Դե ինչ արած, ներողամիտ եղեք: :Ծաղիկ:

----------

Վոլտերա (16.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուրս, սկսենք նրանից, որ չնայած Չեխովն իմ ամենասիրած գրողը չի, բայց ակնհայտորեն ինքն ավելի թույլ գրող չի, քան էս թեմայի ցանկացած այլ գրող: Ավելին, այն մի ձեռքի մատների վրա հաշվվող չափազանց քիչ գրողներից ա (էս ցանկում միակը), որ համաշխարհային գրականության ուղղությունն են թելադրել էդքան մեծ ընդգրկումով: Նույն Հեմինգուեյի, նույն Սարոյանի մեջ էնքաան Չեխով կա, որ էլ դու սուս: Մի քիչ շատ ես խիստ ու հավակնոտ արտահայտվել իր մասին, բեր ընդունի: Քվեարկածս գործը ակնհայտ հաջող նմանակում էր՝ ըստ իս: Էն որ երկրորդ նախադասությունից արդեն կռահում ես: Իհարկե Չեխովն ավելի խոր ա գրում, ինչպես Արեան նկատեց, բայց բեր ասենք, որ նմանակվող հեղինակներից յուրաքանչյուրն ա ավելի խոր գրում, քան էս մրցությում ներկայացված գործերը: Եթե մեր նպատակը եղել ա գերազանցել, ակնհայտորեն բոլորն էլ ձախողել են: Ինձ գործը դուր ա եկել, քվեարկել եմ:


Շին, դե նենց չի, որ Չեխովը վատ գրող ա, բայց ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ, որ ինքը Հեմինգուեյի ու Բրեդբերիի համեմատ մի քիչ ավելի թույլ ա: Չգիտեմ, գուցե ճիշտ չի իրանց համեմատելը: Միևնույն ժամանակ, համաձայն եմ, որ ինքը շատ խորն ա ու համաձայն եմ, որ մրցույթի մասնակիցները բավական մակերեսային են նմանակել: Բայց ամեն դեպքում Վրեժը, իմ կարծիքով, շատ ավելի մակերեսային ա, քան մրցույթի մնացած գործերը: Ու ինչ-որ մեկը (չեմ հիշում՝ ով) շատ լավ նկատել էր, որ էստեղ ոչ միայն ոճի, այլև շատ կոնկրետ գործի սյուժեի նմանակում ա, ինչը մի քիչ ավելի ա թուլացնում գործը՝ համարյա հասցնելով անեկդոտ ա-լյա Պալանիկին: Տես, օրինակ Բրեդբերիի կամ Հեմինգուեյի մասին ասում ենք, որ լավ են նմանակած, բայց մեկը ես երկու գրողներից էլ կոնկրետ գործ չեմ կարող մտաբերել, որոնք նմանակվել են:




> Գալով Մեծ փոփոխությանը՝ մեծ խնդիր չի Սարոյանին ու Հեմինգուեյին իրար խառնելը. ի վերջո, նույն դպրոցը, նույն երկիրն են ներկայացնում: Ոչ Սարոյանի, ոչ էլ Հեմինգուեյի մասնագետ չեմ, ավելին ձեզնից շատերից քիչ եմ կարդացել թե Սարոյան, թե Հեմինգուեյ, ուրեմն իմ զգացածով՝ ինձ էս գործը տարավ դեպի Սարոյան: Կարող եմ սխալված լինել: Կարող է և ոճերն եմ սխալ ընկալում: Ով իմանա՝ կարող է և իրականում հեիղնակը հենց Հեմինգուեյն է, մեկը չար կատակ է արել Դե ինչ արած, ներողամիտ եղեք:


Կարծում եմ՝ մեծ խնդիր ա Սարոյանին ու Հեմինգուեյին իրար խառնելը, որովհետև իրանք բացարձակապես իրար նման չեն: Ընդամենը երկու ընդհանրություն ունեն. երկուսն էլ ամերիկացի են (էն էլ Սարոյանի պահով շատերը կվիճեն) ու երկուսն էլ ժամանակակիցներ են: Թե՛ իրենց գործերում շոշափած թեմաներով, թե՛ ոճով ընդհանրապես նրանք ահագին տարբերվում են իրարից: Դե էլ չասեմ, թե ոնց էին իրար միս ուտում ժամանակին: 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա չար կատակին, դժվար՝ տենց բան արած լինեն: Համենայնդեպս, ես Հեմիգուեյի տպագրված պատմվածքների մոտ կեսը կարդացել եմ, էսպիսի գործ չեմ հիշում: Գուցե վաղ գործերից ա, չգիտեմ: Ամեն դեպքում, հենց Հեմիգուեյ լինելու համար էլ էդ աստիճանի ուժեղ չի:

----------


## Շինարար

> Կարծում եմ՝ մեծ խնդիր ա Սարոյանին ու Հեմինգուեյին իրար խառնելը:


Ինչքա՞ն մեծ, Բյուր, ապրելն այլևս անիմա՞ստ է, թե՞ դեռ հույս ունենամ փրկության :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչքա՞ն մեծ, Բյուր, ապրելն այլևս անիմա՞ստ է, թե՞ դեռ հույս ունենամ փրկության


Չէ, ուղղակի էլ հետս չխոսաս  :Beee:  Ես Հեմինգուեյի թիմից եմ խաղում, իսկ Սարոյանը մեզ թշնամի ա  :LOL:

----------

Շինարար (16.02.2014)

----------


## Skeptic

Քվեարկել եմ երկու տարբերակի օգտին - "Պոզի", որը, ԻՀԿ, մրցույթի ամենաուժեղ գործն ա, ու "Հողի", որը մի տեսակ հարազատության ու նոստալգիայի զգացմունք առաջացրեց, համ էլ որպես գիտաֆանտաստիկա էր հաջողված:  :Smile: 
Հեքիաթը վատիկը չէր, բայց չձգեց:
"Մարսյան թուզն" էլ էր լավը, բայց էս դեպքում նիքնեյմս իրա սև գործն արեց.  :Pardon:  չեմ կարծում, թե երկիրը պայթեցնելու ունակ որևէ բնական երևույթ կամ ուժ գոյություն ունի, իսկ եթե նույնիսկ կա էլ, պայթյունի ալիքն էնքան հզոր կլինի, որ էդ տիեզերանավը լավագույն դեպքում մետաղի ջարդոնի կվերածի: Կամ էլ ուղղակի շատ եմ խորացել:  ::}: 

Ամեն դեպքում, շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր մասնակիցներին ու հատկապես Մարիին ( :Kiss: ) բանակային գաղջ, գորշ ու գարշելի առօրյաս լուսավորելու համար:  :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (17.02.2014), Jarre (17.02.2014), Smokie (17.02.2014), Արէա (16.02.2014), Գրող (17.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (16.02.2014), Վոլտերա (16.02.2014)

----------


## Tiger29

> *Տարբերակ 6. Հովսեփի ծնունդը*
> 
> 
> 
>             Մարին քնած էր: Մի կերպ շունչս տեղը բերեցի, հնարավորինս անձայն հանվեցի, կամաց մոտեցա, նստեցի անկողնու ծայրին, զգուշորեն բարձրացրեցի վերմակի փեշը…
> -	Արդեն գործի՞ ես գնում, ինչ է: - Նույնիսկ չբացեց էլ աչքերը: - Շուտ չէ՞: Գոնե թեյ խմիր: Սառնարանում բլիթներ կան, կեր: Քեզ պաչիկ… - ու լռեց:
>             Համարյա մեռած, վեր կացա անկողնուց և սկսեցի հագնվել… 
> 
> Նմանակում՝  Անտոն Չեխով



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYmYo...utu.be&t=5m50s

----------

Smokie (17.02.2014)

----------


## Արէա

> Ասեցի՝ Արէայի գրածներից մեկին մի բան ասեմ, թող մի քիչ քննարկում ծավալվի  Դե Հեմինգուեյների պահով հեչ չեմ կարա ասեմ, որտև ոնց ջոկում եմ Հեմինգուեյի ոճը հեչ իրանը չի: Բայց Բրեդբերիի պահով մի բան պիտի ասեմ: Ընդհանրապես, համաձայն եմ, որ ստեղ հեղինակն իրոք գիտաֆանտաստիկի կանոններից թռել ա. որոշ երևույթների բացատրություն չի տվել, որոշ բաներ էլ ընդհանրապես կասկածելի էին (իսկապե՞ս երկրից Մարս հասնելը 50 օր ա տևում, ինձ թվում ա անգամ լույսի արագությամբ պիտի բավական շատ տևի): Բայց էդ կողմից Բրեդբերին ինքն էլ ա տենց: Իրան շատ են քննադատել, որ սայֆայի կանոններից թռել ա, որ ինքը լուրջ սայֆայ գրող չի, լիքը տեղերում կա՛մ նորմալ բացատրություն չի տվել, կա՛մ ակնհայտորեն սխալ բաներ ա ասել: Ու հենց դրա համար Բրեդբերիին ոմանք համարում են ոչ թե սայֆայ, այլ ֆենթզի գրող: Դրա համար կարծում եմ՝ թզի հեղինակին չարժե մեղադրել մի բանում, որը Բրեդբերին ինքն էլ չի արել: Ինչևէ, սա իմ կարծիքն ա:


Ես համաձայն եմ որ Բրեդբերին չի խորանում մանրամասների մեջ, ավելի շատ նկարագրում ա մարդկանց գործողությունները անհավանական միջավայրում, քան հենց էդ միջավայրը, ու նենց ա անում որ իբր էդ անսովոր միջավայրը հեչ էլ անսովոր չի, ու մի եսիմ ինչ կարիք չկա դա մանրամասն նկարագրելու: 
Բայց ամեն դեպքում Բրեդբերին չէր պատմի մոլորակի հեսա-հեսա պայթելու մասին, մոլորակն ինչի՞ պիտի պայթի, դինամիտ ա, ինչ ա: Կամ, եթե ինչ-որ բնական պրոցեսներ են տեղի ունենում, էդ պայթելուց տասնյակ հազարավոր տարիներ առաջ մոլորակի վրա կյանքի գոյությունը պիտի անհնարին դարձած լիներ: Տենց չի լինում, որ հեսա մի երկու ժամից մոլորակը պայթելու ա )))
Ու մարսի եղանակի մասին էլ չէր խոսի, որովհետև ոնց որ հարցնես երկրի վրա հիմա ի՞նչ եղանակ ա )) Ճիշտ կլիներ եթե մարսի եղանակի մասին հետաքրքրվելու փոխարեն, հարցներ կայանի եղանակի մասին, կամ ինչ-որ քաղաքի, բնակավայրի անուն տար, ավելի բնական կստացվեր: Բրեդբերին տենց կաներ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես համաձայն եմ որ Բրեդբերին չի խորանում մանրամասների մեջ, ավելի շատ նկարագրում ա մարդկանց գործողությունները անհավանական միջավայրում, քան հենց էդ միջավայրը, ու նենց ա անում որ իբր էդ անսովոր միջավայրը հեչ էլ անսովոր չի, ու մի եսիմ ինչ կարիք չկա դա մանրամասն նկարագրելու: 
> Բայց ամեն դեպքում Բրեդբերին չէր պատմի մոլորակի հեսա-հեսա պայթելու մասին, մոլորակն ինչի՞ պիտի պայթի, դինամիտ ա, ինչ ա: Կամ, եթե ինչ-որ բնական պրոցեսներ են տեղի ունենում, էդ պայթելուց տասնյակ հազարավոր տարիներ առաջ մոլորակի վրա կյանքի գոյությունը պիտի անհնարին դարձած լիներ: Տենց չի լինում, որ հեսա մի երկու ժամից մոլորակը պայթելու ա )))
> Ու մարսի եղանակի մասին էլ չէր խոսի, որովհետև ոնց որ հարցնես երկրի վրա հիմա ի՞նչ եղանակ ա )) Ճիշտ կլիներ եթե մարսի եղանակի մասին հետաքրքրվելու փոխարեն, հարցներ կայանի եղանակի մասին, կամ ինչ-որ քաղաքի, բնակավայրի անուն տար, ավելի բնական կստացվեր: Բրեդբերին տենց կաներ:


Չէ, Բրեդբերին էլ ա լիքը սենց կիքսեր տվել: Էս պատմվածքը հենց «Ամբողջ ամառը մեկ օրում» գործն ա թեթևակի հիշեցնում եղանակային տեսանկյունից: Նայի, էնտեղ էլ ինքը Վեներայի եղանակից ա խոսում, ոչ մի կոնկրետ բնակավայր չի շեշտում, բայց էնտեղ անդադար անձրևներ են գալիս: Ու Բրեդբերին լիքը քննադատվել ա դրա համար:

----------

Sambitbaba (16.02.2014), Վոլտերա (16.02.2014)

----------


## Արէա

> Չէ, Բրեդբերին էլ ա լիքը սենց կիքսեր տվել: Էս պատմվածքը հենց «Ամբողջ ամառը մեկ օրում» գործն ա թեթևակի հիշեցնում եղանակային տեսանկյունից: Նայի, էնտեղ էլ ինքը Վեներայի եղանակից ա խոսում, ոչ մի կոնկրետ բնակավայր չի շեշտում, բայց էնտեղ անդադար անձրևներ են գալիս: Ու Բրեդբերին լիքը քննադատվել ա դրա համար:


Դե լավ, երևի )
Ես հավանել եմ էս պատմվածքը, ուղղակի էդ կտորները մի քիչ աչքս ծակել էին, բայց լավն ա ընդհանուր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե լավ, երևի )
> Ես հավանել եմ էս պատմվածքը, ուղղակի էդ կտորները մի քիչ աչքս ծակել էին, բայց լավն ա ընդհանուր:


Դե հա, քննարկում եմ ծավալում էլի  :Jpit:  Թե չէ տեսա, որ դուրդ էկել ա:

Մեկ էլ ուզում եմ Պոզը քննարկել: Ո՞վ ա գալիս:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Անիծյալը*
Իիի՜, էս գործն ինչու՞ ոչ մի ձայն չունի: Սա էլ հո լրիվ Պո ա: Չնայած Պոյի ֆանատ չեմ, ու իրա գործերից շատ քիչ եմ կարդացել, բայց ոտքից գլուխ պոյականություն էր, լրիվ unreliable narrator վիճակ: Մի քիչ կարար հեղինակը վերջն ավելի սիրուն սարքել (շարադրանքը նկատի ունեմ, թե չէ բովանդակությունը լրիվ ինքն է): Էս գործին անպայման ձայն տալու եմ, հենց թեկուզ նրա համար, որ զրոյի վրա չմնա: Հաստատ առաջատար գործերից վատը չէ:

----------

Այբ (24.02.2014), մարիօ (16.02.2014)

----------


## մարիօ

> *Անիծյալը*
> Իիի՜, էս գործն ինչու՞ ոչ մի ձայն չունի: Սա էլ հո լրիվ Պո ա: Չնայած Պոյի ֆանատ չեմ, ու իրա գործերից շատ քիչ եմ կարդացել, բայց ոտքից գլուխ պոյականություն էր, լրիվ unreliable narrator վիճակ: Մի քիչ կարար հեղինակը վերջն ավելի սիրուն սարքել (շարադրանքը նկատի ունեմ, թե չէ բովանդակությունը լրիվ ինքն է): Էս գործին անպայման ձայն տալու եմ, հենց թեկուզ նրա համար, որ զրոյի վրա չմնա: Հաստատ առաջատար գործերից վատը չէ:


Ես ուղղել եմ էդ սխալը,  ինձ որ դուր ա եկել  :Blush:

----------

Այբ (24.02.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> *Անիծյալը*
> Իիի՜, էս գործն ինչու՞ ոչ մի ձայն չունի: Սա էլ հո լրիվ Պո ա: Չնայած Պոյի ֆանատ չեմ, ու իրա գործերից շատ քիչ եմ կարդացել, բայց ոտքից գլուխ պոյականություն էր, լրիվ unreliable narrator վիճակ: Մի քիչ կարար հեղինակը վերջն ավելի սիրուն սարքել (շարադրանքը նկատի ունեմ, թե չէ բովանդակությունը լրիվ ինքն է): Էս գործին անպայման ձայն տալու եմ, հենց թեկուզ նրա համար, որ զրոյի վրա չմնա: Հաստատ առաջատար գործերից վատը չէ:


Դու Պո չես կարդացել

----------

Աթեիստ (16.02.2014), Գրող (17.02.2014), Վոլտերա (16.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ուղղել եմ էդ սխալը,  ինձ որ դուր ա եկել


Ապրես  :Smile: 

Ինձ մնաց մի գործ էլ կարդամ, ու կքվեարկեմ:

Քննարկումն ակտիվացնելու ևս մեկ փորձ:

Նենց հետաքրքիր ա, կարծիքների մեջ հաճախ նկատում էի, որ մարդիկ ասում էին՝ էսինչն իմը չի, էնինչն իմը չի: Հետաքրքիր ա՝ ըստ ի՞նչ չափանիշների եք քվեարկում: Ըստ նմանակմա՞ն որակի, առանձի՞ն գործի որակի, թե՞ հեղինակի/ժանրի նախընտրության: Ուղղակի որ նայում եմ քվեարկության պատկերը, տեսնում եմ, որ ակումբցիները հիմնականում ընտրում են իրենց հոգեհարազատ գրողի նմանակումը: Երևի էդ առումով միակ բացառությունն առաջին տեղում գնացող գործն ա՝ Պոզը: Դուք ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու Պո չես կարդացել


Ռուֆ, վա՞տ ես, կարդացել եմ: Նույնիսկ կարամ ասեմ՝ էս գործը որ մի քանի գործերին ա շատ նման: Իսկ գուցե դու՞ չես կարդացել:

----------

Այբ (24.02.2014), մարիօ (18.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Քննարկումն ակտիվացնելու ևս մեկ փորձ:


Բյուր, իսկ գուցե էդ փորձերը հակառակ էֆե՞կտն են ունենում:
Թող մի քիչ հանգիստ մնա էս թեման. մեկ էլ տեսար՝ մյուսների մոտ էլ ցանկություն առաջանա կարդալու ու կարծիք հայտնելու:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ, վա՞տ ես, կարդացել եմ: Նույնիսկ կարամ ասեմ՝ էս գործը որ մի քանի գործերին ա շատ նման: Իսկ գուցե դու՞ չես կարդացել:


Անիծյալի հեղինակին էլ գտանք  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> *Անիծյալը*
>  Էս գործին անպայման ձայն տալու եմ, հենց թեկուզ նրա համար, որ զրոյի վրա չմնա:


Չես կարող էդ գործին ձայն տալ, ինչպես նաև «Կակաչներին», «Մարսի թուզին», «Մեծ փոփոխությանը»:
Մարին քվեարկության կանոնները փոխել է, նայիր առաջին գրառման մեջ.




> Ստեղծագործությունների հեղինակները չեն կարող քվեարկել սեփական տարբերակի օգտին:

----------

Ռուֆուս (16.02.2014), Վոլտերա (16.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անիծյալի հեղինակին էլ գտանք





> Չես կարող էդ գործին ձայն տալ, ինչպես նաև «Կակաչներին», «Մարսի թուզին», «Մեծ փոփոխությանը»:
> Մարին քվեարկության կանոնները փոխել է, նայիր առաջին գրառման մեջ.


Ժող, դուք սաղ ալիքները խառնում եք  :LOL:  ես էս մրցույթում մենակ մի գործ ունեմ: Թե կարաք, գտեք: Ու ընդհանրապես, ես Պոյին չեմ էլ սիրում, որ նմանակեմ  :Tongue: 

Անիծյալը Մարին ա գրել:

----------

Sambitbaba (16.02.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Նենց հետաքրքիր ա, կարծիքների մեջ հաճախ նկատում էի, որ մարդիկ ասում էին՝ էսինչն իմը չի, էնինչն իմը չի: Հետաքրքիր ա՝ ըստ ի՞նչ չափանիշների եք քվեարկում: Ըստ նմանակմա՞ն որակի, առանձի՞ն գործի որակի, թե՞ հեղինակի/ժանրի նախընտրության: Ուղղակի որ նայում եմ քվեարկության պատկերը, տեսնում եմ, որ ակումբցիները հիմնականում ընտրում են իրենց հոգեհարազատ գրողի նմանակումը: Երևի էդ առումով միակ բացառությունն առաջին տեղում գնացող գործն ա՝ Պոզը: Դուք ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք:


Քանի որ նշված բոլոր հեղինակներին ծանոթ եմ չնայած ահագին լավ, բայց կարդացել եմ շատ-շատ վաղուց, փոքր ինչ վախենում եմ հաստատուն կարծիք կազմել հաջող կամ անհաջող նմանակման մասին: Բացառություն է կազմում Պալանիկը, ում ծանոթ եմ միայն Մարիի թարգմանած պատմվածքից և խոստացել եմ այլևս չկարդալ:
Ուստի, Բյուր ջան, կոնկրետ իմ դեպքում շատ ճիշտ ես ասում. քվեարկել եմ միայն ինձ հոգեհարազատ երկու պատմվածքների օգտին. "Հողը" և "Կախարդական ծնծղաները":
Չնայած մի քանիսն էլ շատ դուրս եկան. "Պոզը" - կլասիկ Ռայադերական գործ; "Մարսի թուզը" - համարյա չեմ կասկածում, որ Ալֆան է; "Մեծ փոփոխությունը", որի մասին հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, թե ինչ հիշեցրեց ինձ` "Կիլիմանջարոյի ձյուների" դիալոգը, բայց ինչ-որ իր ներքին շնչառությամբ միայն, իսկ իրականում սա միակ գործն է, որ երկու անգամ կարդացի, և ցավոք, այդպես էլ ոչինչ չքաղեցի, կամ չհասկացա... Բայց վարպետ ձեռք է գրողը և ես երկմտում եմ քո, Գալի ու Իմփրեշնի միջև:
Մնացած գործերը քիչ թե շատ, բայց զիջում են սրանց: "Անիծյալն", օրինակ, ինձ ոչ թե Պո հիշեցրեց, չնայած ինչ խոսք, որ նմանակում է Պոյի, բայց ավելի շատ հիշեցրեց այն երեխեքին (այս պահին չեմ հիշում, թե ինչպես են իրենց անվանում), որ լրիվ սև հագնվում, մազերը ներկում են սև, եղունգները` սև, և նույնիսկ լուսավոր մտքերն իրենց փորձում են չգիտես ինչու պատկերել սևի մեջ...

Թող ներեն ինձ հեղինակները: Համարյա բոլոր գործերն էլ արժանի են ավելի երկար քննարկումների, չհաշված մի երկուսը... Ցավոք, ժամանակ չկա: Հուսով եմ, առաջիկայում...
Բայց անսահման ուրախ եմ մի բանում. Ակումբը շատ է նմանվել Խաժակի փոքրիկ այգուն, որտեղ հիանալի պտուղներ են աճում:

Շնորհակալություն բոլոր հեղինակներին:

Մարիշ ջան, քեզ` գերագույն շնորհակալություն:

----------

E-la Via (17.02.2014), ivy (16.02.2014), Jarre (17.02.2014), Աթեիստ (16.02.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ժող, դուք սաղ ալիքները խառնում եք  ես էս մրցույթում մենակ մի գործ ունեմ: Թե կարաք, գտեք: Ու ընդհանրապես, ես Պոյին չեմ էլ սիրում, որ նմանակեմ 
> 
> Անիծյալը Մարին ա գրել:


"Կակաչնե՞րը"...

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Քանի որ նշված բոլոր հեղինակներին ծանոթ եմ չնայած ահագին լավ, բայց կարդացել եմ շատ-շատ վաղուց, փոքր ինչ վախենում եմ հաստատուն կարծիք կազմել հաջող կամ անհաջող նմանակման մասին: Բացառություն է կազմում Պալանիկը, ում ծանոթ եմ միայն Մարիի թարգմանած պատմվածքից և խոստացել եմ այլևս չկարդալ:
> Ուստի, Բյուր ջան, կոնկրետ իմ դեպքում շատ ճիշտ ես ասում. քվեարկել եմ միայն ինձ հոգեհարազատ երկու պատմվածքների օգտին. "Հողը" և "Կախարդական ծնծղաները":
> Չնայած մի քանիսն էլ շատ դուրս եկան. "Պոզը" - կլասիկ Ռայադերական գործ; "Մարսի թուզը" - համարյա չեմ կասկածում, որ Ալֆան է; "Մեծ փոփոխությունը", որի մասին հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, թե ինչ հիշեցրեց ինձ` "Կիլիմանջարոյի ձյուների" դիալոգը, բայց ինչ-որ իր ներքին շնչառությամբ միայն, իսկ իրականում սա միակ գործն է, որ երկու անգամ կարդացի, և ցավոք, այդպես էլ ոչինչ չքաղեցի, կամ չհասկացա... Բայց վարպետ ձեռք է գրողը և ես երկմտում եմ քո, Գալի ու Իմփրեշնի միջև:
> Մնացած գործերը քիչ թե շատ, բայց զիջում են սրանց: "Անիծյալն", օրինակ, ինձ ոչ թե Պո հիշեցրեց, չնայած ինչ խոսք, որ նմանակում է Պոյի, *բայց ավելի շատ հիշեցրեց այն երեխեքին (այս պահին չեմ հիշում, թե ինչպես են իրենց անվանում), որ լրիվ սև հագնվում, մազերը ներկում են սև, եղունգները` սև, և նույնիսկ լուսավոր մտքերն իրենց փորձում են չգիտես ինչու պատկերել սևի մեջ...
> 
> Թող ներեն ինձ հեղինակները: Համարյա բոլոր գործերն էլ արժանի են ավելի երկար քննարկումների, չհաշված մի երկուսը... Ցավոք, ժամանակ չկա: Հուսով եմ, առաջիկայում...
> Բայց անսահման ուրախ եմ մի բանում. Ակումբը շատ է նմանվել Խաժակի փոքրիկ այգուն, որտեղ հիանալի պտուղներ են աճում:
> 
> Շնորհակալություն բոլոր հեղինակներին:
> ...


*

*
Սամ, դու չգիտես ոչմիբան իրենցից  :Angry2:  Դու մի խառնվիր: 
ու ինձ մի ջղայնացրեք, անիծյալի հեղինակը ես չեմ, ու չհամոզեք, որ դա Պո է:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Կախարդական ծնծղաները*
Էս տարբերակի մասին երկար եմ խոսելու: Նախ, ոնց հասկանում եմ, պստո, ոչ էնքան փորձառու ակումբցիներից մեկն է գրել, որովհետև եթե բավականաչափ վարպետացած լիներ, կհասկանար, որ որոշ երկխոսություններ խիստ անտեղի են: Ընդհանրապես, պիտի ասեմ, որ որպես նմանակում բոլոր տասը գործերից ամենապակաս հաջողվածն էր, բայց որպես առանձին ստեղծագործություն, նմանակումը չհաշված վատիկը չէր: Բացատրեմ. ցանկացած բովանդակությամբ, ցանկացած տիպի հեքիաթ գրել բնավ չի նշանակում Գրիմ եղբայրների նման գրել: Չգիտեմ, երևի ակումբցիներից շատերը մանկական տարիքից հետո չեն կարդացել Գրիմ եղբայրներ, դրա համար չեն նկատել, որ այս հեքիաթը նրանց հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի: 

Երևի մեծ բացթողում ա էղել, որ Գրիմ եղբայրների ոճի մասին չի գրվել մրցույթի հայտարարության թեմայում: Ինչևէ, փորձեմ հիմա հայտնել իմ խիստ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը՝ հիմնված որոշակի գիտելիքների վրա, որ ձեռք եմ բերել անցյալ տարի նրանց աշխատություններն ուսումնասիրելիս: Ուրեմն Գրիմ եղբայրներն իրենք իրենցից ոչինչ չեն հորինել, այլ հավաքել են Գերմանիայում տարածված ժողովրդական հեքիաթներն ու գրի առել, այսինքն՝ այդ հեքիաթներն ունեցել են որոշակի օրինաչափություններ, խորհրդանիշներ, ժողովրդական իմաստություններ ու կրկնվող թեմաներ: Ավելին՝ ի տարբերություն այլ հեքիաթասացների, նրանք փորձել են հնարավորինս հավատարիմ մնալ հեքիաթների ժողովրդական ձևին, դրանք գրի են առել հենց այդպիսին: Այս հեքիաթում չկար այդ ժողովրդականությունը, օրինաչափություններից ոչ մեկը չէր պահպանվել (օրինակ՝ գույներ, թվեր), խորհրդանիշներից ոչ մեկը չգտա, թեման էլ շատ հեռավոր նմանություն ուներ Գրիմ եղբայրների հեքիաթների թեմաներին: 

Մի խոսքով, թող ինձ ների պստո ակումբցին, որի ողջ ստեղծագործական կյանքը դեռ առջևում է, ու հաստատ շատ ավելի լավ գործեր է գրելու ապագայում, բայց այս հեքիաթի օգտին չեմ քվեարկելու՝ համարելով բավական անհաջող նմանակում:


Հիմա մնաց ամենաբարդ հարցը. բա ու՞մ օգտին քվեարկեմ:

----------

Գրող (17.02.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ու ես չէի թարգմանել Պալանիկի 《աղիքները》:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> [/B]
> Սամ, դու չգիտես ոչմիբան իրենցից  Դու մի խառնվիր: 
> ու ինձ մի ջղայնացրեք, անիծյալի հեղինակը ես չեմ, ու չհամոզեք, որ դա Պո է:


The Tell-Tale Heart + The Black Cat, դառնում ա Անիծյալը: Համենայնդեպս, Անիծյալը կարդալիս էդ երկու գործերը լրիվ աչքիս առաջ էին: Դեռ մտածում էի, որ կնգան պատի մեջ կպահի, բայց չարեց տենց բան:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> The Tell-Tale Heart + The Black Cat, դառնում ա Անիծյալը: Համենայնդեպս, Անիծյալը կարդալիս էդ երկու գործերը լրիվ աչքիս առաջ էին: Դեռ մտածում էի, որ կնգան պատի մեջ կպահի, բայց չարեց տենց բան:


Ստացվում է դրա սյուժեն էլ է թխած: Որովհետև ոճով ընդհանրապես նման չէր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> "Մեծ փոփոխությունը", որի մասին հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, թե ինչ հիշեցրեց ինձ` "Կիլիմանջարոյի ձյուների" դիալոգը, բայց ինչ-որ իր ներքին շնչառությամբ միայն, իսկ իրականում սա միակ գործն է, որ երկու անգամ կարդացի, և ցավոք, այդպես էլ ոչինչ չքաղեցի, կամ չհասկացա... Բայց վարպետ ձեռք է գրողը և ես երկմտում եմ քո, Գալի ու Իմփրեշնի միջև:


Հա, ճիշտ ա, «Կիլիմանջարոյի ձյուներն» ա հիշեցնում, բայց ես ավելի շատ «Ֆիեստան» տեսա: Ու ընդհանուր հեմինգուեյական թեմաներ էին՝ Փարիզ, արձակուրդ, սրճարանում նստած վիճակներ: Ինքը լիքը պատմվածքներ ունի, որոնց գործողությունները սրճարանում են տեղի ունենում: Ինչ խոսք, համաձայն եմ, որ մեծ վարպետությամբ ա գրված, բայց Գալն ու Իմփը (դե ոչ էլ ես  :Jpit:  ) էդ «նա»-երի կիքսը չէինք տա:

----------

Sambitbaba (16.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ստացվում է դրա սյուժեն էլ է թխած: Որովհետև ոճով ընդհանրապես նման չէր:


Ծեծ ես ուտելու:  :Angry2:  Հերիք ա էդ գործին քֆրտես: Շատ էլ լավ նմանակած ա: Պոյի էն հիմնական հատկանիշները լրիվ կան մեջը:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Ծեծ ես ուտելու:  Հերիք ա էդ գործին քֆրտես: Շատ էլ լավ նմանակած ա: Պոյի էն հիմնական հատկանիշները լրիվ կան մեջը:


Չէ, ծեծը դու ես ուտելու  :Angry2:  շատ վատ նմանակում ա: ես հո չեմ ասում որպես առանձին պատմվածք վատն ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.02.2014), Գրող (17.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, ծեծը դու ես ուտելու  շատ վատ նմանակում ա: ես հո չեմ ասում որպես առանձին պատմվածք վատն ա:


Էնքան վատն ա, որքան մնացած բոլոր նմանակումները  :Tongue: 

Ստեղ մենակ մի ոչ էնքան հաջող նմանակում կա, էն էլ Ծնծղաներն են, էն էլ էնքան անհաջող չի, որ պեչատես ու ասես վատն ա: Նենց որ խելոք մնա  :Tongue:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Էնքան վատն ա, որքան մնացած բոլոր նմանակումները 
> 
> Ստեղ մենակ մի ոչ էնքան հաջող նմանակում կա, էն էլ Ծնծղաներն են, էն էլ էնքան անհաջող չի, որ պեչատես ու ասես վատն ա: Նենց որ խելոք մնա


Սաղ հեչ, կարևորը պոզը հաղթում ա  :Love:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սաղ հեչ, կարևորը պոզը հաղթում ա


Ահամ, որ ուզեմ, մի ձայն էլ ես կավելացնեմ  :Jpit:  բայց հլը սպասում եմ, տեսնեմ՝ որի հեղինակն ա ինձ փող տալիս:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Ահամ, որ ուզեմ, մի ձայն էլ ես կավելացնեմ  բայց հլը սպասում եմ, տեսնեմ՝ որի հեղինակն ա ինձ փող տալիս:


Ես կտամ իր տեղը, դու մենակ քվեարկիր  :Tongue:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> [/B]
> Սամ, դու չգիտես ոչմիբան իրենցից  Դու մի խառնվիր: 
> ու ինձ մի ջղայնացրեք, անիծյալի հեղինակը ես չեմ, ու չհամոզեք, որ դա Պո է:


Ճիշտ ես, Մարի ջան, չգիտեմ: 
Բայց ազնվորեն, ոչ ոգու վիրավորել չէի ցանկանում: Առավել ևս, նույնիսկ անձնական կարծիքս այդ մասին չբացահայտեցի: Եվ չնայած ամենայն հարգանքիս յուրաքանաչյուրի ազատ ընտրությանը` որքան էլ այն տարօրինակ կամ անընդունելի լինի ինձ համար, - ո՞րն է մեղքս, որ ինչ-որ հոգևոր նմանություն եմ զգացել նրանց և պատմվածքի միջև...
Ու նաև, սիրելի Մարի ջան, ես նույնիսկ չակնարկեցի էլ, որ "Անիծյալը" դու ես գրել. ըստ իս, դու շատ ավելի վարպետորեն ես գրում: :Smile: 

Էդ ջահելների համար էլ` ներող եղիր, խնդրում եմ: Ու եթե ազնվորեն ասեմ, ես ինքս, ժամանակին իմ` այսօրվա համար շատ ավելի անընդունելի եմ եղել, քան այդ ջահելները... :Love:

----------

Վոլտերա (16.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, Լիզբեթը ու՞ր ա  :Think:  Խնդրում եմ՝ սա թեմայից դուրս գրառում չհամարել: Ինքն ու Պալանիկն իրարից անբաժան են:

----------

Վոլտերա (16.02.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Ժող, Լիզբեթը ու՞ր ա  Խնդրում եմ՝ սա թեմայից դուրս գրառում չհամարել: Ինքն ու Պալանիկն իրարից անբաժան են:


Պոզի հետևում պախկվել ա

----------


## ivy

> Պոզի հետևում պախկվել ա


Էլ մի, չեմ հավատա, թե սա Լիզն ա, ինքը սենց հստակ սյուժեներով չի գրում, իր բոլոր գործերը սյուռ են։

----------

E-la Via (17.02.2014), Գրող (17.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

Ձեռագիր ջոկելուց ես իմ «սլուխին» վստահում եմ։

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Էլ մի, չեմ հավատա, թե սա Լիզն ա, ինքը սենց հստակ սյուժեներով չի գրում, իր բոլոր գործերը սյուռ են։


Իսկ ես ձեզ ուզում եմ շփոթության մեջ գցել  :Tongue:

----------

ivy (16.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ձեռագիր ջոկելուց ես իմ «սլուխին» վստահում եմ։


Թոբաթե, սլուխդ քեզ լուրջ խաբել ա էս անգամ  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Թոբաթե, սլուխդ քեզ լուրջ խաբել ա էս անգամ


Հա   :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սպասեք մի քիչ գուշակեմ  :Jpit: 

*Պոզը* - Ռայադեր: Եթե ինքը չի, Հայկօ, եթե ինքը չի, գուցե ամեն դեպքում Ռի՞փ  :Think: 
*Անիծյալը* - Մարի, ինչ ուզում ես, ասա, մեկ ա դու ես
*Հողը* - Ռիփ միանշանակ
*Մարսի թուզը* - Ալֆուշ
*Անեկդոտ ա-լյա Պալանիկ* - ինչ-որ մեկը, որը մրցույթին մասնակցելու շատ հավես չի ունեցել, կայֆավատ ա էղել: Ի՞մպ
*Հովսեփի ծնունդը* -  :Think:  խելքս բան չի կտրում
*Վրեժը* - ոչ ակումբցի մեկը  :Think:  էնտեղ մի նախադասություն ա օգտագործած, որ վերջերս Ռիփն ա օգտագործել ակումբում մի տեղ, բայց լեզուս չի պտտվում ասել՝ ինքն ա: Կարա լինի նաև էն մարդը, ում մասին Ռիփն էդ նախադասությունն օգտագործել ա:
*Կակաչներ* - Այբ
*Մեծ փոփոխություն* - էս էլ խելքս չի կտրում: Ակումբցու նման չի
*Կախարդական ծնծղաներ* - Էննա միանշանակ

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բյուր, շատ մերսի, որ գոնե էս մրցույթում վրաս չկասկածեցիր  :Jpit:  Ամեն դեպքում չեմ կարծում, որ առաջինը Ռայն է, էդքան էլ իր գրելաոճին նման չէ: Բայց միևնույնն է խելքս չի կտրում, թե էլ ով կարա լինի...

----------

Աթեիստ (16.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, շատ մերսի, որ գոնե էս մրցույթում վրաս չկասկածեցիր  Ամեն դեպքում չեմ կարծում, որ առաջինը Ռայն է, էդքան էլ իր գրելաոճին նման չէ: Բայց միևնույնն է խելքս չի կտրում, թե էլ ով կարա լինի...


Հատուկ դրա համար բացել եմ Պալանիկի թեման և ուսումնասիրել, թե ովքեր են էնտեղ եղել: Եթե Ռայը չի, Հայկօն ա:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հատուկ դրա համար բացել եմ Պալանիկի թեման և ուսումնասիրել, թե ովքեր են էնտեղ եղել: Եթե Ռայը չի, Հայկօն ա:


Օրինակ Իմպոն էլ շատ հանգիստ կարա լինի…

----------

E-la Via (17.02.2014), Գրող (17.02.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ծեծ ես ուտելու:  Հերիք ա էդ գործին քֆրտես: Շատ էլ լավ նմանակած ա: Պոյի էն հիմնական հատկանիշները լրիվ կան մեջը:



Ես որ Պո շատ եմ սիրում հենց նրա համար, որ ինքը եթե գրում ա ատելության մասին, դու դա ոչ թե կարդում ես, այլ զգում։
Եթե գրում ա կլաուստրաֆոբիայի մասին, դու տեղդ նստած վախենում ես։
Ասենք սև կատուն ես 2-րդ անգամ օրը ցերեկով վախենում էի կարդայի։

Ստեղ ամեն 2-րդ բառը ատելն էր, բայց բառից զգացմունք չդարձավ։

----------

Գրող (17.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (17.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (16.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Օրինակ Իմպոն էլ շատ հանգիստ կարա լինի…


Ուղղակի մտածում եմ՝ Իմպոն անեկդոտն ա, դրա համար Պոզն ինքը չի: Չնայած չի բացառվում, որ եկուսն էլ նույն հեղինակի ձեռքի գործն են  :Jpit:  Բայց չէ, ամեն դեպքում դա Իմպոյի գրիչը չի:

----------


## Աթեիստ

ՊՈԶ-ի վերջաբանն իմ կարծիքով Ռայի ու Հայկոի համար մի քիչ պարզ էր, կանխատեսելի։

----------


## Շինարար

> ՊՈԶ-ի վերջաբանն իմ կարծիքով Ռայի ու Հայկոի համար մի քիչ պարզ էր, կանխատեսելի։


Հայկօին ես էլ եմ բացառում, ինչքան էլ նմանակած լինի, իրենից մի բան մեջը լինելու ա: Լավ չի, որ Ռայադերը արգելափակված ա էս պահին, որովհետև եթե էս ենթադրությունը դուրը չգա, գոնե հակադարձելու հնարավորություն կունենար, բայց ոչ թե ոճը, ոչ թե որևէ այլ ինչ, այլ օգտագործած հայերենը նախ և առաջ նմանացրեցի Ռայադերի հայերենի հետ: Բայց դե ես հիմա արդեն որոշել եմ Այվիին կասկածեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հայկօին ես էլ եմ բացառում, ինչքան էլ նմանակած լինի, իրենից մի բան մեջը լինելու ա: Լավ չի, որ Ռայադերը արգելափակված ա էս պահին, որովհետև եթե էս ենթադրությունը դուրը չգա, գոնե հակադարձելու հնարավորություն կունենար, բայց ոչ թե ոճը, ոչ թե որևէ այլ ինչ, այլ օգտագործած հայերենը նախ և առաջ նմանացրեցի Ռայադերի հայերենի հետ: *Բայց դե ես հիմա արդեն որոշել եմ Այվիին կասկածեմ*


Ինչ լավ ա մենակ չեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Հայկօին ես էլ եմ բացառում, ինչքան էլ նմանակած լինի, իրենից մի բան մեջը լինելու ա: Լավ չի, որ Ռայադերը արգելափակված ա էս պահին, որովհետև եթե էս ենթադրությունը դուրը չգա, գոնե հակադարձելու հնարավորություն կունենար, բայց ոչ թե ոճը, ոչ թե որևէ այլ ինչ, այլ օգտագործած հայերենը նախ և առաջ նմանացրեցի Ռայադերի հայերենի հետ: Բայց դե ես հիմա արդեն որոշել եմ Այվիին կասկածեմ


Փաստորեն, ես ու Ռայը նույն հայերենն ենք օգտագործում, իսկ Հայկօն էդ հայերենը չի օգտագործում։
Իմ տարբերակը լիներ, Մարին ինձ էդքան չէր գովի   :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փաստորեն, ես ու Ռայը նույն հայերենն ենք օգտագործում, իսկ Հայկօն էդ հայերենը չի օգտագործում։
> Իմ տարբերակը լիներ, Մարին ինձ էդքան չէր գովի


Ինչի հետդ չունի՞  :Jpit:  Բայց Ռային էլ չէր գովի:

----------

ivy (16.02.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Փաստորեն, ես ու Ռայը նույն հայերենն ենք օգտագործում, իսկ Հայկօն էդ հայերենը չի օգտագործում։


Դեբիլ-դեբիլ դուրս եմ տալիս, չէ՞:

----------


## ivy

> Դեբիլ-դեբիլ դուրս եմ տալիս, չէ՞:


Իյա, չէ   :Jpit:   Ես լուրջ հետաքրքրվում եմ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դեբիլ-դեբիլ դուրս եմ տալիս, չէ՞:


Շին, ակնհայտ ա, որ Պոզի հայերենը Ռիփի հայերենը չի, բայց սատանաները մեռան ականջիս փսփսալով, որ էդ ինքն ա, ուղղակի հատուկ նենց ա արել, որ չճանաչվի:

----------

Շինարար (16.02.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իյա, չէ    Ես լուրջ հետաքրքրվում եմ։


Էլ մի, ակնհայտորեն բոց ես բռնում:բեեե Իմ հսկացած չափով ասըմ եմ էլի, Այվի ջան, իմ խելքն էլ ըթքան ա հասնըմ))))

----------


## ivy

> Շին, ակնհայտ ա, որ Պոզի հայերենը Ռիփի հայերենը չի, բայց սատանաները մեռան ականջիս փսփսալով, որ էդ ինքն ա, ուղղակի հատուկ նենց ա արել, որ չճանաչվի:


Բայց ինչով իմ հայերենը չի ո՞ր   :Unsure:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էլ մի, ակնհայտորեն բոց ես բռնում:բեեե Իմ հսկացած չափով ասըմ եմ էլի, Այվի ջան, իմ խելքն էլ ըթքան ա հասնըմ))))


Բայց մեկ ա քո գրական ճաշակը վերջն ա  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց ինչով իմ հայերենը չի ո՞ր


Քո հայերենի համար տե՛ս Հողը  :Jpit:  Պոզը լրիվ ուրիշ հայերեն ա, ընդ որում՝ շատ լավ աշխատված, տեղը տեղին, ամեն բառն ընտրված: Ընտիր տեխնիկա ա: Եթե դու ես, իրոք շատ ապրես, եքա մշակվել ա տեխնիկադ  :Jpit: 

Աչքիս էս մրցույթի միակ պոպկոռնավորը չեմ:

----------

Sambitbaba (17.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Քո հայերենի համար տե՛ս Հողը  Պոզը լրիվ ուրիշ հայերեն ա, ընդ որում՝ շատ լավ աշխատված, տեղը տեղին, ամեն բառն ընտրված: Ընտիր տեխնիկա ա: Եթե դու ես, իրոք շատ ապրես, եքա մշակվել ա տեխնիկադ 
> 
> Աչքիս էս մրցույթի միակ պոպկոռնավորը չեմ:


Հլը էս լղպորին նայի   :Jpit:

----------

Նաիրուհի (17.02.2014), Շինարար (16.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (16.02.2014), Վոլտերա (16.02.2014)

----------


## John

> Տարբերակ 6. Հովսեփի ծնունդը


իհարկե հաճելի է վերնագրում տեսնել անունս, բայց գոնե տեքստի մեջ էլ կարելի էր էպիզոդիկ դեր խցկել  :LOL: 
հ.գ.
Բյուր, ես չեմ գրել  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իհարկե հաճելի է վերնագրում տեսնել անունս, բայց գոնե տեքստի մեջ էլ կարելի էր էպիզոդիկ դեր խցկել 
> հ.գ.
> Բյուր, ես չեմ գրել


Հոս, էս մրցույթում քեզ չեմ էլ փնտրել  :Jpit:  Ինձ թվում ա՝ ինձնից լավ գիտեսի ինչի չեմ փնտրել: 

Բայց ինձ ահագին հետաքրքրեց քո քվեարկությունը: Կբացատրե՞ս, թե ինչու հենց այդ տարբերակները:

----------


## John

> Հոս, էս մրցույթում քեզ չեմ էլ փնտրել  Ինձ թվում ա՝ ինձնից լավ գիտեսի ինչի չեմ փնտրել: 
> 
> Բայց ինձ ահագին հետաքրքրեց քո քվեարկությունը: Կբացատրե՞ս, թե ինչու հենց այդ տարբերակները:


գիտեմ, թե ինչու չես փնտրել, որտև ես չեմ սիրում նմանակել  :LOL:  
Քանի որ սուտ կլնի որ ասեմ նշված հեղինակներին գործերին լավ ծանոթ եմ (իրականում այդ պատճառով ինձ չես փնտրել), այդ պատճառով քվեարկել եմ ինձ դուր եկած պատմվածքների օգտին, բնականաբար անկախ այն բանից, թե ինչքանով լավ-վատ է ստացվել նմանակելը  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> գիտեմ, թե ինչու չես փնտրել, որտև ես չեմ սիրում նմանակել  
> Քանի որ սուտ կլնի որ ասեմ նշված հեղինակներին գործերին լավ ծանոթ եմ (իրականում այդ պատճառով ինձ չես փնտրել), այդ պատճառով քվեարկել եմ ինձ դուր եկած պատմվածքների օգտին, բնականաբար անկախ այն բանից, թե ինչքանով լավ-վատ է ստացվել նմանակելը


Ճիշտ էլ իմացար  :Jpit: 

Հասկանալի ա, որ քեզ դուր եկածների օգտին ես քվեարկել: Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա, թե ինչու ա դուր եկել: Բացատրեմ ինչու: Դու ու Շինոն էս մրցույթին լրիվ նույն ձևի եք քվեարկել, ու մի քիչ ինձ համար անհասկանալի ա, թե ոնց կարան նույն անձին հենց էդ երեքը դուր գան: Շինոյից արդեն բացատրություն ուզել եմ: Կուզեի, որ դու էլ ասեիր:

----------


## John

> Ճիշտ էլ իմացար 
> 
> Հասկանալի ա, որ քեզ դուր եկածների օգտին ես քվեարկել: Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա, թե ինչու ա դուր եկել: Բացատրեմ ինչու: Դու ու Շինոն էս մրցույթին լրիվ նույն ձևի եք քվեարկել, ու մի քիչ ինձ համար անհասկանալի ա, թե ոնց կարան նույն անձին հենց էդ երեքը դուր գան: Շինոյից արդեն բացատրություն ուզել եմ: Կուզեի, որ դու էլ ասեիր:


Բյուր ջան բայց ես 5 տարբերակի օգտին եմ քվեարկել: Ճիշտն ասած էս պահին չեմ կարող, բայց վաղը հանգամանալից կկիսվեմ տպավորություններսովս )

----------


## Շինարար

> Ճիշտ էլ իմացար 
> 
> Հասկանալի ա, որ քեզ դուր եկածների օգտին ես քվեարկել: Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա, թե ինչու ա դուր եկել: Բացատրեմ ինչու: Դու ու Շինոն էս մրցույթին լրիվ նույն ձևի եք քվեարկել, ու մի քիչ ինձ համար անհասկանալի ա, թե ոնց կարան նույն անձին հենց էդ երեքը դուր գան: Շինոյից արդեն բացատրություն ուզել եմ: Կուզեի, որ դու էլ ասեիր:


Ընտրակաշառք են բաժանել, Բյուր ջան: Ինձ ու Ջոնին փայ ա հասել :Jpit:

----------

John (17.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան բայց ես 5 տարբերակի օգտին եմ քվեարկել: Ճիշտն ասած էս պահին չեմ կարող, բայց վաղը հանգամանալից կկիսվեմ տպավորություններսովս )


Ուփս, կներես, չէի նկատել, որ Ծնծղաներին ու Անիծյալին էլ էիր ձայն տվել: Ամեն դեպքում, խնդրանքս մնում ա ուժի մեջ: Կսպասեմ վաղվան:




> Ընտրակաշառք են բաժանել, Բյուր ջան: Ինձ ու Ջոնին փայ ա հասել


դե էդ ա էլի, տենց դավադիր վերսիան էլ տրամաբանության մեջ չի տեղավորվում, որովհետև երեք արմատապես տարբեր գործեր են, որոնցից երկուսին մենակ դուք երկուսով եք ձայն տվել  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ուփս, կներես, չէի նկատել, որ Ծնծղաներին ու Անիծյալին էլ էիր ձայն տվել: Ամեն դեպքում, խնդրանքս մնում ա ուժի մեջ: Կսպասեմ վաղվան:
> 
> 
> 
> դե էդ ա էլի, տենց դավադիր վերսիան էլ տրամաբանության մեջ չի տեղավորվում, որովհետև երեք արմատապես տարբեր գործեր են, որոնցից երկուսին մենակ դուք երկուսով եք ձայն տվել


Միայն մենք երկուսով երե՞քն ենք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Միայն մենք երկուսով երե՞քն ենք:


Շին, գլուխս մի տար: Ասում եմ՝ Վրեժն ու Մեծ փոփոխությունը մենակ երկու ձայն ունեն, երկուսին էլ մենակ դու ու Հովսեփն եք ձայն տվել: Դե երրորդ գործը, որին երկուսդ էլ ձայն եք տվել, Պոզն ա, բայց էս մեկը մի քիչ ավելի հասկանալի ա:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, գլուխս մի տար: Ասում եմ՝ Վրեժն ու Մեծ փոփոխությունը մենակ երկու ձայն ունեն, երկուսին էլ մենակ դու ու Հովսեփն եք ձայն տվել: Դե երրորդ գործը, որին երկուսդ էլ ձայն եք տվել, Պոզն ա, բայց էս մեկը մի քիչ ավելի հասկանալի ա:


Իմ կոմպի էկրանից երեք ա երևում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ կոմպի էկրանից երեք ա երևում:


Վահեն նոր ա քվեարկել: Համ էլ իրանը հաշիվ չի, որտև սաղին ձայն ա տվել:

Ի դեպ, նոր քնից արթնացա ու էկա ասելու, որ Հովսեփի ծնունդը Բալթազարն ա գրել. գավակը կաթնագեղձ ու նմանատիպ այլ բառերի շարքից ա:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բյուր, ոնց որ մրցույթների գողը լինես, բոլոր քվեարկողները քեզ պիտի ատչոտ տան, թե չէ ձեռիցդ չեն պրծնի  :LOL:

----------

Շինարար (17.02.2014)

----------


## impression

ես էկա տենց մեծավարի քվեարկեմ մենակ մի հատի օգտին ու  գնամ
Պոզը վերջն ա
համ նմանակումն ա լավը, համ որպես պատմվածք ա լավը
մնացածը Պոզից մի քանի աստիճան ցածր են, իմ կարծիքով
տենց

----------

Վոլտերա (17.02.2014)

----------


## Malxas

Վերջապես ժամանակ գտա կարդալու: «Պոզը» շատ լավ է գրված, զգացվում է ոճ, որը հատուկ է կոնկրետ հեղինակի: Անկասկած մրցույթի լավագույն գործն է: Դժվարությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ ես չեմ կարդացել Պալանիկ, հենց որին, դատելով գրառումներից, նմանակել է հեղինակը: 

Շատ լավ է գրված «Անիծյալը»: Գրողն անկասկած նմանակել է Պոյին, որը ստացվել է նրա մոտ, թեև ավելի պակաս վարպետությամբ: Այստեղ թերևս պետք էր ավելի շատ ուշադրություն դարձնել նախադասությունների կազմավորմանն ու ավելի պատկերավոր դարձնել նկարագրությունները: Ինձ անչափ զարմանալի է, որ «Անիծյալը» այդքան քիչ ձայներ է հավաքել: Սա թերևս մրցույթի ամենաանարդարացի երևույթն է, բայց ինչ արած, մրցույթներում այդպիսի բաներ պատահում են: Մյուս ստեղծագործություններն ինձ դուր չեկան: Չկարողացա նաև որևէ գրողի նմանացնել: 

Մտադիր եմ քվեարկել «Պոզ» - ի և «Անիծյալը» - ի օգտին, բայց փոքրիկ դադար եմ վերցնում: Քանի որ մրցույթի թեման նմանակումն է, երևի այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէ քվեարկել մի ստեղծագործության օգտին, որի հեղինակի գործերին ծանոթ չես (Պալանիկ):  Կձգտեմ մինչև մրցույթի ավարտը լրացնել այդ բացը և քվեարկել:

----------

Այբ (24.02.2014)

----------


## Smokie

Եթե Բյուրը ուրախանում ա մի քանի օր քննարկումներից հետ մնալու ու հետո մի դափոն էջեր կարդալու համար, իմ մոտ լրիվ հակառակ էֆեկտն ա :Jpit:  Ինչ լավ ա, էս անգամ կարելի ա ասել հետ չեմ ընկել :Yahoo:

----------


## Գրող

*Տարբերակ 1 - Պոզ*
Առաջին նախադասությունից էլ պարզ ա, որ Պալանիկն ա: Եսիմ, դուրս եկավ, երևի ռազմահայրենասիրական պահերը վրաս ազդեցին: Չնայած վերջը անձամբ իմ համար մի քիչ տպավորությունը փչացրեց, բայց կարող ա քվեարկեմ, եթե ավելի լավ տարբերակ չլինի:

*Տարբերակ 2 - Վրեժը* 
Գլխի չընկա, որ Չեխովն ա, ու դուրս էլ առանձնապես չեկավ: «Չինովնիկի մահը» հիշացրեց, բայց էդքան ուժեղ չէր, համ էլ մեղք էր Բզնունին:

*Տարբերակ 3 - Մարսի թուզը* 
Սկզբից մտածեցի` Ազիմովն ա, հետո հասկացա, որ Բրեդբերին ա: (Հա, փաստորեն Ազիմով չկա էլ գրողների ցանկում :Smile:  Հայի բախտ էլի, բոլորին արդեն էվակուացրել են, իսկ մենք վերջում ենք մնացել: Ֆանտաստիկա շատ եմ սիրում, էս պատմվածքն էլ վատը չէր, ուղղակի մի քիչ Բրեդբերիի էն անձրևի մասին պատմվածքն էր հիշեցնում ոչ թե ոճով, այլ սյուժեով: Կարող ա քվեարկեմ: Կարող ա նույնիսկ հեղինակին գուշակել եմ:

*Տարբերակ 4 - Կակաչներ*
Մինչև կհասկանայի, որ Հեմինգուեի նմանակումն ա, արդեն գլխի էի ընկել` հեղինակն ով ա  :Jpit:  Էս պիտի մի անգամ էլ կարդամ, բայց առաջին տպավորությունը լավն էր:

*Տարբերակ 5 - Անիծյալը*
Հա, հասկացա, որ Պոն էր, բայց իմ համար էն չէր: Կներեք, որ դետալներին եմ կպնում, բայց եթե չի սիրել ու դավաճանել ա, էդ համարվո՞ւմ ա ինքնասպանության դրդել: Դրա համար մարդուն բանտ նստացնո՞ւմ են: Բայց էս էդքան կարևոր չի, ուղղակի մի տեսակ Պոն էր, բայց Պոն չէր: Ես բացատրելուց լավ չեմ, բայց Պո շատ եմ սիրում: Դժվար քվեարկեմ:

*Տարբերակ 6 - Հովսեփի ծնունդը*
Չեխովի նմանակումներն ինչ-որ դուրս չեն գալիս: Ստեղ խոստովանեմ, որ ես էլ էի ուզում Չեխով նմանակեի, բայց ինչքան մտածեցի` անկապ էր ստացվում պատմվածքս, ու ոչ մի բան էլ չարեցի: Հիմա էս մի պատմվածքն էլ իմ համար մի քիչ անիմաստ ա: Կներեք: Չեմ քվեարկի:

*Տարբերակ 7 - Հողը*
Էս էլ վատը չէր, բայց ինձ թվում ա` Բրեդբերիի մոտ վերջաբանը մի քիչ ավելի հասկանալի ա, թե՞ սխալվում եմ: Ամեն դեպքում, հավես տարբերակ էր, WALL-E-ն հիշեցրեց  :Jpit:  Կմտածեմ քվեարկելու մասին:

*Տարբերակ 8. Անեկդոտ Ա-ԼՅԱ ՊԱԼԱՆԻԿ*
Չէ-է: Չգիտեմ, անեկդոտը Պալանիկի ոճով հետաքրքիր միտք էր, բայց կատարումն առանձնապես դուրս չեկավ: Մանավանդ որ հազար տարվա, հին անեկդոտ էր: Էն մի Պալանիկն ավելի շատ դուրս եկավ:

*Տարբերակ 9. Մեծ փոփոխություն*
Չկարողացա ուշադիր կարդամ, աչքերս շաղվեցին: Մի անգամ էլ կփորձեմ, բայց էնքան էլ չհավանեցի:

*Տարբերակ 10. Կախարդական ծնծղաները*
Ավելի շուտ` «Հազար ու մի գիշեր» էր, քան Գրիմ եղբայրներ: Որպես հեքիաթ էլ առանձնապես չգրավեց: Շատ խառն էր ամեն ինչ ու սովորական:

Վերջ, փաստորեն: Շնորհակալություն մասնակիցներին: Հեսա մի հատ էլ պատմվածքների վրայով անցնեմ, քվեարկեմ ու անցնեմ քննարկումներին: Ընդհանուր առմամբ, վատը չէր մրցույթը:

----------

ivy (17.02.2014), Sambitbaba (17.02.2014), Աթեիստ (17.02.2014), Արէա (17.02.2014), Վոլտերա (17.02.2014)

----------


## E-la Via

Թող ուշ լինի, բայց նուշ լինի: Էս մրցույթի համար է ասված: Ձգձգվեց, բայց հո լավ պատմվածքներ են մրցույթին ներկայացվել:
Ապրեք, մասնակիցներ ջան:
Մի անգամ եմ կարդացել, ունեմ իմ նախընտրած տարբերակները: Բայց ուշոտ մի քանիսի վրայով ևս մեկ անգամ կանցնեմ, նոր կքվերակեմ:

----------


## Գրող

«Պոզը» մի անգամ էլ կարդացի ու ավելի շատ դուրս եկավ: Լավ եմ արել` քվեարկել եմ: Վերջն էլ ա ընտիր:

----------


## John

*Տարբերակ 1. Պոզ*
Մեջբերված հատվածը հատկապես շատ հավանեցի: Ընդհանուր էլ հաճույքով կարդացվում էր



> Հարի Դիքսի մայրիկը:
> Այս նախադասությունն արդեն իսկ լավ է, բայց դեռ շարունակություն էլ ունի:
> Հարի Դիքսի մայրիկը արդեն մի ամիս է, ինչ լցնում է սառնարանը մսի պահածոներով...


*Տարբերակ 2. Վրեժը*

Բզնունու կերպարը հոգեհարազատ էր, ու, ընդհանրապես պատմվածքն էր հոգեհարազատ


*Տարբերակ 5. Անիծյալը*

Ճիշտ ա իրական կյանքում սենց տպերին չեմ հավանում (գլխավոր հերոսին), բայց էդ հիվանդագին անպատասխան սերն էլ ամուսնական կյանքում պակաս ներվազդու չի: Իրականությանը մոտ թվաց, համենայնդեպս կեղծություն չզգացի մեջը ու հաճույքով կարդացի

*Տարբերակ 9. Մեծ փոփոխություն*

էս գործի մեջ գրավեց էն, որ նուրբ էին հանելուկներն ու անհայտները ու էնքան խելացի ձևով էր մատուցված, որ հեշտ ընկալելի էր: Ու համ էլ հոգեհարազատ էլի  :Smile: 

*Տարբերակ 10. Կախարդական ծնծղաները*

Մանկուց բարի հեքիաթներ եմ սիրել, ոչ թե ասենք Զանգի-Զրանգին ) որպես հեքիաթ ինքը շատ լավն էր, հավես ու բնականաբար ուրախ ավարտով: Կլասսիկ հեքիաթ էր էլի մի խոսքով, հաճույքով կարդացի:

հ.գ.

Բյուր ջան, հույս ունեմ խիստ մասնագիտական  գնահատական չէիր սպասում ինձնից, ես ինչպես գրելուց, այնպես էլ վերլուծելուց սիրողական մակարդակի վրա եմ  :Wink:

----------

ivy (17.02.2014), Sambitbaba (17.02.2014), Այբ (24.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հ.գ.
> 
> Բյուր ջան, հույս ունեմ խիստ մասնագիտական  գնահատական չէիր սպասում ինձնից, ես ինչպես գրելուց, այնպես էլ վերլուծելուց սիրողական մակարդակի վրա եմ


Չէ, Հովսեփ ջան, ապրես, որ չալարեցիր, էսքանը գրեցիր  :Smile:  ուղղակի միշտ էլ ավելի հետաքրքիր ա մրցույթը, երբ մարդիկ ասում են, թե ինչու են էս կամ էն տարբերակի օգտին քվերակել:

----------

Sambitbaba (17.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

Ժողովուրդ, նմանակվող հեղինակներին ծանոթ չեք, դրա համար բան չեք գրո՞ւմ։
Թե ուղղակի աշխարհում շատ ավելի կարևոր բաներ կան անելու, քան տասը պատմվածք կարդալ, քննարկելը   :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.02.2014), Աթեիստ (17.02.2014), Վոլտերա (17.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թող ուշ լինի, բայց նուշ լինի: Էս մրցույթի համար է ասված: Ձգձգվեց, բայց հո լավ պատմվածքներ են մրցույթին ներկայացվել:
> Ապրեք, մասնակիցներ ջան:
> Մի անգամ եմ կարդացել, ունեմ իմ նախընտրած տարբերակները: Բայց ուշոտ մի քանիսի վրայով ևս մեկ անգամ կանցնեմ, նոր կքվերակեմ:


Ու՞ր ես, սպասում ենք:

----------

Աթեիստ (17.02.2014)

----------


## E-la Via

> Ու՞ր ես, սպասում ենք:


Եկա  :Smile: :

----------


## E-la Via

*Տարբերակ 1. Պոզ*
Էս տարբերակը կարդալուց միանգամից մտածում ես՝ ինքն ա: Առջին պարբերությունը կարդացի , կանգ առա. էնքան լավն էր, որ չէի ուզում շարունակել: Նմանակումը, շարադրանքը, ՛՛average Joe''-ն, բառախաղը, հումորը, ամեն ինչ գրողի վարպետության մասին են խոսում: Անկեղծ, վաղուց մեր մրցույթներին էսքան լավ գործ չէի տեսել: Սկզբից թվաց, որ հեղինակը Իմփրեշնն ա, բայց հիմա մի քիչ կասկածում եմ: Ով էլ լինես , հեղինակ ջան, ապրես դու:

*Տարբերակ 2. Վրեժը*
Պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ Չեխով չեմ կարդացել, դրա համար չեմ կարղ նմանակման պահով կարծիք հայտնել: Ընդհանուր պատմվածքը լավն էր: Երկրորդ անգամ ընթերցելիս զգացվեց, որ հեղինակը մտածված սխեմա ու սահմաններ է ունեցել, որն իրեն թե մի փոքր կաշկանդել է, թե օգնել նմանակման խնդիրը լուծել: Թե որքանով է ստացվել՝ դա կասեն Չեղխով կարդացածները: Բայց ասեմ, որ Սեդայի ՛՛ապուշ՛՛ բառի վրա Բզնունուց առաջ ընկա ու ավելի շուտ բաժակը տվի Սեդայի գլխովը: Հաստատ արժանի էր:

*Տարբերակ 3. Մարսի թուզը*
Միանգամից ասեմ, որ առաջին պարբերությունը դուրս չեկավ: Երևի հայերին վերջում էվակուացնելու միտքը խանգարեց: Հեղինակ ջան, մի քանի անգամ պատմվածքիդ առաջին հատվածը կարդացի ու հասկացա, որ կարելի է հանգիստ առաջին պարբերությունը հանել: Դրանից ոչինչ չի տուժի, պատմվածքում առկա հետագա բացատրություններն ամեն ինչ իր տեղն են գցում: Կամ էլ կարելի է էդ հատվածը ձևափոխել: Ներիր, իհարկե, որ ինքս ինձ էսպես նստած պատմվածքդ խմբագրում եմ, բայց ինձ դա իրոք խանգարեց: Մեկ էլ մի բան. Մարիի հոր Մարսի եղանակի տեսության վրա ֆիքսվելը ջղայանցրեց: Ասում եմ, այ մարդ, Երկիրը լքող վերջին մարդկանցից ես, , կարճ ժամանակ անց էդ գունդը պայթելու է, տո հե՞չ պետքիդ չի, հե՞չ էդ միտքը քեզ չի տխրեցնում, որ դրել հա Մարսի անձրև ես ծեծում:
Իսկ ընդհանուր լավն էր պատմվածքը: Նմանակնում էլ ստացված: Իսկ վերջը շատ ավելի բրեդբերիական էր:

*Տարբերակ 4. Կակաչներ*
Առաջին անգամ կարդալիս՝ էս պատմվածքն էնքան էլ դուրս չեկավ: Երկրորդ անգամ շատ ավելի հավանեցի: Սիրուն նկարագրված մի դրվագ, որում շատ լավ էին իրար հաջորդրում սենտիմենտալությունն ու պրակտիկությունը: Հեմինգուեյական շունչը պահված: Կքվեարկեմ:

*Տարբերակ 5. Անիծյալը*
Էդգար Պո էլ չեմ կարդացել: Էնպես որ չեմ կարող ասել, թե որքանով է հաջողված նմանակումը, բայց պատմվածքը դուրս չեկավ: Էդ ատելության պահը անընդհատ շեշտելը հաճախ ավելորդ էր, անտեղի: Բայց մյուս կողմից, ատելության նոպաների ժամանակ իմ մոտ էլ եմ նկատել, որ անընդհատ էդ բառն եմ թե մտքում, թե բարձրաձայն կրկնում: Ու թեկուզ կյանքում կարա էդպես լինի, բայց, մեկ է, պատմվածքում դա խանգարեց: Լավ կլիներ, որ հեղինակը ավելի շատ կարողանար ցույց տար դա:

----------

ivy (18.02.2014), Sambitbaba (18.02.2014), Smokie (18.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (18.02.2014), Վոլտերա (18.02.2014)

----------


## E-la Via

*Տարբերակ 6. Հովսեփի ծնունդը*
Էս տարբերակի մասին չգիտեմ ինչ ասեմ: Ոչինչ չասեց: Երևի մեծ դեր ա խաղում նաև Չեխովին ծանոթ չլինելը:

*Տարբերակ 7. Հողը*
Լավն էր: Շատ... Լավ մտածված, լավ ի կատար ածված, հետաքրքիր: Հեղինակը կարողացավ սահուն տեղափոխել իր ստեղծած աշխարհ ու   բնական հերթափոխով նայել տալ թե Խաժակի, թե Թոսի աչքերով: Երկուսի տեսակետն էլ հասկանալ, երկուսի մտահոգությունն էլ կիսել:
Հետո էլ երևում են հեղինակի էկոլոգիական հայացնքերը, որի հետ կիսում եմ այն միտքը, որ շատ ավելի խորը ճգնաժամի դեպքում Երկիրը կբուժվի մարդու բացակայությունից ու միայն կշահի:

*Տարբերակ 8. Անեկդոտ Ա-ԼՅԱ ՊԱԼԱՆԻԿ*
Անհաջող նմանակում: Էն տպավորությունն էր , որ հեղինակը անլուրջ է մոտեցել մրցույթին: 

*Տարբերակ 9. Մեծ փոփոխություն*
Անբնական երկխոսություն էր: Չեմ բացառում, որ նման իրավիճակում ֆրանսիացիների մոտ նման անհեթեթ երկխոսություն կծավալվի, որ մի փոքր կոպիտ արտահայտվելու դեպքում տղամարդուց քաղաքավարություն ու ասպետական պահվածք կակնկալվի,  բայց մեկ ա, հավատ չներշնչեց: Բացի այդ, Հեմինգուեյ չտեսա այդտեղ: Կարողա քիչ կարդալուց ա: Ու չհասկացա, թե մեծ փոփոխությունն ինչումն էր: Աղջկա սեռական կողմնորոշումը փոխելո՞ւ մեջ, թե՞ սովորական զույգերի սովորական բաժանման մեջ:

*Տարբերակ 10. Կախարդական ծնծղաները*
Էնքան լավ սկսվեց էս հեքիաթը: Կեսից ավելին շատ լավ էր գրված, պարզ զգացվում էր, որ հեղինակը շատ խնամքով է մոտեցել մտահաղացմանը, երկար մտածել, հետո գործի անցել, բայց չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի, ինչ-որ պահից սկսում է խճճվել ու հանգուցալուծումը շատ ավելի թույլ է ստացվում: Կարծես հեղինակը կամ ժամանակի, կամ անհամբերության պատճառով չի կարողացել այն ամբողջությամբ եփել ներսում: Կարծում եմ, եթե  հանգուցալուծման վրա մի քիչ էլ աշխատվի, դրանից հեքիաթը միայն կշահի:

Եվ այսպես քվեարկում եմ *«Պոզի», «Կակաչների»* ու *«Հողի»* օգտին:
Ու շնորհակալություն հայտնում հեղինակներին այս մրցույթին մասնակցելու համար: Բավական բարդ ֆորմատի էր: Ինքս չհամարձակվեցի անգամ մտածել մասնակցելու մասին:

----------

ivy (18.02.2014), Sambitbaba (18.02.2014), Smokie (18.02.2014), Արէա (18.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (18.02.2014), Վոլտերա (18.02.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

Ժող, Գալաթեային ո՞ր գործի հեղնակ եք տեսնում: "Պոզը" կարո՞ղ ա Գալաթեան ա գրել:

----------


## ivy

> Ժող, Գալաթեային ո՞ր գործի հեղնակ եք տեսնում: "Պոզը" կարո՞ղ ա Գալաթեան ա գրել:


Մտածում եմ՝ եթե ինքը մասնակցած լիներ, գոնե մի բառ էս մրցույթում գրած կլիներ:
Համ էլ մի ձև չեմ տեսնում իրեն՝ որպես էդ գործի հեղինակ: Ընդհանրապես, չկա ինքը էս մրցույթում. ես իր ձեռագիրը լավ գիտեմ:

Ու համ էլ գիտե՞ք ինչի ա էս մրցույթի որակը սենց լավը, որովհետև տարբերակների մոտ կեսը Բյուրինն ա:
«Կակաչներ», «Անիծյալը», «Մարսի թուզը», «Մեծ փոփոխություն»:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.02.2014), Շինարար (18.02.2014), Վոլտերա (18.02.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մտածում եմ՝ եթե ինքը մասնակցած լիներ, գոնե մի բառ էս մրցույթում գրած կլիներ:
> Համ էլ մի ձև չեմ տեսնում իրեն՝ որպես էդ գործի հեղինակ: Ընդհանրապես, չկա ինքը էս մրցույթում. ես իր ձեռագիրը լավ գիտեմ:
> 
> Ու համ էլ գիտե՞ք ինչի ա էս մրցույթի որակը սենց լավը, որովհետև տարբերակների մոտ կեսը Բյուրինն ա:
> «Կակաչներ», *«Անիծյալը»*, «Մարսի թուզը», «Մեծ փոփոխություն»:


«Անիծյալը», որտև գովում ա՞։
Մնացածի մասին բան չասեցի, բայց էս մեկը ..., եսի՞մ։

----------


## ivy

> «Անիծյալը», որտև գովում ա՞։
> Մնացածի մասին բան չասեցի, բայց էս մեկը ..., եսի՞մ։


Էս ասածս բոլոր տարբերակներն էլ գովել ա՝ սրտիկներով ու ապրեսներով, մենակ Անիծյալը չի  :Jpit: 
Բայց, հա, Անիծյալը ինքն ա. Բյուրը ինչ էլ գրի, ես մոմի լույսի տակ էլ կճանաչեմ:

----------


## ivy

Ի դեպ, բոլոր չորսն էլ տեխնիկապես շատ լավ են գրված, դրա համար էլ էս մրցույթի որակն էսքան բարձր է:

----------

Alphaone (18.02.2014), E-la Via (18.02.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

Չգիտեմ ինչ չափանիշ վերցնել: Որոշել էի երեք ուղղությամբ գնահատել՝ թվաբանական  իջինով՝ 1, որքանով են լավ նմանակել, 2. պատմվածքի ասելիքն ու գեղարվեստական արժեքը, օրինակ, եթե գնահատելիս լինեի ոչ որպես նմանակում, այլ՝ հեղինակային պատմվածք, 3. ինձ դուր գալը, քանի որ սուբյեկտիվ գործոնից ես չեմ կարողանում ազատվել, միշտ որոշակի տոկոս կազմում է հենց սուբյեկտիվիզմը: Բայց էնպես խճճվեցի ու յուրաքանչյուր պատմվածքում էնքան շատ գործոններ են դուր գալիս, որ չեմ կարողանում քվեարկել: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ չեմ քվեարկելու:
Հիմա պատմվածքները(դեռ ոչ մի մեկնաբանություն չեմ կարդացել, քվեարկության արդյունքներին ծանոթ չեմ)  :Smile: 
1. Պոզ: 
Պոզով-պոչով բաներ չեմ սիրում, իսկ Պալանիկի ոճը լրիվ դա ա՝ ինչ-որ բոբոյություններ, անսպասելություն, վերահաս վտանգի տարտամ զգացողություն, անորոշություն: Էնքան հզոր ա նմանակումը, որ ես կհավատայի, որ Պալանիկն է գրել: Մյուս կողմից էլ, եթե Պալանիկին ժանրային առումով չեմ երկրպագում, ապա գրելու տեխնիկայի, պատկերների կառուցման, նյութի մատուցման տեսանկյունից իր առաջ խոնարհվում եմ ու հեղինակին էլ ռեսպեկտ, որ կարողացել է շունչը որսալ: Մի քիչ «պոզերն» էին հարկ եղածից ավել շեշտված, արհեստականություն ու զոռով խցկածի տպավորություն էր թողնում, բայց ընդհանուր իմ ֆավորիտներից է:

----------

ivy (18.02.2014), Sambitbaba (18.02.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

2. Վրեժը 
6. Հովսեփի ծնունդը
(Չեխով)

Վրեժը ընդհանուր գծերով Չեխովի ոճն էր, բայց ինքը տողատակում թաքցված զավեշտ ունի, շատ նուրբ հումոր, որ էստեղ բացակայում էր: Նույնը կարող եմ ասել նաև Հովսեփի ծնունդի վերաբերյալ, էն բացառությամբ, որ վերջինս թե ընդհանուր ոճով, թե որպես նմանակում մի փոքր զիջում էր առաջինին, առաջինի կերպարներն ավելի իրական էին ու ավելի Չեխովյան:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.02.2014), Վոլտերա (18.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Տարբերակ 1. Պոզ*
> Էս տարբերակը կարդալուց միանգամից մտածում ես՝ ինքն ա: Առջին պարբերությունը կարդացի , կանգ առա. էնքան լավն էր, որ չէի ուզում շարունակել: Նմանակումը, շարադրանքը, ՛՛average Joe''-ն, բառախաղը, հումորը, ամեն ինչ գրողի վարպետության մասին են խոսում: Անկեղծ, վաղուց մեր մրցույթներին էսքան լավ գործ չէի տեսել: Սկզբից թվաց, որ հեղինակը Իմփրեշնն ա, բայց հիմա մի քիչ կասկածում եմ: Ով էլ լինես , հեղինակ ջան, ապրես դու:
> 
> *Տարբերակ 2. Վրեժը*
> Պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ Չեխով չեմ կարդացել, դրա համար չեմ կարղ նմանակման պահով կարծիք հայտնել: Ընդհանուր պատմվածքը լավն էր: Երկրորդ անգամ ընթերցելիս զգացվեց, որ հեղինակը մտածված սխեմա ու սահմաններ է ունեցել, որն իրեն թե մի փոքր կաշկանդել է, թե օգնել նմանակման խնդիրը լուծել: Թե որքանով է ստացվել՝ դա կասեն Չեղխով կարդացածները: Բայց ասեմ, որ Սեդայի ՛՛ապուշ՛՛ բառի վրա Բզնունուց առաջ ընկա ու ավելի շուտ բաժակը տվի Սեդայի գլխովը: Հաստատ արժանի էր:
> 
> *Տարբերակ 3. Մարսի թուզը*
> Միանգամից ասեմ, որ առաջին պարբերությունը դուրս չեկավ: Երևի հայերին վերջում էվակուացնելու միտքը խանգարեց: Հեղինակ ջան, մի քանի անգամ պատմվածքիդ առաջին հատվածը կարդացի ու հասկացա, որ կարելի է հանգիստ առաջին պարբերությունը հանել: Դրանից ոչինչ չի տուժի, պատմվածքում առկա հետագա բացատրություններն ամեն ինչ իր տեղն են գցում: Կամ էլ կարելի է էդ հատվածը ձևափոխել: Ներիր, իհարկե, որ ինքս ինձ էսպես նստած պատմվածքդ խմբագրում եմ, բայց ինձ դա իրոք խանգարեց: Մեկ էլ մի բան. Մարիի հոր Մարսի եղանակի տեսության վրա ֆիքսվելը ջղայանցրեց: Ասում եմ, այ մարդ, Երկիրը լքող վերջին մարդկանցից ես, , կարճ ժամանակ անց էդ գունդը պայթելու է, տո հե՞չ պետքիդ չի, հե՞չ էդ միտքը քեզ չի տխրեցնում, որ դրել հա Մարսի անձրև ես ծեծում:
> Իսկ ընդհանուր լավն էր պատմվածքը: Նմանակնում էլ ստացված: Իսկ վերջը շատ ավելի բրեդբերիական էր:
> ...





> *Տարբերակ 6. Հովսեփի ծնունդը*
> Էս տարբերակի մասին չգիտեմ ինչ ասեմ: Ոչինչ չասեց: Երևի մեծ դեր ա խաղում նաև Չեխովին ծանոթ չլինելը:
> 
> *Տարբերակ 7. Հողը*
> Լավն էր: Շատ... Լավ մտածված, լավ ի կատար ածված, հետաքրքիր: Հեղինակը կարողացավ սահուն տեղափոխել իր ստեղծած աշխարհ ու   բնական հերթափոխով նայել տալ թե Խաժակի, թե Թոսի աչքերով: Երկուսի տեսակետն էլ հասկանալ, երկուսի մտահոգությունն էլ կիսել:
> Հետո էլ երևում են հեղինակի էկոլոգիական հայացնքերը, որի հետ կիսում եմ այն միտքը, որ շատ ավելի խորը ճգնաժամի դեպքում Երկիրը կբուժվի մարդու բացակայությունից ու միայն կշահի:
> 
> *Տարբերակ 8. Անեկդոտ Ա-ԼՅԱ ՊԱԼԱՆԻԿ*
> Անհաջող նմանակում: Էն տպավորությունն էր , որ հեղինակը անլուրջ է մոտեցել մրցույթին: 
> ...


Ո՜նց եմ սիրում քո մեկնաբանությունները  :Smile:  Դիտողություններդ անպայման հաշվի կառնեմ պատմվածքն ուրիշ հարթակում հրապարակելիս:

----------

E-la Via (18.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, Գալաթեային ո՞ր գործի հեղնակ եք տեսնում: "Պոզը" կարո՞ղ ա Գալաթեան ա գրել:


Շին, ճիշտն ասած, ես էլ եմ հակված կարծելու, որ Գալաթեան էս անգամ չի մասնակցել: Բայց եթե հանկարծ մասնակցել ա, ուրեմն «Պոզն» ա ինքը գրել, ուրիշ տարբերակ հնարավոր չի:






> Էս ասածս բոլոր տարբերակներն էլ գովել ա՝ սրտիկներով ու ապրեսներով, մենակ Անիծյալը չի 
> Բայց, հա, Անիծյալը ինքն ա. Բյուրը ինչ էլ գրի, ես մոմի լույսի տակ էլ կճանաչեմ:


Ռիփ, ինձ ինչի՞ տեղ ես դրել: Ուրեմն իմ գոված տարբերակների հեղինակը պարտադիր ես պիտի լինեմ, հա՞: Մեռա ասելով՝ ես ստեղ մենակ մի գործ ունեմ: Մոմի լույսն էլ քեզ չի օգնում, աչքիս լամպոչկեք վառես, որ տեսնես, որ Անիծյալը ես չեմ:

Ահամ, եթե էդ չորսի հեղինակը ես եմ, էն մնացած վեցինն էլ դու ես  :Tongue: 

Բայց մեկ ա, ընդհանուր առմամբ լավ մրցույթ ա  :Jpit:  Կեցցեն ակումբցիները, անգամ համաշխարհային մեծության գրողներին են գերազանցում  :Jpit:

----------


## Smokie

Էս վերևի նկարում Հեմինգուեյը տեղ չի արե՞լ :Jpit: 

Բա խեղճ Լուիս Քերոլը ինչ վիճակում ա, ակնհայտորեն նեղված դեմքով: :Sad:

----------


## E-la Via

> Ռիփ, ինձ ինչի՞ տեղ ես դրել: Ուրեմն իմ գոված տարբերակների հեղինակը պարտադիր ես պիտի լինեմ, հա՞: Մեռա ասելով՝ ես ստեղ մենակ մի գործ ունեմ: Մոմի լույսն էլ քեզ չի օգնում, աչքիս լամպոչկեք վառես, որ տեսնես, որ Անիծյալը ես չեմ:
> 
> Ահամ, եթե էդ չորսի հեղինակը ես եմ, էն մնացած վեցինն էլ դու ես 
> 
> Բայց մեկ ա, ընդհանուր առմամբ լավ մրցույթ ա  Կեցցեն ակումբցիները, անգամ համաշխարհային մեծության գրողներին են գերազանցում


Բյուր, արի խոստովանի, որ էս մրցույթում մեկից ավելի տարբերակ ունես ներկայացրած: Ես որ գրեթե վստահ եմ, որ «Կակաչներն» ու «Մեծ փոփոխությունը» դու ես գրել: «Մարսի թուզի» հեղինակն էլ կարծում եմ Ալֆան ա:

----------

Sambitbaba (19.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, արի խոստովանի, որ էս մրցույթում մեկից ավելի տարբերակ ունես ներկայացրած: Ես որ գրեթե վստահ եմ, որ «Կակաչներն» ու «Մեծ փոփոխությունը» դու ես գրել: «Մարսի թուզի» հեղինակն էլ կարծում եմ Ալֆան ա:


Սխալ ես ասում, հաստատ սխալ ես ասում  :Jpit:  
Բայց կայֆ մրցույթ ա. հենց առաջին վայրկյաններից չի բացահայտվել, թե որն եմ ես: Շին, հլա դու արի տեսնեմ կարա՞ս գուշակես:


Ի դեպ, Ռիփ, բռնացրել եմ քեզ, հլը արի ու դու էլ մեկիկ-մեկիկ արտահայտվի  :Jpit:  Նոր նկատեցի, որ ոչ բոլոր գործերի մասին ես կարծիք գրել, որի մասին էլ գրել ես, նենց թռուցիկոտ: Ու թաքուն-թաքուն էլ քվեարկել ես: Հիմա կարա՞մ ենթադրեմ, որ էն գործերը, որոնց մասին խոսել ես, դու ես գրել: Կամ էլ որոնց մասին չես խոսել, դու ես  :Jpit:

----------


## E-la Via

Ժող, «Կակաչները» շատ անարդարացի ա յոթ ձայն հավաքել: Չքվեարկածներ, մի անգամ էլ կարդացեք: Էնքան լավ երկխոսություններ կան. գրեթե բան չասող, բայց իրական, կենդանի:




> - Լսիր, քեզ մի վիդեո պիտի ուղարկեի այֆոնի մասին, մոռացել եմ:
> - Ես այֆոն չունեմ,- ասաց աղջիկը,- իմ հեռախոսը տեսե՞լ ես:
> - Տեսել եմ: Հին, հասարակ, չես էլ ուզում ավելի լավն ունենալ: Դրա համար քեզ սիրում եմ:
> Աղջիկը կակաչներն ազատեց մոմլաթե փաթեթավորումից ու հատիկ-հատիկ ջուրը նետեց:
> - Այդ ի՞նչ ես անում:
> - Ես հասարակ եմ,- պատասխանեց,- միևնույն է, հետս չէի կարող տանել


:

Կծելու կտոր ա  :Love: ..




> Անցան կամուրջն ու մտան լայն փողոց: Նրանց ձայները երբեմն խլանում էին ավտոմեքենաների աղմուկից: Աղջկա ոտքը սահեց: Տղան բռնեց, որ չընկնի:
> - Ի՞նչ պատահեց, կնիկ:
> - Քանի՞ անգամ եմ ասել, այդ բառը մի ասա, հայերենում ճիշտ չի հնչում:
> - Լավ, կին... կին ջան:
> - Էլի սխալ է: Ասա՝ աղջիկ ջան:
> - Աղջիկ ջան:
> - Կոպիտ է... չէ, մի ասա, ընդհանրապես մի ասա:


Բա էս տողը...




> - Ես մի ընկեր ունեմ, ընկերուհին ուզում էր փողոցում համբուրել, ընկերս չթողեց: Ասում էր, որ այն տղաները, որոնք ընկերուհի չունեն, կտեսնեն ու կտխրեն:





> - Ես քեզ հետո կզանգեմ,- տղան հեռախոսը գրպանը դրեց: Ձգվեց դեպի հեռացող աղջիկը՝ փորձելով համբուրել: Շուրթերին չհասավ: Ձգվեց դեպի այտը: Աղջիկը մի ոտքը դուրս դրեց գնացքից: Տղայի շուրթերը դիպան նրա մազերի ծայրին: Աղջիկը դուրս եկավ գնացքից: Տղան ձեռքը տարավ շուրթերին ու մատների ծայրով բռնեց խատուտիկի թերթիկը:
> :


Բա կարճ նախաադասություններով նկարագրությունները: Նայում ես մի երկու նախադասություն է գրված ասենք խատուտիկ քաղելու ու այն փչելու մասին, բայց էնքան վառ ես տեսնում էդ պահը: Արևի շողերը, աղջկա դեմքի արտահայտությունը, տղու հայացքը, նույնիսկ աղջկան էդ քայլին դրդող պատճառն ես տեսնում:




> Շարունակեցին քայլել: Աղջիկը կանգ առավ: Ասֆալտի արանքում խատուտիկ էր աճել: Պոկեց: Մոտեցրեց շուրթերին ու փչեց: Խատուտիկի թերթիկները օդում պտույտներ գործեցին, խառնվեցին աղջկա մազերին:



Մի խոսքով՝ լրիվ քվեարկելու գործ ա:

----------

Sambitbaba (19.02.2014), Smokie (19.02.2014)

----------


## E-la Via

> Սխալ ես ասում, հաստատ սխալ ես ասում  
> Բայց կայֆ մրցույթ ա. հենց առաջին վայրկյաններից չի բացահայտվել, թե որն եմ ես: Շին, հլա դու արի տեսնեմ կարա՞ս գուշակես:


Դեռ կտեսնենք  :Wink: :

----------


## Alphaone

3. Մարսի թուզը:
Բրեդբերի  :Love:  Իրականում պատմվածքը շատ լավն էր, բայց Բրեդբերին ուրիշ է, էն կենդանի պատկերները, ամեն ինչի շոշափելիության աստիճան իրական լինելու զգացողությունը չկար: Բրեդբերի կարդալիս ես բույրը զգում եմ, շոշափում եմ, տեսնում եմ ամեն նյուանս ու դրանով հանդերձ Բրեդբերին ինձ նաև թույլ է տալիս որոշ դետալներ երևակայությամբ լրացնել: Այս նմանակումն ինչքան էլ լավն էր, միևնույն է, Բրեդբերիական այդ նրբությունները չուներ, թվում էր, հեղինակն ուղղակի գրել է Բրեդբերիի ոճով, բայց հետո չի մանրացել, փորձել խմբագրել, վերջնական տեսքի բերել, այլ թեթև վրայով անցել է ու վերջ: Բայց եթե որպես նմանակում էնքան էլ բարձր չեմ գնահատում, ապա որպես պատմվածք ինձ հիացրել է: Հետո, մի բան կար, որ լրիվ-լրիվ Բրեդբերիական էր, սքայֆայի ու ֆենտեզիի հրաշալի համադրումը: Մի խոսքով, հեղինակին կրկնակի շնորհակալություն, մեկ, որ իմ սիրած հեղինակին է նմանակել, երկու՝ շնորհակալություն գաղափարի համար:

----------


## Alphaone

4. Կակաչներ
9. Մեծ փոփոխություն

Երկուսն էլ, եթե մրցույթից դուրս կարդայի, գուցե մտածեի Հեմինգուեյն է հեղինակը:Այդ առումով նմանակողները կեցցեն, ճիշտ նոտան գտել են, բայց երկու դեպքում էլ քանի որ նույն թերությունը կար, միասին գրեցի: Հեմինգուեյ կարդալով ես կարող եմ օրերով ասելիքի շուրջ մտածել: Էս դեպքում ուղղակի կարդացի, անցա, մոռացա, էն աստիճան, որ կարծիք գրելուց վերադարձա, նորից ընթերցեցի: Հետո հասկացա, թե որն էր խնդիրը. էն խորդությունը, որ սպասում էի նմանակումից, չուներ: Անկեղծ հիմա չեմ կարող ասել, մրցույթի գործերի հետ կարդացի, միանգամից շատ ինֆորմացիա կուլ տվեցի, դրա համար չտպավորվեցին գործերը, թե իրականում տպավորիչ չէին: Դրա համար տեխնիկակակն կողմը թեև բարձր եմ գնահատում, անգամ շատ բարձր, բովանդակային առումով չգիտեմ ինչ ասել, համ դուր են գալիս, համ էլ սպասելիքները չեն արդարացրել:

----------


## Alphaone

5. Անիծյալը

Ես խիստ կասկածներ ունեմ, որ էս իրականում Պո-ն է գրել  :LOL: : Նույն հատու նախադասությունները, մի տեսակ «վերամբարձ ցինիզմը», մակերեսային հեգնանքի տակ քողարկված խորությունը: Բայց էլի ինձ չհերիքեց: Մի քանի անգամ կարդացի, ցանկացա հասկանալ, թե ինչն էն չէր, բայց իզուր, գուցե հետո, երբ սկսեմ մեկնաբանությունները կարդալ, լամպը վառվի, էլի անդրադառնամ, բայց էս պահին չգիեմ ինչ ավեկացնել  :Sad:

----------


## Արէա

*Տարբերակ 1. Պոզ* - *ivy* 
*Տարբերակ 2. Վրեժը* - *Այբ*
*Տարբերակ 3. Մարսի թուզը* - *StrangeLittleGirl* 
*Տարբերակ 4. Կակաչներ* - *StrangeLittleGirl* 
*Տարբերակ 5. Անիծյալը* - *Վոլտերա*
*Տարբերակ 6. Հովսեփի ծնունդը* - *Նարե91*
*Տարբերակ 7. Հողը* - *Alphaone*
*Տարբերակ 8. Անեկդոտ Ա-ԼՅԱ ՊԱԼԱՆԻԿ* - ???
*Տարբերակ 9. Մեծ փոփոխություն* - *StrangeLittleGirl* 
*Տարբերակ 10. Կախարդական ծնծղաները* - ???

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ նենց ա բացում, որ սաղ «Մեծ փոփոխությունն» ու «Կակաչներն» իրար հետ են քննարկվում, անգամ համոզված են, որ երկուսն էլ նույն մարդն ա գրել  :Jpit:  Ես ձեզ հաստատ բան եմ ասում՝ տենց չի:

Արէա, «Հողը» Ալֆան չի, ivy-ն ա: 100%-ով:

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա, «Հողը» Ալֆան չի, ivy-ն ա: 100%-ով:


Ես կասկածում էի ճիշտն ասած, բայց մի երկու կտոր կա, որոնք ստիպում են հրաժարվել էն մտքից որ սա Այվին ա գրել:

----------

ivy (18.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես կասկածում էի ճիշտն ասած, բայց մի երկու կտոր կա, որոնք ստիպում են հրաժարվել էն մտքից որ սա Այվին ա գրել:


Ո՞ր կտորները:
Ոտքից գլուխ ինքն ա՝ թե՛ հայերենը, թե՛ տակի բնապահպանական թեման, թե՛ կերպարները:

----------

Alphaone (18.02.2014)

----------


## Արէա

> Ո՞ր կտորները:
> Ոտքից գլուխ ինքն ա՝ թե՛ հայերենը, թե՛ տակի բնապահպանական թեման, թե՛ կերպարները:





> Հյութեղ պտուղը հոսեց նրա շուրթերի կողքից:


Եսիմ:

----------


## ivy

Խեղճ Վոլտերան մեռավ կոկորդ պատռելով, թե սա Պո չի, դուք ասում եք՝ սա ինքն ա գրել   :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եսիմ:


Ուշադիր չի էղել երևի: Բայց լրիվ այվիական նախադասություն ա:

----------


## Alphaone

> *Տարբերակ 1. Պոզ* - *ivy* 
> *Տարբերակ 2. Վրեժը* - *Այբ*
> *Տարբերակ 3. Մարսի թուզը* - *StrangeLittleGirl* 
> *Տարբերակ 4. Կակաչներ* - *StrangeLittleGirl* 
> *Տարբերակ 5. Անիծյալը* - *Վոլտերա*
> *Տարբերակ 6. Հովսեփի ծնունդը* - *Նարե91*
> *Տարբերակ 7. Հողը* - *Alphaone*
> *Տարբերակ 8. Անեկդոտ Ա-ԼՅԱ ՊԱԼԱՆԻԿ* - ???
> *Տարբերակ 9. Մեծ փոփոխություն* - *StrangeLittleGirl* 
> *Տարբերակ 10. Կախարդական ծնծղաները* - ???


Ծնծղաները Բյուրին եմ կասկածում, թեև իր համար մի քիչ թույլ էր, անեկդոտն էլ Լիզին եմ կասկածում, ինքը թրոլլինգ հավես ա անում  :LOL:

----------

Արէա (18.02.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Խեղճ Վոլտերան մեռավ կոկորդ պատռելով, թե սա Պո չի, դուք ասում եք՝ սա ինքն ա գրել


Դե կարող ա էնքան քլնգեցինք, մանթոյից ա ասում  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Խեղճ Վոլտերան մեռավ կոկորդ պատռելով, թե սա Պո չի, դուք ասում եք՝ սա ինքն ա գրել


Էդ խեղճ Վոլտերան շատ յամանն ա, դու տենց մի նայի իրան: Մի քիչ առաջ էլ չաթում էր կոկորդ պատռում: Արդեն քիչ էր մնում՝ ես էլ հավատայի, որ ես եմ գրել  :Angry2:

----------


## ivy

> Դե կարող ա էնքան քլնգեցինք, մանթոյից ա ասում


Բայց առաջինը ինքն ա գրել էս գործի մասին   :Jpit: 

Բյուրն ա   :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ծնծղաները Բյուրին եմ կասկածում, թեև իր համար մի քիչ թույլ էր, անեկդոտն էլ Լիզին եմ կասկածում, ինքը թրոլլինգ հավես ա անում


Ալֆուշ, քննարկումները կարդա էլի: Ես մի կես էջ գրել եմ, թե դա ինչու Գրիմ եղբայրներ չի, դու ասում ես՝ Բյուրն ա  :Jpit: 




> Դե կարող ա էնքան քլնգեցինք, մանթոյից ա ասում


Ես էլ եմ տենց մտածում  :Jpit:  Ու վախենամ՝ վերջում ուրիշ անուն հրապարակի: Իրա ձեռը չի՞  :Jpit:

----------


## Alphaone

> Ինձ նենց ա բացում, որ սաղ «Մեծ փոփոխությունն» ու «Կակաչներն» իրար հետ են քննարկվում, անգամ համոզված են, որ երկուսն էլ նույն մարդն ա գրել  Ես ձեզ հաստատ բան եմ ասում՝ տենց չի:
> 
> Արէա, «Հողը» Ալֆան չի, ivy-ն ա: 100%-ով:


Բյուր, ես վստահ եմ, որ նույն մարդը չի, ուղղակի երկուսն էլ նույն խնդիրն ունեին, խորությամբ Հեմինգուեյին չէին հասնում

Հ.Գ. ես էլ գիտեմ մենակ ես եմ ըստ նմանակման խմբավորում  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց առաջինը ինքն ա գրել էս գործի մասին  
> 
> Բյուրն ա



Ռիփ, ներվերս մի կեր: Ես չեմ: Ես Պոյին ոչ սիրում եմ, ոչ էլ էնքան կարդացել եմ, որ նմանակելու ռիսկ անեի: Մարին էլ տենց գրել ա իրան ապահովագրելու համար: Մի հատ հլը հիշի էլի: Իրա սաղ գործերը, անկախ Պոյին նմանակելուց, սենց կարմիր արյուն բան-ման են: Ստեղ էլ լրիվ էդ ա:

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆուշ, քննարկումները կարդա էլի: Ես մի կես էջ գրել եմ, թե դա ինչու Գրիմ եղբայրներ չի, դու ասում ես՝ Բյուրն ա


Հա, ես էլ կարդալուց Գրիմ եղբայրներին էնքան էլ չնմանեցրի, բայց հիշեցի, որ ամեն մրցույթում դու մի հատ ուշադրություն շեղող ես գրում, մի հատ հիմնական, դրա համար էլ կասկածեցի, համ էլ որոշել եմ մեկնաբանել, նոր կարդալ մեկնաբանությունները, որ ուրիշի կարծիքից չազդվեմ, Բյուր  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ես վստահ եմ, որ նույն մարդը չի, ուղղակի երկուսն էլ նույն խնդիրն ունեին, խորությամբ Հեմինգուեյին չէին հասնում
> 
> Հ.Գ. ես էլ գիտեմ մենակ ես եմ ըստ նմանակման խմբավորում


Ալֆ, իսկ ինձ թվում ա՝ «Մեծ փոփոխությունը» լա՜վ էլ հասնում ա: Էդ «նա-երի» պահը չլիներ, հաստատ առանց վարանելու արդեն էդ գործին ձայն էի տվել: Զուտ լեզվական պահ ա, որ ինձ հետ ա պահում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, ես էլ կարդալուց Գրիմ եղբայրներին էնքան էլ չնմանեցրի, բայց հիշեցի, որ ամեն մրցույթում դու մի հատ ուշադրություն շեղող ես գրում, մի հատ հիմնական, դրա համար էլ կասկածեցի, համ էլ որոշել եմ մեկնաբանել, նոր կարդալ մեկնաբանությունները, որ ուրիշի կարծիքից չազդվեմ, Բյուր


Իիիհ, Ալֆուշ, էս անգամ ժամանակ չունեցա: Հազիվ մի հատ եմ հասցրել, էն էլ ուզում են մրցույթի գործերի կեսն ինձ վրա բարդեն  :Jpit: 

Հա, մի հատ էլ կիսատ Մարկես ունեմ, որ վերջացնեմ, արտամրցութային կտեղադրեմ: Էհ, ափսոս իրան նմանակող չեղավ  :Sad:

----------

Alphaone (18.02.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Իիիհ, Ալֆուշ, էս անգամ ժամանակ չունեցա: Հազիվ մի հատ եմ հասցրել, էն էլ ուզում են մրցույթի գործերի կեսն ինձ վրա բարդեն 
> 
> Հա, մի հատ էլ կիսատ Մարկես ունեմ, որ վերջացնեմ, արտամրցութային կտեղադրեմ: Էհ, ափսոս իրան նմանակող չեղավ


Մի պահ մտածեցի, որ Մարկես ինձ ոչ մեկ չի վերագրի, որոշեցի գրել, մի քիչ վերընթերցեցի, հասկացա, որ չեմ հաջողացնի, էդ մտքից հրաժարվեցի, ախր հեչ իր նման չեմ կարող գրել  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի պահ մտածեցի, որ Մարկես ինձ ոչ մեկ չի վերագրի, որոշեցի գրել, մի քիչ վերընթերցեցի, հասկացա, որ չեմ հաջողացնի, էդ մտքից հրաժարվեցի, ախր հեչ իր նման չեմ կարող գրել


Փորձեիր էլի: Մարկեսին կարոտ մնացինք էս մրցույթում  :Jpit:

----------


## Alphaone

Հա, էդ երկուսից Մեծ փոփոխությունն ինձ ավելի ա դուր գալիս, բայց մի տեսակ արհեստական դրամատիզմ կար մեջը, Հեմինգուեյի մոտ արհեստական չի էդ ամենը, հավես, սահուն ա, կարող ա հենց էդ Նա-երի պահն ա արհեստականություն ստեղծում, ես գլխի չեմ ընկել, բայց կարդալուց էնպես չի կլանում, ստիպում մտածել, խորանալ, վերլուծել, գլուխ կոտրել, ոնց որ Հեմինգուեյ կարդալուց:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բայց առաջինը ինքն ա գրել էս գործի մասին  
> 
> Բյուրն ա


Չէ, առաջինը ես էի քլնգողը, հետո քլնգողներն ավելացան  :Jpit:  Չնայած Բյուրն ավելի հավանական է, որովհետև ինձ ամեն կերպ ուզում էր ապացուցել, որ Պոյի ոճն ա  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, առաջինը ես էի քլնգողը, հետո քլնգողներն ավելացան  Չնայած Բյուրն ավելի հավանական է, որովհետև ինձ ամեն կերպ ուզում էր ապացուցել, որ Պոյի ոճն ա


Հիմա որ սկսեմ հիստերիկանալ, ասել՝ էդ գործի հետ ես բացարձակապես կապ չունեմ, Ռիփը կասի՝ քննադատությունը ծանր տարավ, դեսուդեն ընկած համոզում ա, որ իրա գործը լավն ա:

----------

ivy (19.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Չէ, առաջինը ես էի քլնգողը, հետո քլնգողներն ավելացան  Չնայած Բյուրն ավելի հավանական է, որովհետև ինձ ամեն կերպ ուզում էր ապացուցել, որ Պոյի ոճն ա


Կարծեմ առաջինը Մարին ա գրել, երբ որ ընդհանուր բոլոր գործերի մասին գրել էր մի մեծ գրառման մեջ։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Կարծեմ առաջինը Մարին ա գրել, երբ որ ընդհանուր բոլոր գործերի մասին գրել էր մի մեծ գրառման մեջ։


Վայ դե չէ, ես էի  :Jpit: 

Դրանից հետո նոր ինքը սկսեց քլնգել, թե ես ճիշտ էի ասում, բայց որպես առանձին գործ լավն ա, բայց անմշակ  :Jpit:  Պոտենցիալ հեղինակի արդարացումներ են  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (19.02.2014), Արէա (19.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Հիմա որ սկսեմ հիստերիկանալ, ասել՝ էդ գործի հետ ես բացարձակապես կապ չունեմ, Ռիփը կասի՝ քննադատությունը ծանր տարավ, դեսուդեն ընկած համոզում ա, որ իրա գործը լավն ա:


Մարիին չհամոզես, որ քո տեղն ուրիշ անուն գրի   :Jpit: 

Ու համ էլ դու դեռ չես քվեարկել   :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, հլա դու արի տեսնեմ կարա՞ս գուշակես:


Ինձ զիլյոնի զինծառայող զգացի կազառմում յախշիի ուգլավոյ կոյկի մոտ ներկայանալիս :Xeloq:

----------

Նաիրուհի (19.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

Ես ունեմ վարկած, որ Բյուրը իր գործերը (բոլորը՝ բացի մեկից) ուղարկել ա ուրիշ անունով, դրա համար ա հիմա սենց վստահ ասում՝ ես չեմ, կտեսնեք. մի խոսքով, եթե վերջում լիքը անծանոթ, ոչ ակումբային անուններ լինեն, չզարմանաք  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Առաջինը կարդացի… հես ա քննարկեմ… երկար-բարակ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մարիին չհամոզես, որ քո տեղն ուրիշ անուն գրի  
> 
> Ու համ էլ դու դեռ չես քվեարկել


Ռիփ, լավ էլի: Կարո՞ղ ա ուզենաս իմ ու Մարիի չաթը սքրինշոթ անեմ, գցեմ ակումբ, որ հավատաս:




> Ես ունեմ վարկած, որ Բյուրը իր գործերը (բոլորը՝ բացի մեկից) ուղարկել ա ուրիշ անունով, դրա համար ա հիմա սենց վստահ ասում՝ ես չեմ, կտեսնեք. մի խոսքով, եթե վերջում լիքը անծանոթ, ոչ ակումբային անուններ լինեն, չզարմանաք


Ես վախենում եմ՝ Մարին իրա գործի համար տենց բան չանի, հետո ոչ մեկդ ոչ մի ձև չհամոզվեք, որ ես չեմ: 

Իսկականից ներվայնանում եմ արդեն: Հերիք էդ գործն ինձ վրա նաղդեք  :Angry2: 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա քվեարկելուն, հա, գիտեմ, որ դեռ չեմ քվեարկել: Դեռ մտածում եմ որին ձայն տամ: Քիչ ա մնում՝ Անիծյալին տամ, որ ինձնից ձեռ քաշեք:

----------

ivy (19.02.2014)

----------


## Smokie

> Ծնծղաները Բյուրին եմ կասկածում, թեև իր համար մի քիչ թույլ էր, անեկդոտն էլ Լիզին եմ կասկածում, ինքը թրոլլինգ հավես ա անում


Էսօր իմ մտքով էլ անցավ, որ կարող ա Բյուրը լինի :Jpit:  Ու երևի ինադու ա տենց կարծիք հայտնել հեքիաթի ու Գրիմ եղբայրների չնմանության մասին :Jpit:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Բյուր տղա, ու համ էլ ես մենակ արյուն մկրատ բան դրանց մասին չեմ գրում  :Beee: 
Հետո ես ձեր նման ձևավոր չեմ ու տաստակ չեմ պախկվում գրածներիս տակ, իբր վերջում սյուրպրիզ լինի
Հետո...Ռուֆուս տղա, ես քլնգոցները ծանր եմ տանում, ու էդ գործին էդքան անուն կպցրեցին` դժվար ես մինչև հիմա ողջ առողջ ստեղ լինեի, եթե ես գրած լինեի դա
Հետո, ինչ ինչ, ես անմշակ չեմ գրում: Կարող ա ապուշ ապուշ դուրս եմ տալիս, զառանցում եմ, գլուխ եմ ցավացնում, բայց էդ ամեն ինչը մշակում եմ , նոր եմ անում

Այվի հոպար, դու էլ ինձ հետ չխոսես, վսյո: Ես չէի սպասում քեզնից  :Cray: 

Ինչի եք էդքան սիրում ջոկեռ-ջոկեռ խաղալ, եթե տենց բաների ծարավ եք, ես ձեզ կառաջարկեմ էս անիմաստ մրցույթը թարգել, մի հատ վտանգավոր անտառում իսկական պախկվոցի խաղալ. Թե չէ նմանակում, եսիմինչ:

----------

Alphaone (19.02.2014), ivy (19.02.2014), Աթեիստ (19.02.2014), Արէա (19.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (19.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Ինչի եք էդքան սիրում ջոկեռ-ջոկեռ խաղալ, եթե տենց բաների ծարավ եք, ես ձեզ կառաջարկեմ էս անիմաստ մրցույթը թարգել, մի հատ վտանգավոր անտառում իսկական պախկվոցի խաղալ. Թե չէ նմանակում, եսիմինչ:


Մարի ջան, բա դրա համար էլ ասում էի՝ բաց անուններով անենք, որ ջոկեռ-ջոկեռ խաղեր չլինեին: Ուզում էիք փակ անուններ, ըհն ձեզ փակ անուններ  :Smile:

----------


## Alphaone

> Բյուր տղա, ու համ էլ ես մենակ արյուն մկրատ բան դրանց մասին չեմ գրում 
> Հետո ես ձեր նման ձևավոր չեմ ու տաստակ չեմ պախկվում գրածներիս տակ, իբր վերջում սյուրպրիզ լինի
> Հետո...Ռուֆուս տղա, ես քլնգոցները ծանր եմ տանում, ու էդ գործին էդքան անուն կպցրեցին` դժվար ես մինչև հիմա ողջ առողջ ստեղ լինեի, եթե ես գրած լինեի դա
> Հետո, ինչ ինչ, ես անմշակ չեմ գրում: Կարող ա ապուշ ապուշ դուրս եմ տալիս, զառանցում եմ, գլուխ եմ ցավացնում, բայց էդ ամեն ինչը մշակում եմ , նոր եմ անում
> 
> Այվի հոպար, դու էլ ինձ հետ չխոսես, վսյո: Ես չէի սպասում քեզնից 
> 
> Ինչի եք էդքան սիրում ջոկեռ-ջոկեռ խաղալ, եթե տենց բաների ծարավ եք, ես ձեզ կառաջարկեմ էս անիմաստ մրցույթը թարգել, մի հատ վտանգավոր անտառում իսկական պախկվոցի խաղալ. Թե չէ նմանակում, եսիմինչ:


Մար, ես քո հետ ռիսկ չեմ անի պախկվոցի խաղալ, մինչև իմ այլմոլորակային տեխնիկան անի մեկ-երկու երեք չորս, դու վամպիրի հոտառությամբ` մեկ-երկու, մեկ-երկու  :LOL:

----------

Վոլտերա (19.02.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

7. Հողը
Իմ ամենա-գերադրական աստիճանով դուր եկած պատմվածքը: Թեև թեմատիկան նոր չէր, ֆանտաստների մոտ վերականգնվող հողը հաճախ ա հանդիպում, շատ հեռուն չգնանք՝Հավաքածուից Վահեի Ղուկասյանի Տեխնոլյուցիան ու Վոլլի մուլտը վկա: Բայց այդ գաղափարը էսքան Բրեդբերիական ներկայացնելը հավես ա: Մի քիչ Բրեդբերիի հեքիաթն էր կորում, իր անգամ լրիվ սքայ-ֆայի ոճով գրած գործերում ինչ-որ հեքիաթային բան կա, որ էս գործը չուներ, բայց էսքան թերություններով հանդերձ էլ լավն էր, ես երկու եղբայրներին տեսա, սիրեցի, ճանաչեցի ու ես հավատացի, որ հողը վերականգնվում է, զգացի մրգերի համը, ապրի հեղինակը:

----------

Smokie (20.02.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

8. Անեկդոտ Ա-ԼՅԱ Պալանիկ
թեև Պալանիկի գրելաոճը շատ եմ հավանում, բայց թեմատիկան էնքան էլ չէ, իսկ էս անեկդոտից ուղղակի զզվում եմ, հումորի այդ ուղղությունն ինձ տրված չէ հասկանալ, ինչևէ... Ու դրանով հանդերձ էդ հիմարությունը Պալանիկի ոճով ներկայացնելն ու մատուցելն էնքան կրեատիվ էր, որ գեղարվեստական արժեքը թեև ինձ մոտ 0-ի վրա է, բայց գրելու տեխնիկան ու հնարամտությունը բավական բարձր են: Մի տեսակ <առողջ ցինիզմ> կար սկզբից մինչև վերջ  :LOL:  Եթե որոշեմ քվեարկել, սրա օգտին հաստատ չեմ քվեարկի, բայց, միևնույն է, ապրի հեղինակը  :Smile:

----------


## Alphaone

10. Կախարդական ծնծղաները
էս ավելի շատ ժողովրդական հեքիաթ էր, քան Գրիմ եղբայրների նմանակում, թեև ես հեքիաթների ֆանատ եմ, բայց սա դուր չեկավ: Անկեղծ մտածում էի Բյուրի քողարկում աշխատանքներից ա, որ մի հատ դիտավորյալ շատ վատն ա գրում, մի հատ շատ լավը: Բայց հետո կերևա...

----------


## Dayana

Ըհը, մնաց «Մեծ փոփոխությունը»  :Read:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս Մարին կատաղե՞լ ա  :Jpit:  



> Էսօր իմ մտքով էլ անցավ, որ կարող ա Բյուրը լինի Ու երևի ինադու ա տենց կարծիք հայտնել հեքիաթի ու Գրիմ եղբայրների չնմանության մասին


Վերջն եք դուք հա  :Jpit:  Որ գործին քլնգում եմ, ասում եք՝ Բյուրն ա: Որը գովում եմ, ասում եք՝ Բյուրն ա: Սաղ տասը գործերն էլ Բյուրն ա գրել: Պրծա՞նք (հույս ունեմ Չուկը ինձ տույժերի չի ենթարկի էս ինքնաբացահայտման համար)




> Մարի ջան, բա դրա համար էլ ասում էի՝ բաց անուններով անենք, որ ջոկեռ-ջոկեռ խաղեր չլինեին: Ուզում էիք փակ անուններ, ըհն ձեզ փակ անուններ


Բայց կայֆ ա սենց իիիիիիիի: Բաց անուններով հետաքրքիր չի ու ավելի ներվային ա մրցույթն անցնում:


Ալֆուշ, ընդհանուր առմամբ ճիշտ ես ջոկել, բայց մասնավոր բաները սխալ ես կռահում: Ու համ էլ, փաստորեն, լավ ու վատ գրված գործերը խիստ հարաբերական են ակումբցիների համար:

----------


## Dayana

Վերջ, քվեարկեցի։ Ապրեք, բոլոր ջան։

Տարբերակ 1. Պոզ 
  Լավն ա, կարծում եմ շատ ավելացնելու բան չկա։ 

Տարբերակ 2. Վրեժը 
  Եսի՞մ,  Չեխովին չնմանացրի, անձնական ընկալման ֆակտոր էլ կա, երևի։ Ամեն դեպքում, չեմ քվեարկում։

Տարբերակ 3. Մարսի թուզը 
 Դուրս շատ եկավ։ Կարդալիս նենց ներքևից էի ամեն ինչ տեսնում, ոնց որ 5-6 տարեկան լինեի։ Շատ կուզեի, որ Ալֆան գրած լիներ։ Երկու Բրեդբերիներն էլ ուզում էի Ալֆան գրած լիներ, չգիտեմ ինչի, բայց ոչ էն պատճառով, որ ինքը այլմոլորակային ա։

Տարբերակ 4. Կակաչներ
 Էս գործը չհասկացա, տեղ չհասավ։ Չեմ քվեարկում։ 

Տարբերակ 5. Անիծյալը
 Մի տեսակ․․․ մարդասպանին չտեսա, ատելն էլ չտեսա։ Չեմ քվեարկում։

Տարբերակ 6. Հովսեփի ծնունդը 
 Չեմ քվեարկում։
 Հ․Գ․ Գրողը երևի աղջիկ ա։

Տարբերակ 7. Հողը 
 Ըհը, ևս մի Ալֆա  :Yes:  Լրիվ wall-e էր։ Վերջում մի տեսակ խճճվեցի, չհասկացա վերջը գնա՞ց, մնա՞ց թե մահացավ, բայց հենց տենց դուրս եկավ։ Էլի կկարդամ։ 

Տարբերակ 8. Անեկդոտ Ա-ԼՅԱ Պալանիկ 
 Ես գոտկատեղից ցածր հումորից ալերգիա ունեմ, կներեք։ Ես երևի Պալանիկ շատ քիչ եմ կարդացել, բայց էս ինձ Պալանիկ չհիշեցրեց։ Չեմ քվեարկել։ 


Տարբերակ 9. Մեծ փոփոխություն 
 Հեմինգուեյն էս ցուցակից ամենաշատ կարդացածս հեղինակն ա, բայց ես էստեղ Հեմինգուեյ չտեսա, կներեք, իսկ անվերջ երկխոսություններից լրիվ խճճվեցի (երկու անգամ էլ ուրիշ գործի անցա կադալուց): 


Տարբերակ 10. Կախարդական ծնծղաները
 Կուլմինացիան շատ արագ  էր, կարելի էր երկարացնել, բայց ընդհանուր դուրս եկավ։ Շատ կուզեմ, որ Աբելյանը գրած լինի։

----------

ivy (19.02.2014), Արէա (19.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (19.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Տարբերակ 9. Մեծ փոփոխություն 
>  Հեմինգուեյն էս ցուցակից ամենաշատ կարդացածս հեղինակն ա, բայց ես էստեղ Հեմինգուեյ չտեսա, կներեք, իսկ անվերջ երկխոսություններից լրիվ խճճվեցի (երկու անգամ էլ ուրիշ գործի անցա կադալուց):


Լավ չես կարդացել Հեմինգուեյ  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Լավ չես կարդացել Հեմինգուեյ


Չի բացառվում։  :Smile:

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆուշ, ընդհանուր առմամբ ճիշտ ես ջոկել, բայց մասնավոր բաները սխալ ես կռահում: Ու համ էլ, փաստորեն, լավ ու վատ գրված գործերը խիստ հարաբերական են ակումբցիների համար:


Բյուր, գործերի առումո՞վ: Ամենաքիչն էս հեղինակներից (հեսա ինձ Մարին կկախի) Պո եմ կարդացել, մեկ-երկու բան, դրա համար քիչ գործերի հիման վրա եմ ընդհանրացում արել, բայց մյուսներին բավական կարդացել եմ, որ կարողանամ դետալներ առանձնացնել ու զգալ, թե որքանով է ստացվել նմանակել  :Tongue:  Իսկ այ լավ ու վատի հետ համամիտ եմ, ես որպես կանոն հավանում եմ էն, ինչ ուրիշներին դուր չի գալիս  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Սատանան տանի, չհասցրի վերջը:

Դեռ հասցրի կարդալն Պոզն ու Մարսի թուզը:

Պոզը շատ կոլորիտով գործ էր: Պատկերների անցումները հարթ ու սահուն, պատմողական լեզուն լավը, կերպարները լավ ներկայացված: Հաստատ քվեարկելու էի:

Մարսի թուզն էլ էր լավ շարադրած: Բայց չէի քվեարկի, չկպավ, իմը չէր:

Հետաքրքիր ա, որ երկու տարբերակում էլ հայերի մասին մի տեսակ երրորդ դեմքով էր գրած: Գնամ մնացածը կարդա՞մ, թե՞ հանգստանամ, նոր, մեկ ա քվեարկությունը պրծել ա  :Think:

----------

ivy (20.02.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Տարբերակ 7. Հողը
միտք շատ լավն էր, սահուն ու հեշտ կարդացվում էր: Որոշ նախադասություններ դուրս չեկան, էս տիպի «մնացել էին նրանք, ովքեր իրենց տունը ոչնչի հետ փոխել չէին ուզում, նրանք, ովքեր հավատում էին, որ դա վերջը չէր»: Մի տեսակ ոնց-որ շատ ծամվեր ու սենտիմենտալանար սրանով: Բայց լավն էր, սրան էլ կքվեարկեի:

----------

Alphaone (19.02.2014), ivy (20.02.2014), Sambitbaba (20.02.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

Շնորհավո՜ր Պալանիկ ջան, Պոզը քո հաջողված գործերից է  :Jpit:  էս անգամ մրցույթում իմ ֆավորիտներն են ամենաշատը ձայն ստացել, կատարվեց  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Տարբերակ 10.
Հեքիաթի կալմության բոլոր տարրերը պահպանված էին, լավ հեքիաթ էր ստացվել, բայց մի քիչ «խառը» թե «բարդ» էր: Ավոյի կերպարը բացահայտված չէր: Ասենք ոչ մեկինն էլ մի տեսակ մինչև վերջ բացահայտված չէր: Բայց մեկ է, լավն էր, կքվեարկեի:

----------

Sambitbaba (20.02.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Տարբերակ 4.
Սիրուն, սահուն գրած էր, բայց ինձ ոչինչ չտվեց: Գուցե ինչ-որ հոլովակ կարելի է նկարել սրա հիման վրա, կլիպ, չգիտեմ: Վատը չի, բայց չէի քվեարկի:

----------


## Chuk

Տարբերակ 5. Անիծյալը
Զգացմունքները, ատելությունը, ըստ իս շատ լավ է ներկայացրած: Բայց պատմվածքն ընդհանուր դուր չեկավ: Հավանական է, որ քվեարկեի:

Տարբերակ 2. Վրեժը
Էս մրցույթում աչքիս բոլորը գրելու լավ շնորհք ունեն, բոլորի գրելաոճն էլ լավն ա: Բայց պատմվածքն ինքը մի տեսակ «կեղծ» էր, անհամոզիչ ու կանխատեսելի:

Տարբերակ 6 Հովսեփի ծնունդը
Սա էլ էր անհամոզիչ: Ու ճիշտն ասած սպասում էի, որ վերջում Մարիի անկողնուց ինչ-որ տղամարդ ա դուրս գալու  :Jpit: 
Մրցույթի երկրորդ Մարին էր  :Smile: 

Տարբերակ 8. Անեկդոտ Ա-ԼՅԱ ՊԱԼԱՆԻԿ
Լուրջ իմաստ, բան-ման մեջը չկար, բայց հավես պատմողական կոլորիտ ու թեթևի մեջ հումոր կար, որը կարող ա ինձ քվեարկել տար գործի օգտին:

Տարբերակ 9. Մեծ փոփոխություն
Չտեսա մեծ փոփոխություն: Եսիմ:




Ափսոս, որ շատ ուշ հաջողացրի կարդալ: Լավ մրցույթ էր: Նույնիսկ չհավանածս տարբերակները վատը չէին  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (20.02.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

10. Հովսեփի ծնունդը- Sambitbaba
9. Անեկդոտ ալյա Պալանիկ- Sambitbaba
8. Վրեժը- Այբ
7. Մեծ փոփոխություն- Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյ
6. Անիծյալը- Այբ  :Tongue: 
5. Կակաչները- StrangeLittleGirl
4. Մարսի թուզը- StrangeLittleGirl
3.  Կախարդական ծնծղաները- Skeptic
2. Հողը- Ivy
1. Պոզը- Ivy

Այվուշ,  :Kiss:

----------

Alphaone (19.02.2014), Chuk (19.02.2014), E-la Via (20.02.2014), Sambitbaba (20.02.2014), Skeptic (20.02.2014), Smokie (20.02.2014), Աթեիստ (19.02.2014), Այբ (24.02.2014), Արէա (19.02.2014), Դավիթ (20.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (19.02.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> 7. Մեծ փոփոխություն- Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյ


Էս էդքան էլ լավ բան չես արել :Smile: 

Այվի, կեցցես, բա որ ասում էի, ասում էիր՝ չէ :Smile:

----------

ivy (19.02.2014), Sambitbaba (20.02.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Այվին ուզում ա լրիվ փետրավորվի  :Jpit: 

Շնորհավոր Այվի ջան  :Smile: 

Բոլոր մասնակիցներին շնորհակալություն: Ապրեք: Մարի ջան, դու էլ կեցցե՛ս

----------

Alphaone (19.02.2014), ivy (19.02.2014), Sambitbaba (20.02.2014), Վոլտերա (19.02.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

Մար, գրողը տանի, Հեմինգուեյը ախր ես կասկածում էի, բայց մտածեցի անհնար ա նման բան արած լինեք  :Sad:

----------


## Alphaone

Այվ  :Kiss:

----------

ivy (19.02.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

Մեկ էլ մի փոքր հիշաչարանամ, Հեմինգուեյը ակումբի մրցույթին մասնակցելով, ընդամենը 4 ձայն ա հավաքել, տխուր ա համաշխարհային գրականության վիճակը: :Tongue:

----------

Alphaone (19.02.2014), Chuk (19.02.2014), E-la Via (20.02.2014), ivy (19.02.2014), Mephistopheles (20.02.2014), Sambitbaba (20.02.2014), Smokie (20.02.2014), Արէա (19.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2014), Վոլտերա (19.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շնորհավոր Ռիփ  :Kiss: 
Դու էլ դրել, ձևեր ես թափում  :Smile:  Շատ ապրես, Պոզը իրոք տեխնիկական մեծ առաջընթաց ա

----------

ivy (19.02.2014), Շինարար (19.02.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

Հինգ կհավքեր, չհասցրեցի, ես Այվիին, Բյուրին ու Հեմինգուեյին էի ձայն ուզում տալ՝ Պոզին, Մեծ փոփոխությանը ու Բրեդբերիի երկու նմանակումներին  :Smile:

----------

Smokie (20.02.2014), Շինարար (19.02.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շնորհավոր Ռիփ 
> Դու էլ դրել, ձևեր ես թափում  Շատ ապրես, Պոզը իրոք տեխնիկական մեծ առաջընթաց ա


Ընտիր գործ ա՝ իրոք: Մի հատ էլ ասեմ, որ էդտեղ հարցը մենակ նմանակումը չի, էդ շունչը ունենալ ա պետք: Կեցցե Այվին :Ծաղիկ:

----------

Alphaone (19.02.2014), ivy (19.02.2014), Mephistopheles (20.02.2014), Sambitbaba (20.02.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Դե գնա, Ռուֆուսի մեկը  :Beee:

----------

Alphaone (19.02.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> 10. Հովսեփի ծնունդը- Sambitbaba
> 9. Անեկդոտ ալյա Պալանիկ- Sambitbaba
> 8. Վրեժը- Այբ
> 7. Մեծ փոփոխություն- Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյ
> 6. Անիծյալը- Այբ 
> 5. Կակաչները- StrangeLittleGirl
> 4. Մարսի թուզը- StrangeLittleGirl
> 3.  Կախարդական ծնծղաները- Skeptic
> 2. Հողը- Ivy
> ...


Սկեպտ  :Love:  Բյուր  :Love:  Ռիպ  :Love:   :Kiss:  Ապրեք, երեքդ էլ իմ համար լավագույնն էիք  :Kiss:  Մնացած մասնակիցներն էլ ապրեն, իրոք շատ բարձր մակարդակի ու լավ մրցույթ էր  :Smile: 

Իսկ Հեմինգուեյը Ակումբի քննությանը չդիմացավ  :Jpit:  Իզուր չէ, որ չեմ սիրում  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (19.02.2014), Skeptic (20.02.2014), Աթեիստ (19.02.2014), Վոլտերա (19.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեկ էլ մի փոքր հիշաչարանամ, Հեմինգուեյը ակումբի մրցույթին մասնակցելով, ընդամենը 4 ձայն ա հավաքել, տխուր ա համաշխարհային գրականության վիճակը:


Շին, Հեմինգուեյից հրապարակային ներողություն պիտի խնդրեն բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր պնդում էին, թե անհաջող նմանակում ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

Մարին աչքիս Չապլինի պատմությունն ա կարդացել, որոշել ա վրաներս փորձի  :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (20.02.2014), Sambitbaba (20.02.2014), Smokie (20.02.2014), Վոլտերա (19.02.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, Հեմինգուեյից հրապարակային ներողություն պիտի խնդրեն բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր պնդում էին, թե անհաջող նմանակում ա


Անձամբ ես ասել եմ, որ ավելի շատ դեպի Սարոյան ա տանում ու պնդում եմ, իմ ընկալումը ինձ էդպես հուշեց: Անհաջող գործ համարեի, ձայն կտայի՞: Այվիի «Պոզն» ավելի լավն էր ամեն դեպքում :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (19.02.2014), Smokie (20.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ Հեմինգուեյը Ակումբի քննությանը չդիմացավ  Իզուր չէ, որ չեմ սիրում


Հեմինգուեյին բան չասես  :Beee:  Իրան ընդհանրապես ակումբում չեն սիրում:

----------

Enna Adoly (19.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անձամբ ես ասել եմ, որ ավելի շատ դեպի Սարոյան ա տանում ու պնդում եմ, իմ ընկալումը ինձ էդպես հուշեց: Անհաջող գործ համարեի, ձայն կտայի՞: Այվիի «Պոզն» ավելի լավն էր ամեն դեպքում


Դե դու հոտն առել էիր, որ Հեմինգուեյը ստեղարենք թափառում ա  :Jpit: 
Չէ, Հեմինգուեյն ավելի լավն ա  :Beee:  Հենց էդ պատմվածքը: Կարող ա թարգմանությունն էն չի, բայց գործն ինքը շատ լավն ա:

----------

Enna Adoly (19.02.2014), Sambitbaba (20.02.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

Մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ Այբն էլ կեցցե: Ինքը գուցե մի քիչ շատ ուղղակի էր նմանակումը հասկացել ու կոնկրետ գործի էր նմանակել, բայց դա լրիվ ընդունելի ա հենց նմանակման գործում: Կառուցվածքի առումով, հենց առաջին տողից Չեխովը ձեռքով էր անում: Հավես ա, որ մրցույթները նոր մարդկանցովեն համալրվում:

----------

Alphaone (19.02.2014), ivy (19.02.2014), Sambitbaba (20.02.2014), Այբ (24.02.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Շին, Հեմինգուեյից հրապարակային ներողություն պիտի խնդրեն բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր պնդում էին, թե անհաջող նմանակում ա


Հա, Բյուր, անհաջող նմանակում կարա հաամրվի, շատերը որ օտարերկրացի գրողի են կարդում, մանավանդ էդ մակարդակի գրող, սկսում են նրա ԱՄԵՆԱ գործերից, որ հետո ավելի թույլ գործերն էն կարդում, էլի հավանում են, բայց ոչ էնքան, ինչքան սկզբում կարդացածները: Հիմա տես, որ մարդիկ մտածում են, որ իրենց կարդացածը նմանակում ա ու համեմատում ասենք «Ծերունին և ծովը»-ի հետ: Պարզ ա, պիտի ասեն անհաջող նմանակում ա  :Tongue:  թեև ես համ քո Կակաչներն էի համարում իր գրածը համ իր գրածն էի իրեն վերագրում ամենասկզբում, հետո որ սկսեցիր բզբզալ, մտածեցի ուրեմն իզուր եմ հավանել  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Կարող ա թարգմանությունն էն չի, բայց գործն ինքը շատ լավն ա:


Շատ էլ հավանական ա: Ամեն դեպքում գործի ամբողջ կոլորիտը պետք ա երկխոսությունը լիներ, որը մի տեսակ արհեստական էր: Օրիգինալում կարող ա շատ էլ լավն ա:

----------

Sambitbaba (20.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ Այբն էլ կեցցե: Ինքը գուցե մի քիչ շատ ուղղակի էր նմանակումը հասկացել ու կոնկրետ գործի էր նմանակել, բայց դա լրիվ ընդունելի ա հենց նմանակման գործում: Կառուցվածքի առումով, հենց առաջին տողից Չեխովը ձեռքով էր անում: Հավես ա, որ մրցույթները նոր մարդկանցովեն համալրվում:


Հա, իրոք Այբն էլ շատ ապրի  :Smile:  Իրա համար մեծ թռիչք էր էս մրցույթը: Կարծում եմ՝ ահագին մեծ առաջընթաց կար: 




> Հա, Բյուր, անհաջող նմանակում կարա հաամրվի, շատերը որ օտարերկրացի գրողի են կարդում, մանավանդ էդ մակարդակի գրող, սկսում են նրա ԱՄԵՆԱ գործերից, որ հետո ավելի թույլ գործերն էն կարդում, էլի հավանում են, բայց ոչ էնքան, ինչքան սկզբում կարդացածները: Հիմա տես, որ մարդիկ մտածում են, որ իրենց կարդացածը նմանակում ա ու համեմատում ասենք «Ծերունին և ծովը»-ի հետ: Պարզ ա, պիտի ասեն անհաջող նմանակում ա  թեև ես համ քո Կակաչներն էի համարում իր գրածը համ իր գրածն էի իրեն վերագրում ամենասկզբում, հետո որ սկսեցիր բզբզալ, մտածեցի ուրեմն իզուր եմ հավանել


Ալֆուշ ջան, ամեն ամենահայտնի գործ չի, որ ամենախորն ա: Ընդհանրապես, սա համարվում ա Հեմինգուեյի լավագույն պատմվածքներից մեկը: 




> Շատ էլ հավանական ա: Ամեն դեպքում գործի ամբողջ կոլորիտը պետք ա երկխոսությունը լիներ, որը մի տեսակ արհեստական էր: Օրիգինալում կարող ա շատ էլ լավն ա:


Օրիգինալի երկխոսությունն էլ ա բավական անկապ: Հեսա դնում եմ, ինքներդ նայեք: Ուղղակի էդքան շփոթեցնող չի, որովհետև անգլերենում she/he տարբերություն կա:

----------

Alphaone (19.02.2014), Chuk (19.02.2014), Enna Adoly (19.02.2014), ivy (19.02.2014), Այբ (24.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

Այբն էր, Բյուրը չէր   :Jpit: 
Այբ, դեմք, շատ լավ գրված գործ էր՝ որպես առանձին միավոր, Պոյին էդքան էլ չնմանեցրեցի։
Բյուր, Սկեպտ, ապրե՜ք։ 
Սամ   :Kiss: 
Մարի ջան, մերսի մրցույթի համար, մի անգամ էլ կներես, որ մինչև վերջ թաքուն էի պահել, որ ես եմ Պոզի հեղինակը։
Չուկն էլ վերջում հասցրեց կարծիք թողնել, ուրախացա   :Smile: 

Մերսի բոլորին քննարկումների, քննադատությունների ու գովեստների համար։

----------

E-la Via (20.02.2014), Sambitbaba (20.02.2014), Skeptic (20.02.2014), Smokie (20.02.2014), Այբ (24.02.2014), Վոլտերա (19.02.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

Բյուր չեմ հերքում, ես ասել էի, որ ինձ դուր ա եկել, համ էլ գրել էի, որ էնքան չտպավորեց, ոնց որ սովորաբար Հեմինգուեյը տպավորում ա, ինչը կարող ա պայմանավորված լինել էն բանով, որ միաժամանակ տարբեր ոճերի հետ կուլ տվեցի: Բայց մեկ ա, գործը հայտնի ա դառնում իր որակից ելնելով, սովորաբար համեմատաբար հաջող կամ գոնե հետաքրքիր գործերն են հայտնի դառնում: Ու էդ ֆոնի վրա հակված եմ կարծել, որ անհաջող թարգմանությունը կարող էր համարվել անհաջող նմանակում, թեև դեռ օրիգինալը չեմ կարդացել, կարող ա պարզվ լավ էլ հաջող թարգմանություն էր  :Blush: :

----------


## ivy

Էդ Հեմինգուեյի օրիգինալը կդնե՞ք։

----------


## Chuk

> Էդ Հեմինգուեյի օրիգինալը կդնե՞ք։


Դրել էր Բյուրը



> Օրիգինալի երկխոսությունն էլ ա բավական անկապ: Հեսա դնում եմ, ինքներդ նայեք: Ուղղակի էդքան շփոթեցնող չի, որովհետև անգլերենում she/he տարբերություն կա:

----------

ivy (19.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի հատ էլ հատուկ շնորհակալություն ուզում եմ հայտնել way-ին «Կակաչները» հասկանալու համար: Էդ նշանակում ա՝ ամեն դեպքում թափելու գործ չի (իսկ դա ինձ համար շատ թանկ գործ ա): Ու համ էլ շնորհակալություն «Մարսի թուզը» քննադատելու համար. անպայման կհետևեմ իրա խորհրդին:

----------

E-la Via (20.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Օրիգինալի երկխոսությունն էլ ա բավական անկապ: Հեսա դնում եմ, ինքներդ նայեք: Ուղղակի էդքան շփոթեցնող չի, որովհետև անգլերենում she/he տարբերություն կա:


Սենց էլ շատ չեմ հավանում, բայց հաստատ she/he-ն երկխոսությունը փրկում է, հայերենում լրիվ խճճվում էիր։ Ինչ-որ կորած-մոլորած, բոլորին անհայտ պստիկ պատմվածք է։ Ամեն հեղինակ էլ էդպիսի գործեր ունի, Հեմինգուեյը սրանով չի, որ Հեմինգուեյ է։

----------

Alphaone (19.02.2014), Chuk (19.02.2014), Շինարար (19.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր չեմ հերքում, ես ասել էի, որ ինձ դուր ա եկել, համ էլ գրել էի, որ էնքան չտպավորեց, ոնց որ սովորաբար Հեմինգուեյը տպավորում ա, ինչը կարող ա պայմանավորված լինել էն բանով, որ միաժամանակ տարբեր ոճերի հետ կուլ տվեցի: Բայց մեկ ա, գործը հայտնի ա դառնում իր որակից ելնելով, սովորաբար համեմատաբար հաջող կամ գոնե հետաքրքիր գործերն են հայտնի դառնում: Ու էդ ֆոնի վրա հակված եմ կարծել, որ անհաջող թարգմանությունը կարող էր համարվել անհաջող նմանակում, թեև դեռ օրիգինալը չեմ կարդացել, կարող ա պարզվ լավ էլ հաջող թարգմանություն էր :


Ալֆուշ, սովորաբար (միշտ չէ) արձակագիրների վեպերն ավելի հայտնի են, քան պատմվածքները: Հեմինգուեյի սաղ վեպերի պատմվածք տարբերակները կամ նույն ոճի կարճ ինչ-որ բաներ կարելի ա գտնել: Ու ընդհանրապես, շատ գրականագետներ գտնում են, որ Հեմինգուեյի պատմվածքները խիստ թերագնահատված են: Երևի պատճառը հայտնի դարձած վեպերն են: Ընդհանրապես, միշտ էլ վեպը հաջողության հասնելու ավելի մեծ շանսեր ունի, քան պատմվածքը:

----------

Alphaone (19.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սենց էլ շատ չեմ հավանում, բայց հաստատ she/he-ն երկխոսությունը փրկում է, հայերենում լրիվ խճճվում էիր։ Ինչ-որ կորած-մոլորած, բոլորին անհայտ պստիկ պատմվածք է։ Ամեն հեղինակ էլ էդպիսի գործեր ունի, Հեմինգուեյը սրանով չի, որ Հեմինգուեյ է։


Ռիփ, կորած-մոլորած չի: Այսինքն, էնքանով ա կորած-մոլորած, որ կյանքում Հեմինգուեյի մի երկու գործ կարդացածը դժվար երբևէ էս պատմվածքը տեսած լինի: Բայց Հեմինգուեյի պատմվածքներով հետաքրքրվողները լավ էլ անցնում են սրա վրայով: Ու ընդհանրապես, անկախ նրանից՝ կորած-մոլորած ա, թե չէ, սա շատ տիպիկ Հեմինգուեյական գործ ա: Այ եթե սրա փոխարեն էն Շվեյցարիայի պատմվածքը լիներ, որտեղ ժամանակների ու աշխարհագրության խաղեր ա տալիս, կասեինք, որ հեչ իրան բնորոշ գործ չի: Ավելին ասեմ՝ անգամ «Ծերունին և ծովը», որի համար Նոբելյան ա ստացել, իրան բնորոշ գործ չի:

----------

Alphaone (19.02.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Բայց խի սենց շուտ պրծա՞վ… արտաշնչելու տեղ չմնաց… բայց մեկ ա կգրեմ… 

Պոզ…

շատ հետաքրքիր ա որ բոլորդ հավանել եք էս գործը ու որ ճիշտն ասեմ դժվար ա "հակափաստարկ", բայց իմ տեսակետը կգրեմ որը մրցույթից դուրս ա… այսինքն ես չեմ կարող նայել գործին որպես նմանակում քանի որ չեմ կարդացել նմանակվողին… քննարկելու եմ որպես պատմվածք…

սոլիդ ա գրած ու երևում ա որ վրան լավ աշխատված ա, ամեն բառ քննարկած ա ու մտածված, բայց "երևում" ա որ տենց ա արած, մի տեսակ լարվածություն կա էդ "հեշտության" մեջ (երևի օրիգինալից ա գալիս)… մյուս խնդիրը որ նկատեցի դա էն էր որ գործը կարծես թարգմանություն լիներ ու սա ասում եմ ոչ թե որովհետև անուններն էր այլ "մշակույթն էր" կատակի՝ հումորի մշակույթը… անընդհատ մեխանիկորեն ես թարգմանում էի դարձվածքներն ու joke-երը ու ասեմ they were funny but too tight ձգվածություն կար… օրինակ "Սուրբ Թերեզա" հայերեն doesn't ring a bell բայց անգլերեն՝ funny… նույնը ես խնդիր ունեմ օրինակ մեծգլուխ Սիվը bighead Steve… հայերեն ես կասեի Գոնչ Ստիվ կամ ասենք Դոդ Ստիվ, բայց էլի էն չէր լինի… երևի Գոնչ կամ Դոդ… իմ պրոբլեմը էս էր որ անընդհատ switch էի լինում մշակույթից մշակույթ… սենց բան շատ կա ճարտարապետության մեջ ՝ Ամերիկայում համարյա բոլոր Չայնաթաունները էդ սկզբմունքով են կառուցվում. տեղնոլոգիան ու ֆունկցիան ամերիկյան ա բայց լեզուն չինական… հայկականն էլ նույնն ա… մի քիչ տենց բան նկատեցի… 

կային կատակներ որ սպանեց՝ "Սա իմ քեռի Լյուկի կյանքի դասերն են, որոնք նա իր հետ ռեհաբ է տարել ու անվնաս հետ բերել: " շատ սաբստանս կա մեջը… "Ահա կանգնած է նա իմ առաջ, ու հայացքս կուլ է գնում վզից կախած խաչին, որի վրա հանգչում է Քրիստոսը: Այդ սուրբ մետաղի ստորին ծայրը մտած է երկու աստվածային լանջերի արանքը, որոնք կամաց բարձրանում իջնում են Մարալի շնչառությունից: Քրիստոսը կախված է ուղիղ դրախտում: Այնտեղ հայտնվելու համար անգամ ես եմ պատրաստ խաչվել:" ... լավն ա "գործից" հասկացող մարդու գրած ա… funny… բայց ասենք մի տեղ կա որ ասում ա "Թեև կրակը հենց նրան է փնտրում՝ *որպես լավ մսացու*"… "որպես մսացուն" իմ կարծիքով մի քիչ օվերեքսպլաին ա անում, "թեև կրակը հենց նրան է փնտրում" պտի որ հերիք լիներ… 

կարծում եմ սրա ամբողջ հմայքը պտի լիներ բառախաղը, բառերի դասավորությունը, բառ/միտք ջաքստըփըսիշընը՝ դրանց փոխհարաբերությունները, որ լավ ա արած, բայց թուն-ափի կարիք ունի… թոքր ֆորմաների ստեղծագործություն ա… կասեի վարժություն… գրողն ուզելով ա գրել ու կայֆ ա ստացել… կարևոր ա…

----------

Chuk (19.02.2014), impression (20.02.2014), ivy (19.02.2014), Sambitbaba (20.02.2014), Աթեիստ (19.02.2014), Շինարար (19.02.2014), Վոլտերա (20.02.2014)

----------


## Skeptic

Շնորհավոր, Ivy ջան:  :Ծաղիկ: 
Քո տարբերակի հաղթանակի մեջ չէի կասկածում, շատ պրոֆեսիոնալ էր գրված:
Ինչ վերաբերում ա իմ տարբերակին, ոնց հասկացա' օսմանյան սեթինգում գոթական մոտիվներ մտցնելու փորձս էնքան էլ հաջող չի ստացվել: Իսկ ծնծղաները պատահական չէի ընտրել. մեծ ցանկություն ունեի հարվածային լրակազմերի (չգիտեմ' drumset-ը հայերեն ոնց ճիշտ կթարգմանվի) համար ծնծղա-ափսեներ արտադրող աշխարհահռչակ *"Zildjian" ընկերության* հիմնադիր, ալքիմիկոս Ավետիս Զիլջյանին նվիրված ինչ-որ բան գրել:

Նորից շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր քվեարկողներին ու քննարկողներին:  :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (20.02.2014), ivy (19.02.2014), Sambitbaba (20.02.2014), Smokie (20.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (19.02.2014), Վոլտերա (20.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

> "Ահա կանգնած է նա իմ առաջ, ու հայացքս կուլ է գնում վզից կախած խաչին, որի վրա հանգչում է Քրիստոսը: Այդ սուրբ մետաղի ստորին ծայրը մտած է երկու աստվածային լանջերի արանքը, որոնք կամաց բարձրանում իջնում են Մարալի շնչառությունից: Քրիստոսը կախված է ուղիղ դրախտում: Այնտեղ հայտնվելու համար անգամ ես եմ պատրաստ խաչվել:" ... լավն ա "գործից" հասկացող մարդու գրած ա… funny…


Գործից հասկացող   :Jpit:   Հա բա   :Jpit: 

Մեֆ, մերսի կարծիքի համար։ «Թարգմանության» հարցով համաձայն եմ։ Երեկ Դավն էլ էր ասում՝ լավ ա գրած, բայց լեզուն հայերենին խորթ ա, կարդալուց ոնց որ անգլերեն կարդամ։ Քիչ առաջ մի ակումբցի էլ մոտավորապես նույն բանն ասեց նամակով։
Ես էդ լրիվ հասկանում եմ, բայց ուրիշ ձև չգիտեի Պալանիկ ձյաձյային մեջը ոնց պահեի։
Գոնչ Ստիվը լավ միտք էր։
Մի խոսքով, էս շատ կայֆ վարժություն էր, ու իսկականից մեծ հավեսով ու ժպտալով եմ գրել։
Բայց էս առաջին ու վերջին անգամն ա, որ մեկին նմանակում եմ։

----------

Mephistopheles (19.02.2014), Sambitbaba (20.02.2014), Skeptic (20.02.2014), Աթեիստ (19.02.2014), Դավիթ (20.02.2014), Շինարար (19.02.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Այվ, շնորհավոր… մոռացա ասեմ… 

շնորհավորում եմ բոլորին ով մասնակցել ա, իսրտե առանց բացառության… Սևակին էլ ասեք թող գա մասնակցի… 

շարունակեք քննարկումները… իմ կարծիքով (էս էլ գրեմ հանկարծ չասեն ստիպում եմ)

----------

ivy (19.02.2014), Sambitbaba (20.02.2014), Smokie (20.02.2014), Աթեիստ (19.02.2014), Վոլտերա (20.02.2014)

----------


## Malxas

Այս մրցույթը ցույց տվեց, որ ակումբում ունենք շատ ուժեղ գրող` Այվին: «Պոզը», որը կարծես մրցույթին հետևած ոչ մի ակումբացու անտարբեր չի թողել, իսկապես շատ լավն է, և իր մակարդակով ու գրողի ցույց տված վարպետությամբ գերազանցում է շատ ու շատ ստեղծագործությունների, որոնք տպվում են տեղի հրատարակչություններում: Շատ գրողներ կան, որոնց մասին Հայաստանում ընդունված է ասել, որ իրենք շատ ուժեղ գրողներ են, բայց մեծամասամբ ընդունակ չեն այս որակի աշխատանք մատուցել՝ կարելի է բազմաթիվ օրինակներ բերել: Զգացվում է, որ հեղինակը ջանադրությամբ աշխատել է ու իր աշխատանքին մոտեցել է պատասխանատվության մեծ զգացումով: Յուրաքանչյուր բառ մանրակրկիտ ձևով մտածված է, բոլոր նախադասությունները գրեթե հասցված են կատարելության: Սրա համար որպես ընթերցող շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում: Շատ կուզենայի տպված տեսնել այս պատմվածքը: Կարծես առաջին անգամն եմ նման միտք արտահայտում:
Սրտանց քեզ ստեղծագործագան հաջողություններ եմ մաղթում, Այվի ջան:

----------

E-la Via (20.02.2014), ivy (19.02.2014), Sambitbaba (20.02.2014), Smokie (20.02.2014), Այբ (24.02.2014), Դավիթ (20.02.2014), Շինարար (19.02.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Այվ, երկրորդ տեղն էլ ե՞ս դու բռնել… արա դե լաաաավ էլի՜…

----------

Sambitbaba (20.02.2014), Smokie (20.02.2014), Աթեիստ (19.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2014), Շինարար (19.02.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

Պահանջում եմ վերադարձնել Այվիի փետուրը :Goblin:

----------

Alphaone (20.02.2014), Chuk (19.02.2014), E-la Via (20.02.2014), Mephistopheles (20.02.2014), Sambitbaba (20.02.2014), Skeptic (20.02.2014), Smokie (20.02.2014), Դատարկություն (20.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (20.02.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ուզում եմ հատուկ շնորհավորել Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյին որ չի ալարել ու գերեզմանից վերա ա կացել եկել ա ու հնլա մի հատ էլ ստեղծագործություն ա գրել, իրան նմանակել ա ու չորս ձեն ա հավաքել… ապրի ինքը… իրան լավ էլ նման ա… ով ինչ ուզում ա թող ասի…

----------

Alphaone (20.02.2014), Malxas (20.02.2014), Skeptic (20.02.2014), Smokie (20.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2014), Շինարար (20.02.2014), Վոլտերա (20.02.2014)

----------


## E-la Via

Ախ դու ձկան աչք))): Մարի՜  :Kiss:  :

Այվի ջան, շնորհավորում եմ: Կասկած չունեի, որ «Հողի» հեղինակը դու ես, բայց մտքովս անգամ չէր անցնում, որ «Պոզն» էլ ես դու գրել: Լավ անակնկալ էր: 

Սկեպտիկ, քեզ էլ եմ շնորհավորում: Մի խնդրանք. էդ հեքիաթը էդպես չթողնես, էլի: Որ մի քիչ էլ աշխատես , չէ՞, շատ հավեսին բան կլինի, համ էլ երեխեքիս ու թոռներիս համար պատմվող հեքիաթներից ցուցակում կհայտնվի  :Smile: :

Բյուր  :Love: : Ապրես դու: Էն, որ «Կակաչներդ» «Մեծ փոփոխությունից» մի քանի անգամ լավն էր, քվեարկությունը դա ցույց տվեց, էնպես որ, թափելու անուն էլ չլսեմ:

Այբ ջան, այ էսպես շարունակի: Մի որոշ ժամանակ անց, կարծում եմ, դու մեզ շատ լավ անակնկալներ ես մատուցելու  :Wink: :

Սամբիթբաբա  :Blush: :

Ու ևս մեկ անգամ  շնորհակալություն:

----------

Alphaone (20.02.2014), ivy (20.02.2014), Sambitbaba (20.02.2014), Skeptic (20.02.2014), Smokie (20.02.2014), Այբ (24.02.2014), Վոլտերա (20.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր : Ապրես դու: Էն, որ «Կակաչներդ» «Մեծ փոփոխությունից» մի քանի անգամ լավն էր, քվեարկությունը դա ցույց տվեց, էնպես որ, թափելու անուն էլ չլսեմ:


way ջան, քվեարկությունն ինձ համար ասնավանի չի: Ըստ քվեարկության, «Մարսի թուզը» «Կակաչներից» լավն ա: Բայց չկա տենց բան, չեմ հավատում: 

Մի հատ էլ Սամին ասեմ ապրես  :Jpit:  Նախորդների մրցույթների համեմատ էս անգամ շատ ավելի լավ ես գրել:  :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (22.02.2014), Վոլտերա (20.02.2014)

----------


## Smokie

Ասենք շնորհավոո՜ր, լինի բմբլավո՜ր :Jpit:  
Այվի ես սա քեզ չեմ ների, Էստեղ կասկածում են, որ «Պոզը» Ռայադեռն ա գրել, դու էլ կողքից ավելի՛ ես շեշտում «Վա՜յ, ինքն էլ արգելափակված ա»: Բա «արգելափակման մեղավորը» դրանից իրան վատ չի զգա՞ :Lol2:  Բայց իրոք հալալ ա քեզ, առաջին ու երկրորդ տեղերը քոնն են՝ արդար քրտինքով վաստակած դու դեմք ես է՜, մեե՜ծ դեմք: Ես արդեն վստահ էի, որ Ռայադեռն ա գրել: :LOL:  Դե իսկ Հողը, ասել եմ, որ շատ եմ հավանել :Yes:  «Պոզ»ն էլ ժամանակի ընթացքում ավելի ու ավելի սկսեցի սիրել ու արդեն փոշմանում էի, որ չեմ քվեարկել: 

 Բյուր բայց դու էլ մի բարի պտուղը չես :Jpit:  Քեզ հավատալ չի կարելի լուրջ եմ ասում: «Ես Հեմինգուեյ չե՜մ գրելու,» «ես մի պատմվածք եմ գրե՜լ»: Բայց դե լավն ես էլի, լավը :Hands Up:  Քեզ էլ շնորհավոր, սրտանց :Wink: 

Գագո՞: Ախպեր ո՞նց ժամանակ գտար բանակում էդքան երկար ու լավ հեքիաթ գրելու: Ապրես դու: Երրորդ տեղ :Good: 

 Այբ ջան ապրես: :Smile:  Քո «Անիծյալ»ն էլ էր բավականին լավ գրված ու արժանորեն գնահատվեց մեծամասնության կողմից: Իրոք լավ էր գրված՝ վարպետորեն: «Վրեժն» էլ վատը չէր:

Սամբիթբաբա դու էլ ապրես: :Wink:  Քեզ շնորհակալություն մրցույթին մասնակցելու համար: Ով ինչ ուզում ա թող ասի, իմ համար «Անեկդոտը» իրոք լավն էր :Good: 

Մարիի՜, դու էլ ապրես էս կայֆ մրցույթի համար, էլ չեմ խոսում Հեմինգուեյական օյինիդ մասին, էլ ու՞մ մտքով նման բան կանցներ :Hands Up:  Շատ լավ էիր մտածել :LOL:  Իզուր չէր, որ Բյուրը ասում էր «ոտից-գլուխ Հեմինգուեյ ա»: 

Մի քիչ ուշ հասկացա, որ իրոք լավ մրցույթ էր, կայֆն էր: Շնորհակալություն բոլոր-բոլորին՝ առաջարկողներին, կազմակերպողին, հեղինակներին, քննարկողներին..........

----------

ivy (20.02.2014), Sambitbaba (20.02.2014), Skeptic (20.02.2014), Այբ (24.02.2014), Վոլտերա (20.02.2014)

----------


## Dayana

> Շին, Հեմինգուեյից հրապարակային ներողություն պիտի խնդրեն բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր պնդում էին, թե անհաջող նմանակում ա


Էդ հո ես եմ  :Jpit:   :LOL:  

Ձյայձ, հազար ներողություն, բայց ախր հեչ քեզ նման չէիր  :LOL: 

Ես էլ ասում եմ էս Բյուրն ինչի՞ ա ասում լավ չես կարդացել, փաստորեն ուզում ա ասի էս չես կարդացել, սուս արա  :LOL: 


Շնորհավոր ժող, Այվ, Բյուր, Այբ, Սկեպտ, Սամ, բոլորդ էլ ապրեք, լավն էր։

----------

ivy (20.02.2014), Skeptic (20.02.2014), Smokie (20.02.2014), Շինարար (20.02.2014), Վոլտերա (20.02.2014)

----------


## Smokie

Հա՛ մի բան էլ ասեմ: Այվին իր մի պատմվածքով ոնց որ երկու հոգու նմանակած լինի՝ Պալանիկին ու Ռայադեռին :Jpit:  Ախր համարյա բոլորն էին վերջինիս վրա կասկածում: :LOL:

----------

Sambitbaba (20.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Հա՛ մի բան էլ ասեմ: Այվին իր մի պատմվածքով ոնց որ երկու հոգու նմանակած լինի՝ Պալանիկին ու Ռայադեռին Ախր համարյա բոլորն էին վերջինիս վրա կասկածում:


Սմոքի ջան, դու Ռայի գրած քանի՞ գործ ես կարդացել, որ էդպես նմանեցնում ես  :Smile: 
Ես մի երկու-երեք հատ կարդացել եմ, ու ինքը ընդհանրապես շատ քիչ է գրում:
Խնդրում եմ չխառնել իր ստեղծագործությունները իր ակումբային կերպարի հետ  :Smile: 
Իր գրածները լրիվ ուրիշ են: Շատ քնքուշ ու խորը տխրություն կա իր գործերում՝ ամեն տեսակ ցինիզմից զուրկ: 
Համոզվելու համար կարդացեք գոնե էս մեկը՝ Սոխակը:

----------

Alphaone (20.02.2014), Sambitbaba (20.02.2014), Smokie (20.02.2014), Աթեիստ (20.02.2014), Արէա (20.02.2014), Պիրիտ (20.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (20.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր բայց դու էլ մի բարի պտուղը չես Քեզ հավատալ չի կարելի լուրջ եմ ասում: «Ես Հեմինգուեյ չե՜մ գրելու,» «ես մի պատմվածք եմ գրե՜լ»: Բայց դե լավն ես էլի, լավը Քեզ էլ շնորհավոր, սրտանց


 :LOL:  բա ինչ, հո չէի ասելու՝ էս ու էս ես եմ գրել: Ինչ վերաբերում ա Հեմինգուեյին, ապա էդ պատմվածքը ես շատ ավելի վաղուց էի գրել, ոչ էլ մտքովս անցել էր, որ Հեմինգուեյին ա նմանակած, ոչ էլ մտադիր էի էս մրցույթին ուղարկել: եսիմ ինչու ուղարկեցի:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ոչինչ չէ՞ ժող, որ միայն հաղթող տարբերակի մասին խոսեմ, մենակ դա եմ կարդացել:

Վերլուծությունս չի կարա լիարժեք լինի, որովհետև Պալանիկ չեմ կարդացել: Ու դեռ չեմ կարողնում հասկանալ՝ էս մնանակումը կարդալուց հետո կուզենա՞մ կարդալ թե՞ չէ:
Քննարկումներին էլ չեմ հետևել, էնպես որ հնարավոր ա կրկնվեմ:

Նախ ասեմ, որ անձամբ ինձ ոճը Վոնեգուտին հիշեցրեց: Փաստորեն Պալանիկն էլ ա նմանակում  :Smile:  
Հետո մի քիչ շփոթության մեջ գցեց բոզ-պոզ խաղը: 
Եթե բոզը իմ իմացած բոզն ա, դա պետք ա դառնար փոզ, ոչ թե պոզ, արևմտահայերը "բ"-ին  "պ" չեն ասում: Իրանք ընդհանրապես "պ"-ն չեն գործածում: Իմ տան արևմտահայը ձեզ վկա:
Հետո տեղ-տեղ նենց տպավորություն էր ստեղծվում, որ թարգմանություն եմ կարդում: Էն՝ "Մարալն իմ աղջիկն է"-ն հատկապես աչք ծակեց: Հետո ռեհաբի կարգի բառերն էլ դրան նպաստեցին:

Էս տեխնիկական պահերը մի կողմ, շատ կուռ ոճով գրած, առանց լղոզումների ու շեղումների միատարր գործ էր: 
Կերպարները շատ կենդանի էին: Պատկերները մտածելու տեղ էին տալիս, չէի կարդում ու անցնում: Օրինակ պատշգամբի պարկերի մեջ լցված գունավոր սրվակները, Հարիի փորի ծալքերը, Լիզայի պլաստմասից մատանիներն ու կաշեպատ ծնողները: Մնում էին էդ պատկերները, ոնց որ ոչ թե գրած լիներ, այլ պատին մեխած:

Մի պահ կար, որ էլի դուրս եկավ... շատ տիպիկ ամերիկյան մոտեցում էր, երբ հայերի միասնական կերպարը ներկայացվել էր ամերիկացիքի ճանաչած երկու հայի միջոցով, էֆտանազիստ Կևոևկյանի ու փոզ Քարդաշյանի: էդ կարգի նուրբ մատուցումներըն ավելի են գործը համովացնում, քան տիպիկ լեզվական  ամերիկանիզմները, ոնց որ նույն աղջիկը:

Ապրես Այվ, ուժ կար գրածիդ մեջ, լխտիկ ու անարյուն չէր:

----------

Alphaone (20.02.2014), Chuk (20.02.2014), ivy (20.02.2014), Sambitbaba (20.02.2014), Շինարար (20.02.2014), Վոլտերա (20.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

Գալ, մերսի կարծիքի համար։
Բոզիգյան ազգանվան նշանակությունը մի քիչ ուսումնասիրել եմ մինչև գրելը, պոզիկ-ն է։ Սփյուռքի ամեն գաղթօջախ իրեն տիպիկ հնչյունային համակարգ ունի, որը հաճախ տարբերվում է մյուսից։ 
Հաստատ համոզված չեմ, բ-ն լիբանանահայերն են օգտագործում, թե իրանահայերը, բայց գիտեմ, որ կա։
պապիկ-բաբիգ
պստիկ-բզդիգ 
և այլն

----------

Գալաթեա (20.02.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, մերսի կարծիքի համար։
> Բոզիգյան ազգանվան նշանակությունը մի քիչ ուսումնասիրել եմ մինչև գրելը, պոզիկ-ն է։ Սփյուռքի ամեն գաղթօջախ իրեն տիպիկ հնչյունային համակարգ ունի, որը հաճախ տարբերվում է մյուսից։ 
> Հաստատ համոզված չեմ, բ-ն լիբանանահայերն են օգտագործում, թե իրանահայերը, բայց գիտեմ, որ կա։
> պապիկ-բաբիգ
> պստիկ-բզդիգ 
> և այլն


Հա, եթե կոնկրետ Բոզիկյան ազգանվան մեջ պոզիկն ա արմատը, ուրեմն պարզ ա:
Ինձ մոտ ուղղակի Մարալի ու իր մոր կերպարները հին ու բարի մասնագիտության հետ ասոցացվեցին  :Smile:

----------

ivy (20.02.2014), Sambitbaba (20.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Հա, եթե կոնկրետ Բոզիկյան ազգանվան մեջ պոզիկն ա արմատը, ուրեմն պարզ ա:
> Ինձ մոտ ուղղակի Մարալի ու իր մոր կերպարները հին ու բարի մասնագիտության հետ ասոցացվեցին


Դե ամբողջը էդ բառախաղն էր, որ էդ արմատը իրականում պոզ է նշանակում, բայց տվյալ դեպքում սազում է բառի արևելահայ ընկալմանը   :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (20.02.2014), Աթեիստ (20.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Այվ ջան, շնորհավոր... :Love:  
Մի վայրկյան չեմ կասկածել, որ "Պոզը" հաղթելու է, չնայած ինքս չեմ էլ քվեարկել նրա օգտին: Ինչպես նաև մինչև վերջ համոզված եմ եղել, որ հեղինակը Ռայն է` ճիշտ ես, ավելի շատ ակումբցի Ռայը, քան ստեղծագործող: Էնպես որ նմանակումդ Պալանիկին` չգիտեմ, բայց Ռային` կատարյալ էր: Բայց և անպես, ինձ շատ ավելի մոտ է "Հողը", ու ես այն համարում եմ "Պոզից" ոչ պակաս կատարյալ գրած գործ, և համար առաջինը` մրթույթում: Շատ ապրես, սիրելիս: :Love: 

Սկեպտիկ ջան, շնորհավոր... :Love: 
Էնպես չի, որ համաձայն չեմ քննադատողների որոշ խոսքերի հետ, բայց հեքիաթն ինձ իրոք որ շատ դուր եկավ: Եվ ինձ համար դու լրիվ հայտնություն դարձար, որովհետև, ցավոք, քո այլ ստեղծագործությունների ծանոթ չեմ: Հիմա հաճույքով կկարդամ, եթե դրանք կան Ակումբում: Ապրե՛ս: :Smile: 

Բյուր ջան, շնորհավոր... :Love: 
Վերջին ժամանակներս, երբ գործիս մեջ ազատ պահ եմ ունենում, մեծ հաճույքով վայելում եմ օրագիրդ: Ու երբ կարդացի "Կակաչները", այնպիսի տպավորություն էր, թե շարունակում եմ օրագրիդ ընթերցումը, շատ օրագրային ինչ-որ անձնականություն կար երևի մեջը, ինչ-որ միայն հեղինակին յուրահատուկ գուրգուրանք թե ինչ... էն, որ կատվի` բռիդ մեջ տեղավորվող պուճուրիկ ձագուկին ուզում ես ուտես... Էնպես որ հարյուր տոկոսով համոզված էի, որ քո գործն է: Ինչ վերաբերվում է "Մարսի թզին", կարծում էի, թե Ալֆայի գործն է: Ըստ իս, երկուսն էլ նույն մակարդակի գործեր են, բավական հաջող, բայց ինչ-որ տեղ ինչ-որ բան պակասում է, չգիտեմ ինչ... Ճիշտն ասած, դա էլ շատ չնչին է, և եթե սկզբում շտապած չլինեի, վերջում երևի երկուսի օգտին էլ քվեարկեի: :Love: 

Այբ ջան, շնորհավոր... :Love: 
Կներես, որ չհամաձայնվեցի "Անիծյալը" նմանացնել Պոյին... Դե, ես երկար տարիներ է, Պո չեմ կարդում այլևս: Ու շատ հնարավոր է, որ հիշողությունս դավաճանում է ինձ... :Love: 

Հեմ ջան, շնորհավոր... :Love: 
Հուսով եմ, էնքան էլ չես նեղացել ինձանից: Նախ, որ պատմվածքդ դուրս եկել էր: Երկրորդ, քեզ համեմատել եմ Ակումբի լավագույն հեղինակներից երեքի հետ: Եվ երրորդ, կարծում եմ, որ ժողովուրդը քեզ ըստ արժանվույն չգնահատեց վատ թարգմանության պատճառով...

Ինձ էլ շնորհավոր... :Love:

----------

Alphaone (20.02.2014), E-la Via (22.02.2014), ivy (20.02.2014), Skeptic (20.02.2014), Smokie (21.02.2014), Այբ (24.02.2014), Վոլտերա (20.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, շնորհավոր...
> Վերջին ժամանակներս, երբ գործիս մեջ ազատ պահ եմ ունենում, մեծ հաճույքով վայելում եմ օրագիրդ: Ու երբ կարդացի "Կակաչները", այնպիսի տպավորություն էր, թե շարունակում եմ օրագրիդ ընթերցումը, շատ օրագրային ինչ-որ անձնականություն կար երևի մեջը, ինչ-որ միայն հեղինակին յուրահատուկ գուրգուրանք թե ինչ... էն, որ կատվի` բռիդ մեջ տեղավորվող պուճուրիկ ձագուկին ուզում ես ուտես... Էնպես որ հարյուր տոկոսով համոզված էի, որ քո գործն է: Ինչ վերաբերվում է "Մարսի թզին", կարծում էի, թե Ալֆայի գործն է: Ըստ իս, երկուսն էլ նույն մակարդակի գործեր են, բավական հաջող, բայց ինչ-որ տեղ ինչ-որ բան պակասում է, չգիտեմ ինչ... Ճիշտն ասած, դա էլ շատ չնչին է, և եթե սկզբում շտապած չլինեի, վերջում երևի երկուսի օգտին էլ քվեարկեի:


Սամ, շնորհակալ եմ ջերմ խոսքերի համար, բայց ինչ կլինի, ասա էլի, ի՞նչ ա պակասում: Մտածի ու ասա:

----------

Sambitbaba (20.02.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե ամբողջը էդ բառախաղն էր, որ էդ արմատը իրականում պոզ է նշանակում, բայց տվյալ դեպքում սազում է բառի արևելահայ ընկալմանը


Ճիշտ ա Այվ, բառախաղ ա, բայց զուտ հայկական բառախաղ ա ու Ջոն դա չի հասկանում ինչպես նաև Հարի Դիքսը… տեքստից դուրս ա մնում էդ հումորը… տեքստի մեջ եթե մի հատ ուրիշ հայ լիներ գուցե ավելի ինգեյջդ լիներ էդ բառախաղը տեքստի հետ…

----------

ivy (20.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Ճիշտ ա Այվ, բառախաղ ա, բայց զուտ հայկական բառախաղ ա ու Ջոն դա չի հասկանում ինչպես նաև Հարի Դիքսը… տեքստից դուրս ա մնում էդ հումորը… տեքստի մեջ եթե մի հատ ուրիշ հայ լիներ գուցե ավելի ինգեյջդ լիներ էդ բառախաղը տեքստի հետ…


Էդպես էլ կա. սա զուտ հայկական բառախաղ ա ու գրված ա զուտ հայերի համար: Միջի հերոսները դա «չեն հասկանում», միայն օգնում են, որ հայ ընթերցողը հասկանա:
Կարելի է նայել՝ որպես թերություն, կարելի է նայել՝ որպես առավելություն, կամ չեզոք վերաբերվել:
Բայց ասածդ էդպես էլ կա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էդպես էլ կա. սա զուտ հայկական բառախաղ ա ու գրված ա զուտ հայերի համար: Միջի հերոսները դա «չեն հասկանում», միայն օգնում են, որ հայ ընթերցողը հասկանա:
> Կարելի է նայել՝ որպես թերություն, կարելի է նայել՝ որպես առավելություն, կամ չեզոք վերաբերվել:
> Բայց ասածդ էդպես էլ կա:


կարա լինի… էդ դեպքում հայերեն/անգլերեն տառերի հետ էլ երևի խաղացվի հնչյուն/տառ… յեսի՞մ…

----------

ivy (20.02.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, շնորհակալ եմ ջերմ խոսքերի համար, բայց ինչ կլինի, ասա էլի, ի՞նչ ա պակասում: Մտածի ու ասա:


Ճիշտն ասած, այս անգամ ինձ թվաց, որ ավելի ճիշտը չասելն է, Բյուր ջան, որովհետև դժվար խնդիր էր դրված բոլորի առջև. նմանակում: Ու եթե լրջորեն մոտենանք հարցին, երևի բոլոր պատմվածքների մասին էլ կարելի էր իր չափից ավելի քննադատություններ գրել... Բայց եթե անձամբ խնդրել ես, ուղղակի անկարող եմ չհարգել խնդրանքդ: Որովհետև (ինձնով եմ չափում), եթե մարդ խնդրում է, ուրեմն լրջորեն խնդրածի կարիքն ունի, ուրեմն դա կարևոր է իր համար: Եվ միայն ու միայն այդ պատճառով ստիպված եմ ազնվորեն ասել կարծիքս, ու խնդրում եմ, մի նեղացիր, սիրելիս, լա՞վ...

Վերընթերցեցի երկուսն էլ:

Մի տեսակ չափից շատ ես տարվել նմանակելով, ինչ է... Քո հնարավորությունների համեմատ չափազանց սաղր (միգուցէ` ծանծա՞ղ) է ստացվել, - սովորաբար դու շատ ավելի խորն ես գրում: Ինչ-որ բաներ բացատրում ես դիալոգով այն դեպքում, երբ ավելի լավ կլիներ բացատրել ոչ-դիալոգով: Իհարկե, շատ գեղեցիկ նկարագրված տեղեր կան, որ վարպետորեն ես արել: Բայց հանդիպում են նաև սիրունիզմներ...

Կա ավելորդ անձնականացում: Խոսքը կոնկրետ գործի մասին է` "Կակաչների", - իսկ դա այն գործն է, այն դեպքն է, երբ դրա կարիքը չկա և անձնականացումն ուղղակի խանգարում է:

Ո՞վ է ասում. "Ես այստեղ օտար եմ: Երևանում էլ եմ օտար..." Եթե թվաբից լավ եմ ու հաշիվս չեմ կորցնում, - կարծես թե տղան է ասում: Բայց դե, ինչ-որ շատ անկապ է ստացվում ուրեմն: Ամբողջ պատմության մեջ ոչ մի տեղ չի նշվում կամ հասկացվում, թե տղան որևէ կապ ունի Երևանի հետ: 
Իսկ եթե թվաբից թույլ եմ ու սխալ հաշվելուց սխալվում եմ ու կարծում եմ, թե դրանք աղջկա խոսքերն են, - ուրեմն ամեն ինչ ավելի վատ երանգ է ստանում, քանզի ինչի՞ մասին է այստեղ այդ անձնականացված փիլիսոփայությունը. "Ախ, ես օտար եմ աշխարհում..."

...Ի՞նչ կմտածեիր իմ մասին, եթե ես ասեի. "Ես սիրում եմ այն կնոջը, որովհետև նա թանկարժեք շուբա է սիրում..." 
Իսկ ինչպե՞ս ես վերաբերվեմ քո հերոսին, ով սիրում է աղջկան այն պատճառով, որ վերջինս "հին, հասարակ" հեռախոսից ավելի լավն ունենալ չի ցանկանում:
Մի՞թե մարդուն կարելի է սիրել ելնելով նման բաներից... 

Եվ մի՞թե այսօր "հին, հասարակ" հեռախոս գերադասող ջահելին կարելի է "հասարակ" անվանել: Ըստ իս, լավ էլ մեծ օրիգինալ է նա, այդպես չէ՞...




> - Ի՞նչ պատահեց, կնիկ:
> - Քանի՞ անգամ եմ ասել, այդ բառը մի ասա, հայերենում ճիշտ չի հնչում:
> - Լավ, կին... կին ջան:
> - Էլի սխալ է: Ասա՝ աղջիկ ջան:
> - Աղջիկ ջան:
> - Կոպիտ է... չէ, մի ասա, ընդհանրապես մի ասա:


Ընդհանրապես ոչինչ չի ասում... Լեզուների տարբերությունն էլ չի զգացվում ու չի խաղացվում և մնում է լրիվ անձնական մի բան...




> Աղջիկը մեջքով հենվեց տղայի կրծքավանդակին... 
> ...Տղան գրկեց աղջկա գոտկատեղը:


Սա էլ այն տեղն է, որը հայերենով հեչ չի դիտվում: Ինձ թվում է, կարելի էր ուղղակի ասել. "Աղջիկը մեջքով հենվեց տղային... Տղան գրկեց աղջկա գոտկատեղը" և չվախենալ, որ հանկարծ չափից դուրս սեքսուալ կհնչի: Թե չէ գրածովդ ինչ-որ անկապ ճարտարապետություն է ստացվում... Կարո՞ղ ես մի հատ մատիտով նկարել այդ գրկախառնումը... Մեֆի աչքից հեռու...

Կներես, Բյուր ջան, երևի իզուր համոզեցիր, որ գրեմ...

----------

Malxas (21.02.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Քանի որ այսքան զավզակացա, որոշեցի միանգամից մի երկու պատասխան էլ գրել: Մտածում էի, կանցնի-կգնա, բայց ինչ-որ չանցավ-չգնաց ու երևի ճիշտը գրելն է...




> 8. *Անեկդոտ Ա-ԼՅԱ ՊԱԼԱՆԻԿ* մինուս 1 քվե: Անամոթաբար կատարված պլագիատ հայտնի անեկդոտից, չի կարելի սենց: Առաջարկում եմ գործը որակազրկել ու մրցույթից հանել: Պալանիկի հետ էլ բացարձակ կապ չուներ:


Դե, որակազրկել, կարծում եմ, անիմաստ է, քանզի առանց այն էլ որակից զուրկ է: Բայց, Ռուֆ ջան, ինչու՞ "անամոթաբար կատարված պլագիատ"... Մի՞թե հենց վերնագրում հայերենով չի գրված, որ դա անեկդոտ է... Եթե այդքանը քեզ չի բավարարել, խնդրում եմ, ծանոթացիր նամակիս, որն ուղարկել եմ Վոլտերային գործի հետ միասին.

_"Մարիշկա ջան, բարև...
Չգիտեմ, թե ինչ է պատահել կոմպիս, - ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում պատմվածքն ուղարկել քեզ փոստով... Ուզած-չուզած այսպես եմ ուղարկում, միգուցէ ոչի՞նչ...
Մտածում էի ուղարկել որպես բոնուս,քանի որ զուգարանի պատմությունն իրոք որ հին անեկդոտ է: Բայց նայիր, թե ինչպես ես ինքդ կարծում, մի խոսքով, վարվիր, ինչպես հարմար կգտնեսս...
Ներող եղիր անհանգստություն պատճառելու համար:"_

Նաև ուզում եմ պարզաբանել, որ վերջնական որոշումը թողեցի Մարիի հայեցողությանը, քանի որ եզրակացրել էի, և ինչպես պարզվեց, ճիշտ, որ առանձնապես շատ չեն ուղարկված պատմվածքները, և հենց այդ քչության պատճառով Մարին երևի ցանկություն կունենա գոնե դրանով ինչ-որ տեղ լցնել...

Մեկ էլ Աթեիստին և Քսանիներորդ Վագրին եմ ուզում ասել. 




> Անեկդոտ Ա-ԼՅԱ Պալանիկ -ի հեղինակը գոնե բաց գրել էր, որ անեկդոտ ա, Հովսեփի ծնունդն էլի անեկդոտ ա, կարգին հաղորդումն էլ հասցրել էր էկրանավորել։
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYmYo...utu.be&t=5m50s


Տղերք ջան, ես հայկական հեռուստատեսություն ընդհանրապես չեմ նայում, որ գիտենամ, թե ինչ են ցուցադրում այնտեղ: Ես ռուսական հեռուստատեսություն էլ չեմ նայում, և նույնիսկ չունեմ էլ դրանց ալիքները: Նույնիսկ ամերիկյան էլ չեմ նայում, որովհետև դրա ժամանկն էլ չունեմ ու գերադասում եմ ազատ ժամանակս ինձ համար ավելի հետաքրքիր ու կարևոր բաների վրա ծախսել: Եվ ինչ խոսք, որ Հովսեփի ծնունդի մասին չէի էլ իմանա, եթե այն իրականում տեղի ունեցած չլինր... հենց ձեր խոնարհ ծառայի հետ:

Ինչ խոսք, որ երկու "անեկդոտների" որակի մասին էլ ասելու բան չկա... Նույնիսկ այնքան չկա, որ Բյուրի գավասանքի խոսքերից հետո. "Մի հատ էլ Սամին ասեմ ապրես:  Նախորդ մրցույթների համեմատ էս անգամ շատ ավելի լավ ես գրել:" - մտածեցի. ավելի լավ կլինի, մի կտոր պարա՞ն ճարեմ, թե՞ մի հատ ատրճանակ...

Մի բան կարող եմ ասել միայն, որ երկուսն էլ ուղղակի սխալի հետևանք էին: Ու երևի արժի, որ ծանոթանաք իմ ու Մարիի նամակագրությանը.

_Ես. - Հ.Գ. Լսիր, դու չէի՞ր գրել, որ պատմվածքները պետք է երկու հազար նիշից ավել չլինեն: Տեսնում եմ, լավ երկար են, իսկ իմ հոգին դուրս եկավ կրճատելով…
Մարի: -2000 նիշ չէ, բառ... 
Ես: - Ախմախ եմ, էլի_... 

Չէ՞ որ մինչև օրս մրցույթների լիմիտը միշտ էլ նիշերով էր դրվել: Դե, ես էլ... մեքենայաբար և անուշադրությամբ... 


Մի խոսքով, ավել-պակաս ներող եղեք...

----------

ivy (21.02.2014), Աթեիստ (21.02.2014), Արէա (21.02.2014), Վոլտերա (21.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

Սամ, ես քո գրառումներն էնքան եմ հավանում: Այ որ սենց նստում երկար-բարակ բացատրում, գրում ես, մեկնաբանում: Ինչի մասին ուզում է լինի, ես հաճույքով կարդում եմ, ոնց որ մի ուրիշ աշխարհում հայտնվեմ, քո աշխարհում: Ու դու շատ տաբերվող ես, ոնց որ և քո աշխարհը:
Բայց զարմանալի է, որ էդ ամբողջ հմայքը, որ կա քո սովորական գրառումներում, ահագին տուժում է, երբ ինչ-որ գրական ստեղծագործություն ես ներկայացնում: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչից կլինի:
Մի անգամ ակումբցիներից մեկն ասում էր, որ էս մրցույթները մեզ կաղապարների մեջ են դնում, լարվում ենք, թե ինչ, ու էդ պատճառով հաճախ լավ չի ստացվում: Իսկ սովորական պայմաններում շարադրանքն ավելի լավն է լինում:
Գնահատում եմ անկեղծությունդ, որ Հովսեփի հետ կատարվածն իրականում քեզ հետ էր պատահել: Բայց որ հենց էդպես էլ պատմեիր, ոնց որ էս վերևի գրառումն ես արել, հաստատ ավելի լավ կստացվեր: Իսկ էդպես գործն ինձ ահագին արհեստական թվաց, հատկապես իր «պիրկ գավակ»-ով:
2000 բառի հետ կապված անուշադրությունն էլ տխրեցրեց, որովհետև գիտեմ՝ քեզ գրելիս տարածք է պետք, ու միշտ էլ երկար ես գրում, ինչ էլ գրես: 
Ինչևէ, չընկճվես էս մրցույթներից: 
Ու չկորչես:

----------

Sambitbaba (21.02.2014), Աթեիստ (21.02.2014), Վոլտերա (21.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտն ասած, այս անգամ ինձ թվաց, որ ավելի ճիշտը չասելն է, Բյուր ջան, որովհետև դժվար խնդիր էր դրված բոլորի առջև. նմանակում: Ու եթե լրջորեն մոտենանք հարցին, երևի բոլոր պատմվածքների մասին էլ կարելի էր իր չափից ավելի քննադատություններ գրել... Բայց եթե անձամբ խնդրել ես, ուղղակի անկարող եմ չհարգել խնդրանքդ: Որովհետև (ինձնով եմ չափում), եթե մարդ խնդրում է, ուրեմն լրջորեն խնդրածի կարիքն ունի, ուրեմն դա կարևոր է իր համար: Եվ միայն ու միայն այդ պատճառով ստիպված եմ ազնվորեն ասել կարծիքս, ու խնդրում եմ, մի նեղացիր, սիրելիս,… լա՞վ...


Սամ ջան, չասելը ո՞րն ա: Կներես իհարկե, բայց էս մրցույթն աչքի ա ընկել ոչ միայն գործերի որակով, այլև քննարկումների անորակությամբ: Կոնկրետ կարծիքներ գործերի մասին շատ քիչ են հնչել (դա ինձ էլ ա վերաբերում, ես էլ նեղություն չեմ քաշել, որ մանրամասն ասեմ՝ ինչը ոնց): Շատերը քվեարկել են նույնիսկ առանց ծպտուն հանելու: Իսկ տենց մի տեսակ ձանձրալի ա մրցույթը: 






> Մի տեսակ չափից շատ ես տարվել նմանակելով, ինչ է... Քո հնարավորությունների համեմատ չափազանց սաղր (միգուցէ` ծանծա՞ղ) է ստացվել, - սովորաբար դու շատ ավելի խորն ես գրում: Ինչ-որ բաներ բացատրում ես դիալոգով այն դեպքում, երբ ավելի լավ կլիներ բացատրել ոչ-դիալոգով: Իհարկե, շատ գեղեցիկ նկարագրված տեղեր կան, որ վարպետորեն ես արել: Բայց հանդիպում են նաև սիրունիզմներ...


Մի քիչ խնդալու ա ասել, որ չափից շատ եմ տարվել նմանակումով, որովհետև գործերից մեկն առնվազն գրել եմ էս մրցույթից շատ առաջ, մրցույթի համար մենակ մի քիչ «լցրել եմ», վերամշակել եմ: Հա, «Մարսի թզի» պահով համաձայն եմ, գուցե շատ եմ տարվել նմանակմամբ, որովհետև հատուկ մրցույթի համար եմ գրել ու հատուկ նմանակման բովանդակություն ընտրել:

Ծանծաղի պահով էլ եմ համաձայն, բայց էդ ծանծաղությունը միշտ էլ լինում ա իմ գործերում, նորություն չի, էլի են ասել: Բայց կարծում եմ՝ ծանծաղության պահը «Մարսի թզում» ավելի արտահայտված ա, «Կակաչների» վրա աշխատելիս հատուկ կենտրոնացել եմ, որ ծանծաղ չլինի:




> Կա ավելորդ անձնականացում: Խոսքը կոնկրետ գործի մասին է` "Կակաչների", - իսկ դա այն գործն է, այն դեպքն է, երբ դրա կարիքը չկա և անձնականացումն ուղղակի խանգարում է:
> 
> Ո՞վ է ասում. "Ես այստեղ օտար եմ: Երևանում էլ եմ օտար..." Եթե թվաբից լավ եմ ու հաշիվս չեմ կորցնում, - կարծես թե տղան է ասում: Բայց դե, ինչ-որ շատ անկապ է ստացվում ուրեմն: Ամբողջ պատմության մեջ ոչ մի տեղ չի նշվում կամ հասկացվում, թե տղան որևէ կապ ունի Երևանի հետ: 
> Իսկ եթե թվաբից թույլ եմ ու սխալ հաշվելուց սխալվում եմ ու կարծում եմ, թե դրանք աղջկա խոսքերն են, - ուրեմն ամեն ինչ ավելի վատ երանգ է ստանում, քանզի ինչի՞ մասին է այստեղ այդ անձնականացված փիլիսոփայությունը. "Ախ, ես օտար եմ աշխարհում..."


Սամ, այ էս անձնականացման պահի հետ հեչ համաձայն չեմ, որովհետև գործի նպատակը հենց էդ անձնականացումն ա, ուրիշի անձնական կյանք քիթ խոթելը, մի զույգի հարաբերությունը նենց ուսումնասիրելը, որ ոնց որ իրանք տեղյակ չլինեն, որ ուսումնասիրվում են: Էդ առումով way-ը շատ լավ ա ջոկել, թե էդ հարաբերության կոնկրետ որ ասպեկտներն են վեր հանվել:
Ինչ վերաբերում ա օտարի պահին, ճիշտ ես ասում, տղան ա ասում: Բայց պատմվածքում ընդհանուր լիքը հուշումներ կան, որ տղան Հայաստանից գնացած հայ ա, իսկ իրադարձություններն էլ Հայաստանում տեղի չեն ունենում. ինքը հայերեն վատ ա խոսում, գնացք Երևանում չկա, մետրոյի կայարանն էլ ընդհանրապես Լոնդոնում ա: Էստեղ բնավ անձնականացված փիլիսոփայություն չի, այլ իմիգրանտ, որն իրան օտար ա զգում ամեն տեղ: Եթե էս ամենը չի էրևում գործի մեջ, ասա, մտածեմ: Գուցե մի քիչ փոփոխեմ կամ մնամ իմ կարծիքին, նույնը թողնեմ:




> ...Ի՞նչ կմտածեիր իմ մասին, եթե ես ասեի. "Ես սիրում եմ այն կնոջը, որովհետև նա թանկարժեք շուբա է սիրում..." 
> Իսկ ինչպե՞ս ես վերաբերվեմ քո հերոսին, ով սիրում է աղջկան այն պատճառով, որ վերջինս "հին, հասարակ" հեռախոսից ավելի լավն ունենալ չի ցանկանում:
> Մի՞թե մարդուն կարելի է սիրել ելնելով նման բաներից... 
> 
> Եվ մի՞թե այսօր "հին, հասարակ" հեռախոս գերադասող ջահելին կարելի է "հասարակ" անվանել: Ըստ իս, լավ էլ մեծ օրիգինալ է նա, այդպես չէ՞...


Սամ, դու կարաս չհավատաս, որ կարելի ա հասարակ լինելու համար սիրել մեկի, բայց իմ հերոսը դա անում ա: 





> Ընդհանրապես ոչինչ չի ասում... Լեզուների տարբերությունն էլ չի զգացվում ու չի խաղացվում և մնում է լրիվ անձնական մի բան...


Համաձայն չեմ: Լեզուների տարբերությունը ո՞րն ա, իրանք հայերեն են խոսում: Չի՞ զգացվում, որ տղայի հայերեն արտահայտությունները տարօրինակ են հնչում: 





> Սա էլ այն տեղն է, որը հայերենով հեչ չի դիտվում: Ինձ թվում է, կարելի էր ուղղակի ասել. "Աղջիկը մեջքով հենվեց տղային... Տղան գրկեց աղջկա գոտկատեղը" և չվախենալ, որ հանկարծ չափից դուրս սեքսուալ կհնչի: Թե չէ գրածովդ ինչ-որ անկապ ճարտարապետություն է ստացվում... Կարո՞ղ ես մի հատ մատիտով նկարել այդ գրկախառնումը... Մեֆի աչքից հեռու...


Սամ, բայց ինչու՞ պիտի վախենամ ավելորդ սեքսուալությունից: Հենց դրա համար ա արված, սեքսուալ տեսարան ա:




> Կներես, Բյուր ջան, երևի իզուր համոզեցիր, որ գրեմ...


Չէ, լավ ես արել, շնորհակալություն, որ ժամանակ ծախսեցիր: Ասածներիդ մեծ մասի հետ համաձայն չեմ (ու անկեղծ ասած ավելի շատ ուզում էի «Մարսի թուզի» մասին լսել, որովհետև էդ գործը բացարձակապես անմշակ վիճակում եմ ուղարկել մրցույթին), բայց դե ապրես, որ գրեցիր:

----------

Sambitbaba (21.02.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, ես քո գրառումներն էնքան եմ հավանում: Այ որ սենց նստում երկար-բարակ բացատրում, գրում ես, մեկնաբանում: Ինչի մասին ուզում է լինի, ես հաճույքով կարդում եմ, ոնց որ մի ուրիշ աշխարհում հայտնվեմ, քո աշխարհում: Ու դու շատ տաբերվող ես, ոնց որ և քո աշխարհը:
> Բայց զարմանալի է, որ էդ ամբողջ հմայքը, որ կա քո սովորական գրառումներում, ահագին տուժում է, երբ ինչ-որ գրական ստեղծագործություն ես ներկայացնում: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչից կլինի:
> Մի անգամ ակումբցիներից մեկն ասում էր, որ էս մրցույթները մեզ կաղապարների մեջ են դնում, լարվում ենք, թե ինչ, ու էդ պատճառով հաճախ լավ չի ստացվում: Իսկ սովորական պայմաններում շարադրանքն ավելի լավն է լինում:
> Գնահատում եմ անկեղծությունդ, որ Հովսեփի հետ կատարվածն իրականում քեզ հետ էր պատահել: Բայց որ հենց էդպես էլ պատմեիր, ոնց որ էս վերևի գրառումն ես արել, հաստատ ավելի լավ կստացվեր: Իսկ էդպես գործն ինձ ահագին արհեստական թվաց, հատկապես իր «պիրկ գավակ»-ով:
> 2000 բառի հետ կապված անուշադրությունն էլ տխրեցրեց, որովհետև գիտեմ՝ քեզ գրելիս տարածք է պետք, ու միշտ էլ երկար ես գրում, ինչ էլ գրես: 
> Ինչևէ, չընկճվես էս մրցույթներից: 
> Ու չկորչես:


Շնորհակալ եմ բարի խոսքերի համար, Այվ ջան... Շնորհակալ եմ քեզանից եկող ջերմության համար...

Ստեղծագործությունների չստացվելու երևի մի քանի պատճառներ կան: Նախ, որ գրելուց հետո այլևս ափսոսում եմ ժամանակ ծախսել գրածս վերամշակելու համար, քանզի միշտ էլ ժամանակը չի հերիքում... Երկրորդ, դու շատ ճիշտ ես, ես սիրում եմ ավելի ծավալուն արտահայտվել և մրցույթային սահմանափակումները միշտ էլ շատ են խանգարում ինձ; Եվ երրորդ, շատ դժվար է մասնակցել ձեր` երիտասարդների եռանդուն վազքին: Հաճախ եմ զգում, որ շնչահեղձ եմ լինում... :Smile: 

Ու հետո, կա մի երկու գործ, որոնք, ըստ իս, այնքան էլ վատը չեն, ուղղակի փոքր ինչ այլ տեսանկյունից գցած հայացքի կարիք ունեն: Օրինակ` "Դևականը", կամ այն պարի վրա գրած պատմվածքը...
Հա, Այվ ջան, իսկ դու փորձե՞լ ես ավելի ծավալուն գործ կարդալ, որը գրելիս սահմանափակված չեմ եղել, ասենք, սա. http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/60784...

Բայց մի բան հաստատ իմացիր, Այվ ջան. ես ոչ ընկճվող եմ, ոչ էլ կորչող: Ու՞ր պիտի կորչեմ ձեզանից... :Love:

----------

ivy (21.02.2014), Աթեիստ (21.02.2014), Վոլտերա (21.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

Սամ, ինձ նյուէյջական բաներ էդքան էլ չեն գրավում, դրա համար էդ թեման չի հետաքրքրել, որ մտնեմ տեսնեմ։
Ու նույնիսկ չգիտեի էլ, որ էնտեղ մի երկար գործ ես գրում։
Հիմա նոր տեսա։ Կկարդամ անպայման, կարծիք կթողնեմ։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Դե, որակազրկել, կարծում եմ, անիմաստ է, քանզի առանց այն էլ որակից զուրկ է: Բայց, Ռուֆ ջան, ինչու՞ "անամոթաբար կատարված պլագիատ"... Մի՞թե հենց վերնագրում հայերենով չի գրված, որ դա անեկդոտ է... Եթե այդքանը քեզ չի բավարարել, խնդրում եմ, ծանոթացիր նամակիս, որն ուղարկել եմ Վոլտերային գործի հետ միասին.


Դե ես էլ էի մի քիչ բորբոքվել, եթե էդ ստեղծագործությունը սկզբներում լիներ ծանր չէի տանի, բայց էդքան հաջողված ստեղծագործություններ կարդալուց հետո անեկդոտը փոքր ինչ էն չէր: Ստեղծագործություն գրելու ժամանակ ամենադժվարը իդեան է ու գրելու արժանի իդեա գտնելն ամենադժվար գործն է, հեշտ լիներ, հիմա բոլորս գրող ու բանաստեղծ կլինեինք: Մյուս մասնակիցներն իրոք մեծ աշխատանք էին տարել օրիգինալ ու հետաքրքիր իդեաներ մտածելով ու էդ իդեան թղթին հանձնելով, իսկ ալյա Պալանիկը ես ընդամենը «հարամություն» եմ ընկալում, գրեթե բոլորին հայտնի անեկդոտին երկար, բայց անտեղի նախաբան ավելացրած: Բացի դրանից ես ինքս ոչ մի նմանություն չտեսա էդ գործի ու Պալանիկի ստեղծագործությունների միջև:

Բայց ասեմ, որ էդ նախաբանը էդքան էլ վատը չէր ու կարելի էր մի քիչ ժամանակ տրամադրել ու հումորով ու օրիգինալ վերջաբան մտածել: Թե չէ զուգարանի կռիվը, Ղուրանն ու զոռելը իրար հետ հեչ չէր բռնում:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.02.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան, չասելը ո՞րն ա: Կներես իհարկե, բայց էս մրցույթն աչքի ա ընկել ոչ միայն գործերի որակով, այլև քննարկումների անորակությամբ: Կոնկրետ կարծիքներ գործերի մասին շատ քիչ են հնչել (դա ինձ էլ ա վերաբերում, ես էլ նեղություն չեմ քաշել, որ մանրամասն ասեմ՝ ինչը ոնց): Շատերը քվեարկել են նույնիսկ առանց ծպտուն հանելու: Իսկ տենց մի տեսակ ձանձրալի ա մրցույթը:


Էստեղ լրիվ համամիտ եմ հետդ, Բյուր ջան... Ես էլ ժամանակ չգտա մի երկու նորմալ տող գրելու... Բայց գիտես, եթե գրեի, երևի միայն ինձ դուր եկած երկու պատմվածքների մասին գրեի: Որովհետև աչքս վախեցել է արդեն. քննադատություններս ինչ-որ շատ կոպիտ են ստացվում, ոմանք լուրջ նեղանում են ինձանից... 




> Ծանծաղի պահով էլ եմ համաձայն, բայց էդ ծանծաղությունը միշտ էլ լինում ա իմ գործերում, նորություն չի, էլի են ասել: Բայց կարծում եմ՝ ծանծաղության պահը «Մարսի թզում» ավելի արտահայտված ա, «Կակաչների» վրա աշխատելիս հատուկ կենտրոնացել եմ, որ ծանծաղ չլինի:


Ծանծաղ ասելով ես էլ "Մարսի թուզը" նկատի ունեի, Բյուր ջան: Ուղղակի ասեցի ընդհանրացնեմ, որ "Մարսի թզի" հաշվով առանձին չխոսեմ` չէի ուզում խոսել...




> Սամ, այ էս անձնականացման պահի հետ հեչ համաձայն չեմ, որովհետև գործի նպատակը հենց էդ անձնականացումն ա, ուրիշի անձնական կյանք քիթ խոթելը, մի զույգի հարաբերությունը նենց ուսումնասիրելը, որ ոնց որ իրանք տեղյակ չլինեն, որ ուսումնասիրվում են:


Չհասկացար ինձ, Բյուր ջան... Դու քո` Բյուրի քիթն ես խոթում պատմվածքի մեջ, հասկանու՞մ ես... Հեղինակից դառնում ես գործող անձ... Չէ, իհարկե, այդպես էլ կարելի է գրել: Բայց ուրեմն հենց սկզբից սկսիր այդպես գրել, ու մենք էլ կհասկանանք ու կասենք, թե Բյուրն իր մասին է գրում... Ու հերիք չի մտնում ես աղջկա կերպարի մեջ, "Ես այստեղ օտար եմ: Երևանում էլ եմ օտար" բառերով տղայի կերպարի մեջ էլ ես մտնում: Քո օտար լինելու զգացումն ես դնում նրա մեջ: Իսկ եթե դու չկաս նրա մեջ, ուրեմն այդ խոսքերի երկրորդ մասը` "Երևանում էլ եմ օտար", - լրիվ անկապ է դառնում:  




> Ինչ վերաբերում ա օտարի պահին, ճիշտ ես ասում, տղան ա ասում: Բայց պատմվածքում ընդհանուր լիքը հուշումներ կան, որ տղան Հայաստանից գնացած հայ ա, իսկ իրադարձություններն էլ Հայաստանում տեղի չեն ունենում. ինքը հայերեն վատ ա խոսում, գնացք Երևանում չկա, մետրոյի կայարանն էլ ընդհանրապես Լոնդոնում ա: Էստեղ բնավ անձնականացված փիլիսոփայություն չի, այլ իմիգրանտ, որն իրան օտար ա զգում ամեն տեղ: *Եթե էս ամենը չի էրևում գործի մեջ, ասա, մտածեմ:* Գուցե մի քիչ փոփոխեմ կամ մնամ իմ կարծիքին, նույնը թողնեմ:


Չի երևում, ասում եմ, Բյուր ջան: Հաստատ: Պնդումիցդ հետո մի անգամ ևս հատուկ կարդացել եմ: Տղայի հայ լինելու ստվերն անգամ չկա, այնպես որ պատին գրած չգիտեմինչը կարող էր տոգոլեզերեն էլ լինել և միևնույն ժամանակ լինել տղայի մայրենի լեզուն... Լոնդոնի մասին էլ տառ անգամ չկա ասված, գոնե փիս եղանակ նկարագրեիր ինչ է: Համմերսմիթն էլ պատճառ չէ քեզ հասկանալու համար: Հիմա եթե դեպքը կատարվեր Լենինգրադում ու "Ռոբոտային ձայնն ազդարարեր. «Հաջորդ կայարանը Մոսկովսկայա», - ուրեմն ընթերցողները պետք է համարեին, որ դու Մոսկվայի մասի՞ն ես գրել... 




> Սամ, դու կարաս չհավատաս, որ կարելի ա հասարակ լինելու համար սիրել մեկի, բայց իմ հերոսը դա անում ա:


Քո հերոսը չի անում, Բյուր ջան: Այդ դու ես նրան պարտադրում անել, որպեսզի հաստատես իդեադ, որ իբր ոչ-հասարակ հեռախոս չսիրող ժամանակակից, զարգացած աղջիկը "հասարակ" աղջիկ է: Չի համոզում... Նույնիսկ հակառակը, ստացվում է, որ ոչ թե աղջկան սիրում են այն պատճառով, որ նա հասարակ է, այլ հակառակը. աղջիկը "հասարակ" է, որպեսզի իրեն սիրեն:




> Համաձայն չեմ: Լեզուների տարբերությունը ո՞րն ա, իրանք հայերեն են խոսում: Չի՞ զգացվում, որ տղայի հայերեն արտահայտությունները տարօրինակ են հնչում:


Քանի որ չի հասկացվում, որ տղան հայ է, ուրեմն հնարավոր է, որ ինչ ազգության էլ լինի, որոշ ժամանակ աղջկա հետ շփվելուց հետո, ասենք, հետաքրքրությունից դրդված, կամ թեկուզ աղջկան սիրաշահելու նպատակով, մի երկու հայերեն բառ սովորած լինի ու տեղին անտեղին օգտագոծի դրանք, - մի՞թե հնարավոր չէ այդպես: 




> Ասածներիդ մեծ մասի հետ համաձայն չեմ (ու անկեղծ ասած ավելի շատ ուզում էի «Մարսի թուզի» մասին լսել, որովհետև էդ գործը բացարձակապես անմշակ վիճակում եմ ուղարկել մրցույթին):


Դե ուրեմն մշակիր, հետո կխոսենք Բյուր ջան, լա՞վ... Թե չէ ավելորդ տեղն էլի տխրեցնելու եմ...
Բայց եթե քեզ կարծիքները կարևոր են մշակելուց առաջ, եթե մտածում ես, որ դրանք հաշվի կառնես, - մեծ ուրախությամբ կգրեմ: Միայն թե ասա: :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Ներող եղիր, Բյուր ջան, որ գրում եմ այն, ինչ մտածում եմ: Եթե կեղծ բաներ պետք է գրեի, ուրեմն ավելի լավ կլիներ չգրեի: :Love:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.02.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սամ ջան, չասելը ո՞րն ա: Կներես իհարկե, բայց էս մրցույթն աչքի ա ընկել ոչ միայն գործերի որակով, այլև քննարկումների անորակությամբ: Կոնկրետ կարծիքներ գործերի մասին շատ քիչ են հնչել (դա ինձ էլ ա վերաբերում, ես էլ նեղություն չեմ քաշել, որ մանրամասն ասեմ՝ ինչը ոնց): Շատերը քվեարկել են նույնիսկ առանց ծպտուն հանելու: Իսկ տենց մի տեսակ ձանձրալի ա մրցույթը: 
> 
> …


Ինչի՞ ես տենց ասում… շատ էլ լավ քննարկումներ էին. քաղաքակիրթ, բովանդակալից, առանց ֆլուդի… ես կասեի թու ին ուան՝ համ հեղինակին պտի գուշակեիք համ էլ նմանակվողին… ամենակարևորը երկար բարակ անիմաստ քննարկումներ չկային, ֆլուդ չկար, ներվայնացնող կարծիքներ չկային, լեկցիաներ չկային… կռիվներ չեղան, արյուն չեկավ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չհասկացար ինձ, Բյուր ջան... Դու քո` Բյուրի քիթն ես խոթում պատմվածքի մեջ, հասկանու՞մ ես... Հեղինակից դառնում ես գործող անձ... Չէ, իհարկե, այդպես էլ կարելի է գրել: Բայց ուրեմն հենց սկզբից սկսիր այդպես գրել, ու մենք էլ կհասկանանք ու կասենք, թե Բյուրն իր մասին է գրում... Ու հերիք չի մտնում ես աղջկա կերպարի մեջ, "Ես այստեղ օտար եմ: Երևանում էլ եմ օտար" բառերով տղայի կերպարի մեջ էլ ես մտնում: Քո օտար լինելու զգացումն ես դնում նրա մեջ: Իսկ եթե դու չկաս նրա մեջ, ուրեմն այդ խոսքերի երկրորդ մասը` "Երևանում էլ եմ օտար", - լրիվ անկապ է դառնում:


Սամ, իհարկե, ցանկացած գրող որևէ բան գրելիս սովորաբար իրան մեջ ա խցկում: Օրինակ ես կյանքում բանակի մասին չեմ գրի, որովհետև դա ինձ հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի, ոչ մի կերպ չեմ պատկերացնում էնտեղի նիստուկացը: ԲԱՅՑ կոնկրետ էս դեպքում դու արել ես էն մի բանը, որը քննադատություն լսելիս ամենաշատն եմ կատաղում, այսինքն՝ հեղինակին մտցրել ես գործի մեջ: Եթե դու ինձ չճանաչեիր, ի՞նչ էիր մտածելու: Ասելու էիր՝ հեղինակն էլի իրա մի՞տքն ա գրել: Չէիր ասի, չէ՞: Ինչ վերաբերում ա կոնկրետ էդ նախադասությանը, հավատա, ես օդից չեմ վերցրել, հավատա, ես աշխարհում միակ մարդը չեմ, որը կարող ա ամեն տեղ իրան օտար զգա: Հլը հակառակը. Երևանում ես ինձ բացարձակապես օտար չեմ զգում: 




> Չի երևում, ասում եմ, Բյուր ջան: Հաստատ: Պնդումիցդ հետո մի անգամ ևս հատուկ կարդացել եմ: Տղայի հայ լինելու ստվերն անգամ չկա, այնպես որ պատին գրած չգիտեմինչը կարող էր տոգոլեզերեն էլ լինել և միևնույն ժամանակ լինել տղայի մայրենի լեզուն... Լոնդոնի մասին էլ տառ անգամ չկա ասված, գոնե փիս եղանակ նկարագրեիր ինչ է: Համմերսմիթն էլ պատճառ չէ քեզ հասկանալու համար: Հիմա եթե դեպքը կատարվեր Լենինգրադում ու "Ռոբոտային ձայնն ազդարարեր. «Հաջորդ կայարանը Մոսկովսկայա», - ուրեմն ընթերցողները պետք է համարեին, որ դու Մոսկվայի մասի՞ն ես գրել...


Սամ, կներես իհարկե, բայց էստեղ մենակ քո կարծիքը քիչ ա: Կուզեի ուրիշներից էլ լսել, որ էս պահը խանգարում ա կամ անհասկանալի ա, որպեսզի լուրջ փոփոխությունների անցնեի: Մի տեսակ համոզիչ չի քո կարծիքը, որովհետև դու նենց լրիվ ուրիշ բան ես փորձում ընկալել: Լեզվի պահն էլ, բնականաբար, հեգնանք ա: Ինձ ամեն դեպքում թվում ա, որ ես բավականաչափ ակնարկներ տվել եմ, որ տղան հայ ա: Եթե վերադառնանք նաև նմանակման թեմային, նույն «Մեծ փոփոխությունում» Հեմինգուեյն ընդամենը երկու տեղ ա ցույց տալիս, որ խոսքը միասեռական կապի մասին ա: Մի տեղ ասում ա՝ I'll kill her, մի տեղ էլ՝ that woman: Բայց արի ու տես, որ ակումբցիներից շատերը չեն ջոկել (դե I'll kill her-ի her-ը ոնց հասկանում եմ կորել ա հայերենում): Ամեն դեպքում, եթե ես դնեմ բաց-բրախ ասեմ, որ տղան հայ ա, համ իմ սկզբունքներին կդավաճանեմ, համ էլ նմանակման թեմայից էլ կշեղվի:

Ինչ վերաբորւմ ա Լոնդոնին, ես հատուկ ջանքեր չեմ էլ թափել, որ Լոնդոն ներկայացնեմ, պարտադիր էլ չի, որ ընթերցողը հասկանա՝ դա Լոնդոնն ա: Այ պարտադիր ա, որ հասկանա, որ դա Հայաստանը չի: Ավելին ասեմ՝ կամուրջը, փողոցների դասավորությունն ու լիքը այլ մանրուքներ հեչ էլ Լոնդոնը չեն, Բեռլինն են: Կարևոր ա, որ զգացվի՝ օտար միջավայր ա: Իսկ դա զգացվում ա, չէ՞: 




> Քո հերոսը չի անում, Բյուր ջան: Այդ դու ես նրան պարտադրում անել, որպեսզի հաստատես իդեադ, որ իբր ոչ-հասարակ հեռախոս չսիրող ժամանակակից, զարգացած աղջիկը "հասարակ" աղջիկ է: Չի համոզում... Նույնիսկ հակառակը, ստացվում է, որ ոչ թե աղջկան սիրում են այն պատճառով, որ նա հասարակ է, այլ հակառակը. աղջիկը "հասարակ" է, որպեսզի իրեն սիրեն:


Սամ  :LOL:  թույլ տուր մենակ էս սմայլիկով սահմանափակվեմ, որովհետև շատ բան չեմ ուզում բացել էս թեմայում:




> Քանի որ չի հասկացվում, որ տղան հայ է, ուրեմն հնարավոր է, որ ինչ ազգության էլ լինի, որոշ ժամանակ աղջկա հետ շփվելուց հետո, ասենք, հետաքրքրությունից դրդված, կամ թեկուզ աղջկան սիրաշահելու նպատակով, մի երկու հայերեն բառ սովորած լինի ու տեղին անտեղին օգտագոծի դրանք, - մի՞թե հնարավոր չէ այդպես:


Հնարավոր ա: Սամ, ինձ թվում ա՝ դու հենց սկզբից ուղեղիդ նաստրոյկա ես տվել, որ տղան հայ չունի ու մնացած իրա՝ հայ լինելու մասին հուշումներին փորձել ես այլ բացատրություններ տալ: Ինչևէ, դա էլ քո տեսակետն ա, որի հետ ընդամենը կարող եմ համաձայն չլինել:




> Դե ուրեմն մշակիր, հետո կխոսենք Բյուր ջան, լա՞վ... Թե չէ ավելորդ տեղն էլի տխրեցնելու եմ...
> Բայց եթե քեզ կարծիքները կարևոր են մշակելուց առաջ, եթե մտածում ես, որ դրանք հաշվի կառնես, - մեծ ուրախությամբ կգրեմ: Միայն թե ասա:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ներող եղիր, Բյուր ջան, որ գրում եմ այն, ինչ մտածում եմ: Եթե կեղծ բաներ պետք է գրեի, ուրեմն ավելի լավ կլիներ չգրեի:


Սամ, լավ էլի, սենց սրտաճմլիկ բաներ մի ասա  :LOL:  դու կարո՞ղ ա հիշես, որ ես երբևէ նեղված լինեմ քո կարծիքից կամ ընդհանրապես որևէ մեկի կարծիքց (առանձին գործիս մասին կարծիքից, ոչ թե համեմատական կարծիքներից, համեմատականներից, հա՛, ահավոր նեղվում եմ՝ լինի դա համեմատական իմ մեկ այլ գործի, թե ուրիշ ակումբցու գործի հետ): Դու իմ գործին աղբ էլ ես անվանել, չեմ նեղվել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչի՞ ես տենց ասում… շատ էլ լավ քննարկումներ էին. քաղաքակիրթ, բովանդակալից, առանց ֆլուդի… ես կասեի թու ին ուան՝ համ հեղինակին պտի գուշակեիք համ էլ նմանակվողին… ամենակարևորը երկար բարակ անիմաստ քննարկումներ չկային, ֆլուդ չկար, ներվայնացնող կարծիքներ չկային, լեկցիաներ չկային… կռիվներ չեղան, արյուն չեկավ…


Մեֆը չկար, հանգիստ ապրեցինք  :Jpit:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, ինձ նյուէյջական բաներ էդքան էլ չեն գրավում, դրա համար էդ թեման չի հետաքրքրել, որ մտնեմ տեսնեմ։
> Ու նույնիսկ չգիտեի էլ, որ էնտեղ մի երկար գործ ես գրում։
> Հիմա նոր տեսա։ Կկարդամ անպայման, կարծիք կթողնեմ։


Այվ ջան, եթե դու հավանում ես իմ գրառումները, ուրեմն հավանում ես Նյու Էյջը: Կամ եթե քեզ չի գրավում Նյու Էյջը, ուրեմն չեն գրավում իմ գրառումներն էլ:
Այլ տարբերակ չկա, հասկանու՞մ ես...

Հնարավո՞ր է արդյոք, որ դու շատ սիրես խնձոր, և արմատահան անես քո այգու խնձորենիները:
Հնարավոր է միայն այն դեպքում, եթե այդ խնձորենու վրա խնձորի  փոխարեն թարխուն է աճում, ինչից դու զզվում ես:

Եվ եթե դու հավանում ես իմ գրառումները, բայց նյու-էյջական բաներ քեզ չեն գրավում, ուրեմն հենց վերջինն էլ կստացվի, սիրելիս. քո խնձորենու վրա թարխուն է աճում:
Կտրի՛ր այդ ծառը, Այվ ջան...

Ուղղակի ամեն ինչ կախված է նրանից, թե մարդ ի՞նչ է հասկանում կոնկրետ բառի տակ:

Լենինգրադում շուն ունեինք, մեր ընտանիքի չորրորդ անդամն էր: Էնքան տիպն էր, որ չասած: Հաճախ մեքենայով դուրս էինք գնում քաղաքից զբոսանքի, և ինչ խոսք, որ Լինդան էլ միշտ հետներս էր: Ճանապարհին, եթե հանկարծ մեկնումեկն ասեր. "Լինդա, կովերը", - Լինդան կատաղած հաչոցն աշխարհով մեկ էր գցում, բոլորին ոտնատակ տալով մեքենայի մեջ, պատուհանից պատուհան ընկած կովեր էր փնտրում դրսում: Իսկ եթե ասում էինք. "Լինդա, ձիերը", - նույնպես լուսամուտից լուսամուտ էր ընկնում բոլորիս կոխկրճելով, բայց այս անգամ արդեն հարգալից ու երանելի վնգստոցներով... Մենք տանը կովեր ու ձիեր չէինք պահում, ու դրսում էլ, ոչ մի տեղ Լինդան կովերի ու ձիերի հետ երբեք չէր բախվել: Ի՞նչ էր հասկանում նա այդ բառերի տակ... Աստված գիտի...

Նույնն էլ մենք, ենք, Այվ ջան... Ի՞նչ ենք հասկանում կոնկրետ բառի տակ... Արդյո՞ք մեր հասկացածը համապատասխանում է բովանդակությանը... կամ իրականությանը...
Երևի թե շատ հաճախ` Լինդայի դեպքում ավելի շատ է համապատասխանում, քան մեր դեպքում... Ո՞վ գիտի... Միգուցէ Անուբի՞սը...

Նյու Էյջն ինձ համար կրոն չի, աղանդ չի, նույնիսկ փիլիսոփայություն էլ չի: Ինձ համար այն ուղղակի` *աշխարհընկալում* է: Դա նշանակում է, որ ես աշխարհին նայում եմ Նյու Էյջի պրիզմայի միջից և անհնար է, որ իմ որևէ գրառում "պղծված" չլինի Նյու Էյջով: Եվ ընդհանրապես, ես այն կարծիքին եմ, այս աշխարհում միայն մի բան է պահպանել իր "անարատությունը" Նյու Էյջի հանդեպ, և այդ միակ բանը` կրոնն է (կամ աղանդները, ոչ մի տարբերություն): Չնայած... Մի՞թե Հռոմի վերջին երկու պապերը չէին, որ լրիվ նյու-էյջականորեն հերքեցին. մեկը` դժոխքի գոյությունը, իսկ մյուսը` սատանայի: 

Էնպես որ սկզբում մտածիր, Այվ  ջան, ես քեզ չեմ պարտադրում կարդալ...

----------

ivy (22.02.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Բյուր ջան, ես ի՞նչ հասկանամ սրանից: Ի՞նչ պետք է հասկանամ, ասա՞...



> Սամ, իհարկե, ցանկացած գրող որևէ բան գրելիս սովորաբար *իրան մեջ ա խցկում*: 
> ԲԱՅՑ կոնկրետ էս դեպքում դու արել ես էն մի բանը, որը քննադատություն լսելիս ամենաշատն եմ կատաղում, այսինքն՝* հեղինակին մտցրել ես գործի մեջ*:






> Եթե դու ինձ չճանաչեիր, ի՞նչ էիր մտածելու: Ասելու էիր՝ հեղինակն էլի իրա մի՞տքն ա գրել: Չէիր ասի, չէ՞: Ինչ վերաբերում ա կոնկրետ էդ նախադասությանը, հավատա, ես օդից չեմ վերցրել, հավատա, ես աշխարհում միակ մարդը չեմ, որը կարող ա ամեն տեղ իրան օտար զգա: Հլը հակառակը. Երևանում ես ինձ բացարձակապես օտար չեմ զգում:


Ուրեմն դու ինձ նաև խաբե՞լ ես... Քո հերոսի միջոցով դու ինձ ստիպել ես զգալ, որ Երևանում օտար ես, ու հիմա էլ գլու՞խ ես գովում... :Angry2: 
Կրկնակի փիս Բյուր ես ուրեմն: :Tongue:  




> Սամ, կներես իհարկե, բայց էստեղ մենակ քո կարծիքը քիչ ա: Կուզեի ուրիշներից էլ լսել, որ էս պահը խանգարում ա կամ անհասկանալի ա, որպեսզի լուրջ փոփոխությունների անցնեի: Մի տեսակ համոզիչ չի քո կարծիքը, որովհետև դու նենց լրիվ ուրիշ բան ես փորձում ընկալել: Լեզվի պահն էլ, բնականաբար, հեգնանք ա: Ինձ ամեն դեպքում թվում ա, որ ես բավականաչափ ակնարկներ տվել եմ, որ տղան հայ ա:


Գոնե մի ակնարկ կոխիր աչքս, Բյուր ջան, ինչ կլինի...




> Եթե վերադառնանք նաև նմանակման թեմային, նույն «Մեծ փոփոխությունում» Հեմինգուեյն ընդամենը երկու տեղ ա ցույց տալիս, որ խոսքը միասեռական կապի մասին ա: Մի տեղ ասում ա՝ I'll kill her, մի տեղ էլ՝ that woman: Բայց արի ու տես, որ ակումբցիներից շատերը չեն ջոկել (դե I'll kill her-ի her-ը ոնց հասկանում եմ կորել ա հայերենում):


Իսկ միգուցէ ոչ պակաս պատճառ չի նաև այն հանգամանքը, որ միասեռական կապն այսօր շատ ավելի սովորական բան է դարձել, քան Հեմինգուէյի ժամանա՞կ...




> Ամեն դեպքում, եթե ես դնեմ բաց-բրախ ասեմ, որ տղան հայ ա, համ իմ սկզբունքներին կդավաճանեմ, համ էլ նմանակման թեմայից էլ կշեղվի:


Էդպես եթե դիաբետով հիվանդն իր սկզբունքներին չդավաճանելու համար գրպանի ինսուլինից չօգտվի, կարող է նույնիսկ մահանալ...




> Ինչ վերաբորւմ ա Լոնդոնին, ես հատուկ ջանքեր չեմ էլ թափել, որ Լոնդոն ներկայացնեմ, պարտադիր էլ չի, որ ընթերցողը հասկանա՝ դա Լոնդոնն ա: Այ պարտադիր ա, որ հասկանա, որ դա Հայաստանը չի:


Խոսք չկա, Բյուր ջան, Հայաստանը չի: Ես հակառակը չեմ էլ պնդել...




> Սամ, լավ էլի, սենց սրտաճմլիկ բաներ մի ասա  դու կարո՞ղ ա հիշես, որ ես երբևէ նեղված լինեմ քո կարծիքից կամ ընդհանրապես որևէ մեկի կարծիքց (առանձին գործիս մասին կարծիքից, ոչ թե համեմատական կարծիքներից, համեմատականներից, հա՛, ահավոր նեղվում եմ՝ լինի դա համեմատական իմ մեկ այլ գործի, թե ուրիշ ակումբցու գործի հետ): Դու իմ գործին աղբ էլ ես անվանել, չեմ նեղվել


Եկ այդ վերջին ասածս կրկնենք ավելի կոնկրետ բառերով. ես քեզ սիրում եմ: :Love:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, ես ի՞նչ հասկանամ սրանից: Ի՞նչ պետք է հասկանամ, ասա՞...


Ասեմ  :Jpit:  Նկատի ունեմ՝ քննադատությունը սխալ ճամփով ա գնում, երբ ընթերցողը բացեիբաց հեղինակի անձնական զգացմունքներն ա քննարկում, ոչ թե գրական երևույթներ: Չնայած դրան, նորից եմ կրկնում՝ կոնկրետ էս դեպքում ես դա ինձնից չեմ դրել:







> Ուրեմն դու ինձ նաև խաբե՞լ ես... Քո հերոսի միջոցով դու ինձ ստիպել ես զգալ, որ Երևանում օտար ես, ու հիմա էլ գլու՞խ ես գովում...
> Կրկնակի փիս Բյուր ես ուրեմն:


Բայց ինչու՞: Ինչու՞ ես դու ինձ հերոսիս հետ նույնացնում: Դա ես չեմ, դա հերոսս ա, դա ուրիշ մարդ ա, օտար երկրում ապրած:




> Գոնե մի ակնարկ կոխիր աչքս, Բյուր ջան, ինչ կլինի...


Խնդրեմ, սա մեկ հուշում, որ տղան երևանցի ա, բայց ուրիշ տեղ ա ապրում:



> - Սա քո քաղաքն է, դու կիմանաս:
> - Ես այստեղ օտար եմ: Երևանում էլ եմ օտար:


Սա երկրորդ, որ իրանք հայերեն են խոսում (չնայած էս մասը դու ուրիշ կերպ ես ընկալում)



> - Ի՞նչ պատահեց, կնիկ:
> - Քանի՞ անգամ եմ ասել, այդ բառը մի ասա, հայերենում ճիշտ չի հնչում:


Ստեղ երկրորդ անգամ ա հերոսուհին ձեռ առնում իմիգրանտին: Մի անգամ քաղաքն ա անվանում տղայինը, մի անգամ՝ լեզուն իրա մայրենին, իսկ դրանից տղան նեղվում ա, իրա պատասխանը վկա:



> - Քո մայրենի լեզվով է:
> - Ներվերս մի կեր,- ասաց տղան:


Բայց էս օրինակները տարօրինակ կերպով դու լրիվ ուրիշ կերպ ես ընկալում: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչից ա քեզ թվում, որ իրանք ուրիշ լեզվով են խոսում, երբ խոսակցությունը հենց հայերեն ա գնում, երբ հայերեն չխոսելու մասին ոչ մի բան չկա:




> Իսկ միգուցէ ոչ պակաս պատճառ չի նաև այն հանգամանքը, որ միասեռական կապն այսօր շատ ավելի սովորական բան է դարձել, քան Հեմինգուէյի ժամանա՞կ...


Էն, որ Հեմինգուեյի ժամանակ դա չեն ջոկել, հաստատ ա: Բայց մեր օրերում շատ հեշտ ա ջոկելը: Ինձ էդ պատմվածքը հենց դրա համար ա էդքան դուր էկել, որ առանց կոնտեքստի մի զույգ իրար միս ա ուտում, բայց դու հասկանում ես՝ ինչ ա կատարվել:




> Էդպես եթե դիաբետով հիվանդն իր սկզբունքներին չդավաճանելու համար գրպանի ինսուլինից չօգտվի, կարող է նույնիսկ մահանալ...


Վատ համեմատություն ա: Ստեղծագործելը դեղ խմել չի:





> Եկ այդ վերջին ասածս կրկնենք ավելի կոնկրետ բառերով. ես քեզ սիրում եմ:


Ես էլ քեզ  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.02.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես էլ քեզ


Ուտելու բան ես... :Blush: 

Բյուր ջան, ցավոք, հիմա պետք է գնամ...
Ու քանի կվերադառնամ, միգուցէ խնդրենք, մեկ ուրիշն է՞լ իր կարծիքն ասի: Թե չէ էսպես չգիտեմ ուր ենք հասնելու. ինչքա՞ն կարելի է ներվերդ ու հոգիդ ուտել... :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Էն դեպրեսվելուդ պահը (ոչ թե այս թեմայում) հեչ դուրս չեկավ... Հնարավոր չէ՞ արդյոք, այդ բառը փոխարինել մի ավելի հաճելի բառով և այդ բառով էլ ...վել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուտելու բան ես...
> 
> Բյուր ջան, ցավոք, հիմա պետք է գնամ...
> Ու քանի կվերադառնամ, միգուցէ խնդրենք, մեկ ուրիշն է՞լ իր կարծիքն ասի: Թե չէ էսպես չգիտեմ ուր ենք հասնելու. ինչքա՞ն կարելի է ներվերդ ու հոգիդ ուտել...
> 
> Հ.Գ. Էն դեպրեսվելուդ պահը (ոչ թե այս թեմայում) հեչ դուրս չեկավ... Հնարավոր չէ՞ արդյոք, այդ բառը փոխարինել մի ավելի հաճելի բառով և այդ բառով էլ ...վել:


Հա, ես էլ կուզեի մի երրորդ կարծիք էլ լսել: Բայց ներվերս ու հոգիս չես ուտում, արխային: Դեպրեսվելն էլ էս թեմայի հետ կապ չունի: Համ էլ լավ բառ ա  :Tongue:

----------


## Հայկօ

Այվի  :Love: :

Ընտի՛ր էր: Ամեն հաջորդը նախորդից լավ ես գրում, այ անխիղճ  :Smile: : Ապրես  :Kiss: :

----------

Alphaone (24.02.2014), ivy (23.02.2014), Lílium (28.02.2014), Այբ (24.02.2014)

----------


## Այբ

Գրառումս մի քիչ ուշացած է :Blush: 
Հանգամանքների բերումով չէի կարող ակումբ մտնել: 
Հաշվի կառնեմ բոլոր քննադատությունները: Շնորհակալություն բոլորին՝ թե՛ ինձ քննադատողներին, թե՛ իմ պատմվածքների օգտին քվեարկողներին:
Իսկ Այվին շա՜տ ապրի: Շնորհավոր, Այվի ջան: :Love:  :Kiss: 
Բյուր, Sambitbaba, Skeptic դուք էլ շատ ապրեք:
 Հա՜, մեկ էլ շնորհակալություն Մարիին :Wink:

----------

E-la Via (24.02.2014), ivy (24.02.2014), Sambitbaba (24.02.2014)

----------

